# The Sand Trap: for Players, Hackers and Duffers



## Warp daddy

?️‍♀️ Just a place for us to hang our hats and talk golf. have at it !


----------



## Warp daddy

Camp how was the golf tourney , u guys come out OK? Its been hotter than hell, but the ball is rolling really well now 

Had my best ever Saturday , a one under par round of 34 ( 2 birds , 6 pars and a bogie) thrill was sinking a 90 ft putt from just outside the apron over a hump that caused a left break . Lucky shot was really just trying to get it close for a par . Pretty good week shot a 38 and 40 earlier in the week


----------



## Tjf1967

11.7


----------



## Warp daddy

tj u guys ever play *Bluff Point ?*


----------



## Tjf1967

Funny I was playing with some ski buddies yesterday and we are talking about putting something together. I probably played there 10 times. I like the idea of the cabins. I can be away from crowds. We are going to play Adirondack on a Friday stay in the cabins at Bluff, play Saturday morning and then head home.


----------



## Warp daddy

Tjf1967 said:


> Funny I was playing with some ski buddies yesterday and we are talking about putting something together. I probably played there 10 times. I like the idea of the cabins. I can be away from crowds. We are going to play Adirondack on a Friday stay in the cabins at Bluff, play Saturday morning and then head home.


My son and grandson were there for 2 days this week were very impressed , cabins are quite nice , beach is too , they said staff was very accommodating .hope u guys go


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tourney isn't until September. No real expectations except to have a good time with a buddy I haven't seen in a few years. It's a 2 day, 2 man best ball tourney, no handicap, flighted after the first day. All 4 flights pay the same. First time playing in it since I blew my knee out.


----------



## Warp daddy

Played different course this am early , game seems to be in the zone right now . 
Played a one over 37 . 

Today's thrill a sand wedge holed in from 20 yds off the deck for a bird , seriously lucky shot .again was really just trying to get it close t?


----------



## Green light

Warp, what is your home course? When we visit up there, we play Langbrook Acres. Its close since we stay on the river in Hammond


----------



## Warp daddy

I split between Langbrook Meadows ( usually the back nine ) and the Ogdensburg State Park course regularly . I play several others each season play in Mass,and Glens Falls / Lake George regions several times each year. I like variety so rather than join one i move around , Langbrook is a nice course i do like the back side but will play the front side if there is league play on the backside . At 77 i play the senior tees these days ?


----------



## Green light

I drive by the State course on 37 if that is the one you are talking about. 16 at Langbrook kills me!


----------



## Warp daddy

Green light said:


> I drive by the State course on 37 if that is the one you are talking about. 16 at Langbrook kills me!


Yep ...it a nice course the first 4 are interesting , its on both sides of 37 . Me i LOVE 16,17 and 18 at LB BUT u gotta b STRAIGHT on 16 and 17 ?Both doglegs and u better not try and cut the angle that swamp eats balls on 16 . Any slice kills ya and on 17 its a barely noticeable tilted fairway to the right ( sumbitch can fool ya ) so play the left side let it break down the tilt toward the dogleg green .


----------



## Warp daddy

Yo GL u guys might want to try C way a interesting course 2 miles south of Clayton on RT 12 toward Watertown , . Cway is 9 miles from the TI bridge . Its a nice course theres a tee box on a cliff that looks out over Lake Ontario in the distance , also Wellesley Island State Park course or the TI country club on the island is a nice course both are closer than C way but ya got a bridge fee to get on off the Island


----------



## Green light

Thanks for the info Warp. Keep cranking out those great rounds!


----------



## Warp daddy

GL forgot to tell ya : there's a course in Abay and one more the Clayton CC right in town , never played em they look to be rather flat , but the Abay one looks a little more interesting to me .

A bit of a drive for ya from the River in Hammond but in Canton NY two GEMS : St Lawrence U Appleton Golf course and Partridge Run.


----------



## Warp daddy

Had a soso 39 yesterday at LB , putter was not working well dammit , too bad cuz the " silly stick " was fine and approaches were ok , but my eye was off on the green


----------



## tirolski

Not to brag but our team won a scramble golf tournament last Friday (-15 with one eagle). First time in 37 year history won by 4 retirees. Two of our players are really good golfers. Beautiful day at The Pompey Club not far from the local ski hills on a bluebird day. Life is good.


----------



## Tjf1967

Played a fancy club with a few members Sunday. Great guys. Finished double double double. 86. Still kicked their butts.


----------



## Warp daddy

Ugh doubles Eat Monkey Grunt !! But Nice going TJ an 86 including 3 doubles must been great on the other holes !

Yo Tski way to go in that tourney and according to that world reknown philosopher Dizzy Dean " it A'int Braggin' IF ya CAN DO IT


----------



## Warp daddy

So today up here we played in British Open conditions ? along the River stiff 25 MPH winds.The ball blew off the damn tee a couple times , standing water on the fairways from last nites and early am deluge .

Eeked out a 39 , which i am pleased with in these winds , it was knock down style golf but with the standing water you absolutely could NOT play Bump n Run . The flag sticks were bent over and moving which was " interesting " putting since you cant take them out . Supposed to calm down tonite the River was full o white caps today not many boaters out of the bays today .


----------



## Warp daddy

Well got my comeuppance today ! I sucked canal water with the putter (3 three putts ) 2 penalty shots i stunk BIG TIME had to par the last 3 to eek out a damn 42 .........the Course GIVETH and the Course Taketh Away ........ 

My game is getting stale so Its good once an awhile just take a little break for several days heading for The Dacks no golf just chillin


----------



## Tjf1967

42 is pretty good in my book but I hear ya


----------



## Warp daddy

Thanks TJ but ya gotta remember as an old fart at 77 im playing the old guy tees so its around 2850 yds not 3150 for 9 , so normally shot in high 30's for 30 rounds my avg is 38.8 so iwas not on my game these last two outings


----------



## tirolski

Golfer eagles last hole and gets beaten by one as opponent makes an albatros.
Amazing.









Manuel Wins Maine Jr. Championship With Double-Eagle - University of Connecticut Athletics


GORHAM, Me. --- Caleb Manuel is certainly making the most of his last few weeks of golf before heading to Storrs for his freshman year at UConn.




uconnhuskies.com


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Golfer eagles last hole and gets beaten by one as opponent makes an albatros.
> Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manuel Wins Maine Jr. Championship With Double-Eagle - University of Connecticut Athletics
> 
> 
> GORHAM, Me. --- Caleb Manuel is certainly making the most of his last few weeks of golf before heading to Storrs for his freshman year at UConn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uconnhuskies.com




Rare indeed !!!! An Albatross takes some serious skill i have a good friend who got one few years ago on a 525 yd par 5. I have nothing but huge respect for THAT Kind of skill , much more difficult than the two Aces i shot ( 125 and 158 yds respectfully ). Hey you CAN get lucky on any one shot but TWO in a row that is simply uncanny . The funny thing is my friend used a Choked Driver off the deck for his?


----------



## Warp daddy

Back at it today had a decent 38 on the tougher of my two courses early this morning . I wwas satisfied ' but could and should have been even par had two just "lip out " putts for bogies .4 days away was a good thing .Fairways are nice and green now for the first time in awhile .


----------



## Tjf1967

I got a call that the clubs I ordered in May are in. Going to test them out later today. LOL I really don't expect to do better but its still fun getting new sticks.


----------



## Warp daddy

New gear is fun , but my mentor told me years ago "its NOT THE ARROW , it 's The Indian ? " 

I have been playing for 15 years on CLONES ( Taylormade by Pinemeadow golf ) for 6-Pw , SW and AW irons and 2,3 ,4 and 5 hybrids and a second hand Cobra Bio Cell adjustable Driver and Bio Cell adjustable 3 w bought at Global Golf

The ONLY new club i bought full price was my Ghost Manta putter


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot 79 today 40/39 had two 3 putts ugh,nice day tho, sunny and 69 degrees course was busy .

Unusual year thinking I haven't had to hit out of a sand trap yet after 33 rounds .Now that will probably happen ?


----------



## Warp daddy

Absolutely Stunk on the greens today , shot a 40 but too damn many 3 putts again . I am NOT seeing the breaks right around the cup and had two lip outs when the strofoam noodle in the cup just skittled the damn ball out. Be glad when the cups are clean again


----------



## Warp daddy

Ah today was good , Back in the groove . Shot a one over 36 with several birds , Changed my left hand grip ever so slightly to lock in the shaft and keep the face square AT impact so GIR' s were decent only 15 putts . Hot on the course today even with a good breeze off the River .

Best time of the year for golf ( The Fall) is coming up woo hoo


----------



## Warp daddy

Fall like Today ,52 degrees ,Brisk but sunny shot a 38 lucked out on 50 footer for a bird .

Had the fun of Playing with a couple former hoopsters ,who were in town visiting family . One a Retired AF Sr Officer, i actually played hoops with his dad on a barnstorming squad after college and the other man's bro was our CFO at the college . Good day , lots of laffs and bs 'ing . Those guys went on to also play the back nine after playing the front side with the Ole Man ?


----------



## Warp daddy

TJ : how you liking those new clubs ? Did you gain distance , accuracy or both ? What shafts are on thm 

I have several senior shafts ( Dr ,3w, 2 hybrid , 5 hybrid and AW )but my 6-9 , pw , sw and 3and 4 hybrids are still Regular shafts . Been thinking of swapping them out for sr.shafts. too
Frankly almost never use 3and 4 hybrids so may dump them but the others ARE used


----------



## Warp daddy

Ok THIS is a true story happened yesterday : i played and was so happy to be with those young snots ? I did something really stupid . Now i have been stupid before , BUT this is the situation . The parking lot is on a hill and the road is beaucoup narrow and the drop off on the edge is about 3 ft .....got the picture? 

Impatient jerk that i can be , i threw my clubs onto the cart and instead of backing out from the car , i tried to simply turn it around by circling . Well i went off the edge dropped 3 ft i hanging out the side of the cart holding on by a thread . My head is damn near below the horizon and one leg was out as i was falling . I dug my left leg into the cart floor trying NOT to fall out and in doing so i must have hit the accellerator and the cart smashed into the bumper of the vehicle ..oooffff.

I Was initially worried about my hip replacement cuz it was on that side .Well the hip is fine BUT last nite and today my foot on the left leg where i dug in is seriously tender . So am in an ankle brace ( had so many braces for skiing ?) 

Luckily its not discolored or broke, just a wrenching of the tendons near the arch . I can stand on it and hobble ?. Also have a swollen middle digit hahah on the hand that was holding the wheel .

Moral of the story . I will take my time , impatient Sob that i AM ...oh and i never full circle the damn cart in THAT lot evah!


----------



## Tjf1967

Warp daddy said:


> TJ : how you liking those new clubs ? Did you gain distance , accuracy or both ? What shafts are on thm
> 
> I have several senior shafts ( Dr ,3w, 2 hybrid , 5 hybrid and AW )but my 6-9 , pw , sw and 3and 4 hybrids are still Regular shafts . Been thinking of swapping them out for sr.shafts. too
> Frankly almost never use 3and 4 hybrids so may dump them but the others ARE used


I got the g710. Won't be long until all clubs are made hollow IMO. Graphite shafts. They measure stiffness by numbers. Mine are 89. Considered stiff but I would say semi stiff. The clubs are forgiving. My 8 iron on my gs' i would hit when I was 138 to 150 out depending on where trouble is. The 710s I'm not 100% dialed but I use a 9 iron for less than 145 And use the 8 up to 155. 6 iron flyers 180. Been using my divot repair tool much more lately. Overall my handicap is trending down. 12.5 right now. Take a tune up lesson once per month so that probably has more to do with it then the clubs. Around the green I'm a bump and run guy with my pitching wedge. That has been the toughest adjustment. The light shafts and poppier face is messing with me. Overall Im happy with the purchase. First hit with the five iron the head went flying. I guess they forget to glue it on.


----------



## Warp daddy

Tj sounds like u got a good set o tools and that forgiveness factor is a bonus . You'll get dialed in soon enough . Taking lessons is a good thing , unfortunately i am self taught .


Have fun


----------



## Campgottagopee

Played in a one day member guest yesterday. The format was cool. It was two man best ball gross and net added together. My partner and I shot 74/64 for a total of 4 under 168. Had a great 4some and plenty of laughs. Holes 10-13 are new holes which the members have named the "Bruce Trap", Bruce is the owner and head pro. They are friggin hard holes. We played those 1 under, our only claim to fame for the day....lol


----------



## Tjf1967

That was a great ending to the tournament yesterday. Best golf in years.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> That was a great ending to the tournament yesterday. Best golf in years.



No doubt!!!


----------



## Warp daddy

Geez when DJ sank that 45 foot double breaker i thought it was lights out for Rahm , but that damn 66 footer with a huge bender in it was off the hook .........great golf


----------



## tirolski

Last week played a 1 day scramble with teams of four players playing in different sets of 2 golfers switching after 6 holes. Take best score on each hole for each two man scramble. We made 4 birdies 2 eagles and 1 bogey for a -7. (one shot out of the prize pro shop credit $) Eagle held for a skin of ~165$. Also won a hat for old guys longest drive. It surely helped to be permitted to play forward tees. Made 2 eagle putts in same round and is a first for me.


----------



## Tjf1967

Don't you feel a little dirty playing from the old man tees?


----------



## tirolski

Not in a scramble tournament playin against kids that can really hit it. Gettin to move the ball is more a cheatin feelin though. Could be a name fore a cowboy song.


----------



## Warp daddy

First day i can actually walk on this ankle without a cane , swelling mostly down now been doing lots of towel stretchs i sure as hell hope i can get back out there by the 15th . Fall golf is the best , it pisses me off to be "on the bench ".


----------



## Tjf1967

Warp daddy said:


> First day i can actually walk on this ankle without a cane , swelling mostly down now been doing lots of towel stretchs i sure as hell hope i can get back out there by the 15th . Fall golf is the best , it pisses me off to be "on the bench ".


? You need to stop kicking the cat.


----------



## Warp daddy

Played this am first time in two weeks , drizzle , wet, fog ,cold about 50 degrees . Only the hard core were out today practicing for this weekend's City Championship , it was a rain gear kinda day 

With the cold i had to go one club up , shot a meh 41 but did can a 60 footer for a bird and saved one par on a 35 footer , so all in all satisfied and happy to be out there .


----------



## Warp daddy

Good start this am , a 37 : a bird ,5 pars BUT three 3 putt bogies ?. Tomorrow,is probably a rain out ,so back at it Monday


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot a 42/40 /82 . very very brisk this am 36 degrees . A double glove kinda day and hard to get any real distance with silly stick today ran from 210 - 230 MAX Greens had some heavy dew when we started, you HAD to hit the putt this am ?And watch the spray spin hahah, but beautiful sunny day along the River


----------



## Warp daddy

Fugly round today on a beautiful day only 2GIR's shot a 42,my approach shots sucked today had a dreaded double bogey too. ooof couldn't put the ball in the ocean .


----------



## Tjf1967

Warp daddy said:


> Fugly round today on a beautiful day only 2GIR's shot a 42,my approach shots sucked today had a dreaded double bogey too. ooof couldn't put the ball in the ocean .


Says you but that still good shooting for us mere mortals. I judge my round by the amount of pars. If I don't get 4 pars on a given nine I don't find it successful. I've only had a handful of nines in the past few months where that hasn't happened. My irons are becoming a problem again. I only had 2 greens in regulation Sunday. Still got my number but it was a scramble. 44/43. I take money with my handicap and pars most weekends.


----------



## Warp daddy

I hear you and yeah generally i would be satisfied TJ , but i play 3 times a week . So playing SR tees at 77 so "expect " to shoot at least my average for the season so far now at 39 for 45 rounds .

Been shooting hi 30's to 41 for several years now playing the old fart tees ... Yeah I PUSH myself but enjoy the hell out of the game as you do .

Back when i was a younger buck like until 5 yrs ago before hip reconstruction surgery after the initial failed surgery ,i always played 18 holes 3 days a week using the white tees usually scoring 82 -83 .. I work at it , and practice "short game "every day . 

Hey Good on ya for scrambling Sunday , sometimes u just gut it out . Those irons will come around for ya , it takes a little bit to figure out new toys . Was up your way over the weekend the various LP area courses looked to be in great shape . Hope we get another month or so to play . I ususally cut out after temps go below 45


----------



## Warp daddy

Beautiful am on the course today ' color , un crowded , rates are down . Shot a 38 ,good round ,but had a 3 putt on a 230 yd par 3 , was OTG with the drive but choked???


----------



## tirolski

Been playin better usin the AVX ball. Straighter and longer, I don’t try to spin the ball on approach shots. Seems to go in the hole in fewer strokes, or could be the placebo effect.


----------



## Warp daddy

Interesting.i play primarily Srixson or Noodles .. Never try to spin my approaches . 

Still of the opinion that it 's Not The Arrow , it's The Indian .?


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot another 38 today , 6 pars ,crowded course today with this beautiful fall weather .

Todays thrill was in the right rough on a dogleg right just about 40 yds off the hidden green which is tucked in over a swamp pond which is heavily treed.

Opened up my sand wedge and lobbed one over the pond and trees onto the green and saved par


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot a 40/38/78 yesterday several pars and one bird ......cool but partly sunny with some rain . The season is winding down. Lots of leaves down now and we played four holes in the pouring rain .

We go till the temps are in the 40's and the course pulls the carts . Hopefully get out about 3 more times before this happens


----------



## Warp daddy

Absolutely stunk today , headed for my worst round of the season after 7 holes with no pars and a double bogey , then parred and birdied the last two holes to salvage a 42 . Lucky to get that today


----------



## sig

39/49 today. classic bone head golf. played first 6 in even then went double, double, par. back was a shit show. my pea brain showed its ugly head. you think...... you stink


----------



## Warp daddy

Oh i hear ya , stunk again today another 42 , but at least today it was in British Open style winds .. 

Holy shit at the 5 th tee freaking 30 mph wind gusts blew the damn ball off the tee WTF !!! 

It was bad enough my pants were riffling like a damn flag and the flag sticks were bending but THAT was ridiculous . 

Today my head was asleep . DOH i was NOT taking the 1-2 Club Up strategy in the winds and i was coming up short on drives AND approaches .......dumb shit .?


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> 39/49 today. classic bone head golf. played first 6 in even then went double, double, par. back was a shit show. my pea brain showed its ugly head. you think...... you stink


Had a 43-36 yesterday. 5 over first 2 holes. 3 over last 16. Funny game this golf. Beautiful day to be out playin.


----------



## Warp daddy

Pretty fair round this am in the wind , shot a 39 with a Bird and several pars , hit a 35 footer for the bird , but next hole i BLEW a 12 footer bird attempt ?and settled for a par .

Today was my last tound this season on THAT course . They're aerating starting Monday , my other course aerated several weks ago and its in great shape . It a longer drive but better than playing on newly aerated greens


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Had a 43-36 yesterday. 5 over first 2 holes. 3 over last 16. Funny game this golf. Beautiful day to be out playin.


Very nice round Tski


----------



## Tjf1967

Warp daddy said:


> Pretty fair round this am in the wind , shot a 39 with a Bird and several pars , hit a 35 footer for the bird , but next hole i BLEW a 12 footer bird attempt ?and settled for a par .
> 
> Today was my last tound this season on THAT course . They're aerating starting Monday , my other course aerated several weks ago and its in great shape . It a longer drive but better than playing on newly aerated greens


You got this game figured out. We are avoiding punched greens to. It's winding down but courses are still looking good.


----------



## Warp daddy

Good on ya TJ , yeah its been a great fall for golf , i'll play as long as the temps stay above 50 and carts are available . Have fun , those new irons must be working out for you ??


----------



## tirolski

Played a round at a reciprocal course with greens the assistant pro said were running at 13.5 on the stimp. Shot a 90 and it was tied for 2nd best score out of our two foursomes. Chipping with the super fast greens was harder than the putting for me. Fun playing, though we should have played the old guys tees, kinda like running on groomers when it’s fast conditions.


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> Pretty fair round this am in the wind , shot a 39 with a Bird and several pars , hit a 35 footer for the bird , but next hole i BLEW a 12 footer bird attempt ?and settled for a par .
> 
> Today was my last tound this season on THAT course . They're aerating starting Monday , my other course aerated several weks ago and its in great shape . It a longer drive but better than playing on newly aerated greens


my course (orchard creek) no longer aerates the greens. a few years ago they purchased this machine that drives spikes about a foot into the green and blows air into them. the spike holes are about the size of a pencil. this process happens periodically through out the season. greens have been in great shape even with the elevated amount of rounds. they used to aerate in late August. greens would take 3 weeks to recover


----------



## Warp daddy

Interesting Sig , i think perhaps my alternate course may employ similar tactics ,. I was there the day they did this, but did NOT actually see the machine but the holes were miniscule.

The machine broke down that day and it required another day to repair it . I showed up a few days later and the greens were fine , no sand or large holes .
So it could have been a similar device


----------



## tirolski

Played the white tees yesterday at my home course (usually play the blues, there are also black and yellow tees) and made all pars except for 3 holes. (1 birdie, 1 bogey and 1 double). Made all short putts and a couple 10 footers. Lowest round in quite a while. Only 17 shots better than Friday.


----------



## Warp daddy

Nice round T ski ?.

I sucked today shot a 40 and had to birdie the last hole to get that. Probably will end my season this Wednesday. Been a good year out 52 times no complaints


----------



## Warp daddy

Ended my season today , given the weirdness of this covid environment happy to have gotten out 53 times . Season average 39.03 . Today's finishing round was nothing special a 40 , but was happy to play on a great fall day . It was sunny with a brisk wind and still some beautiful colors around the course .

We have several days of rain ahead with what looks like 40,s from here on so that's it . There were only about 8 on the course, so i imagine they will be pulling the carts this week .

Enjoy the rest of your season guys !


----------



## tirolski

Had a 40 40 round Wednesday. Putter decent but not as good as Sunday’s round. Eratic distance with wedges or would’ve broke 80. Nice day to be out golfing. Gonna try to continue playing when it’s nice out. A 93 year old I played with got closest to the hole and made the 10 footer for birdie. Made his day. Golf throws ya a bone sometimes.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Had a 40 40 round Wednesday. Putter decent but not as good as Sunday’s round. Eratic distance with wedges or would’ve broke 80. Nice day to be out golfing. Gonna try to continue playing when it’s nice out. A 93 year old I played with got closest to the hole and made the 10 footer for birdie. Made his day. Golf throws ya a bone sometimes.


The course Giveth and the course Taketh Away ?


----------



## tirolski

Shot a 90 yesterday. Blue tees, windy and gusty are the excuses that first come to mind. We won 4$ though. Nice warm weather to play a round.


----------



## Tjf1967

I played saratoga state park on Monday. On the seventh hole we get slowed up. Talking to the twosome in front of us they tell us there are two fivesomes holding them up. Starter warned them they may want to only play nine. I'm annoyed but thought they have to be kidding. If that continues onto the back I figure I'll call and get them broken up. The twosome dropped. We caught up on the 12th. Call the shop and let them know. Ranger comes out and says they are going to let us play through. Well that doesn't happen. Comes back on the 15th to tell us he is not breaking them up they are playing within guidelines for the course. he was right but they were still holding us up and fivesomes are not allowed. When a guy from our group approached them on the 15th tee box they said they are regulars and got permission and were not letting us through. Very rude. I pretty much stayed away from the whole thing.
Course was in great shape. 
Pretty annoying at the time


----------



## Warp daddy

Tjf1967 said:


> I played saratoga state park on Monday. On the seventh hole we get slowed up. Talking to the twosome in front of us they tell us there are two fivesomes holding them up. Starter warned them they may want to only play nine. I'm annoyed but thought they have to be kidding. If that continues onto the back I figure I'll call and get them broken up. The twosome dropped. We caught up on the 12th. Call the shop and let them know. Ranger comes out and says they are going to let us play through. Well that doesn't happen. Comes back on the 15th to tell us he is not breaking them up they are playing within guidelines for the course. he was right but they were still holding us up and fivesomes are not allowed. When a guy from our group approached them on the 15th tee box they said they are regulars and got permission and were not letting us through. Very rude. I pretty much stayed away from the whole thing.
> Course was in great shape.
> Pretty annoying at the time




That sux


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> I played saratoga state park on Monday. On the seventh hole we get slowed up. Talking to the twosome in front of us they tell us there are two fivesomes holding them up. Starter warned them they may want to only play nine. I'm annoyed but thought they have to be kidding. If that continues onto the back I figure I'll call and get them broken up. The twosome dropped. We caught up on the 12th. Call the shop and let them know. Ranger comes out and says they are going to let us play through. Well that doesn't happen. Comes back on the 15th to tell us he is not breaking them up they are playing within guidelines for the course. he was right but they were still holding us up and fivesomes are not allowed. When a guy from our group approached them on the 15th tee box they said they are regulars and got permission and were not letting us through. Very rude. I pretty much stayed away from the whole thing.
> Course was in great shape.
> Pretty annoying at the time


Slow golf sucks. I play with 93 year olds sometimes, who move a long, and we play at 4hrs/round. 
I’ve played as a 5-some a couple times this summer at brother’s course with no one ahead of us or behind us at any time. It actually sped up the group as we had more eyes looking for balls in the high rough and/or under trees.


----------



## Warp daddy

Well today WAS an unexpected bonus round , i thought my season ended last week but hey sunny and 75 , hit the links . Played a meh 42 round , course was a bit wet from all the rain and the greens had been aerated recently. But happy to get out one last time this season .


----------



## sig

played friday. 38/44. wind was whipping. had the putter working. hope it was not the last golf day of the season


----------



## sig

Tjf1967 said:


> I played saratoga state park on Monday. On the seventh hole we get slowed up. Talking to the twosome in front of us they tell us there are two fivesomes holding them up. Starter warned them they may want to only play nine. I'm annoyed but thought they have to be kidding. If that continues onto the back I figure I'll call and get them broken up. The twosome dropped. We caught up on the 12th. Call the shop and let them know. Ranger comes out and says they are going to let us play through. Well that doesn't happen. Comes back on the 15th to tell us he is not breaking them up they are playing within guidelines for the course. he was right but they were still holding us up and fivesomes are not allowed. When a guy from our group approached them on the 15th tee box they said they are regulars and got permission and were not letting us through. Very rude. I pretty much stayed away from the whole thing.
> Course was in great shape.
> Pretty annoying at the time


i play five some's all the time. we play 9 holes in 1:30 to 1:45 and hold no one up. we play ready golf and fly. last friday my walking foursome followed 4 clowns in carts. we waited on every shot and it took 4:35 to play 18. brutal playing behind slow golfers.


----------



## Tjf1967

sig said:


> i play five some's all the time. we play 9 holes in 1:30 to 1:45 and hold no one up. we play ready golf and fly. last friday my walking foursome followed 4 clowns in carts. we waited on every shot and it took 4:35 to play 18. brutal playing behind slow golfers.


My point ..there is no discussion. If you are a fivesome and someone comes up behind you get out of the way. It does not matter if you think you are moving along. It's illegal!! Get out of the way.


----------



## sig

Tjf1967 said:


> My point ..there is no discussion. If you are a fivesome and someone comes up behind you get out of the way. It does not matter if you think you are moving along. It's illegal!! Get out of the way.


if you are playing faster than me i will let you through, granted there is somewhere for you to go.


----------



## tirolski

Played in a scramble on Saturday with proceeds goin to the local FoodBank. We shot -10 and won by 2 but didn’t accept the winnings as was on the team that organized the tourney, such is life. We laughed a lot and maybe that’s why we played well. It was in the 40s and somewhat damp with some wind blowin too. We made 1 eagle. I got to play the gold tees so I had that goin for me.


----------



## Warp daddy

Snowing here today , DONE ! Finito !


----------



## Tjf1967

Warp daddy said:


> Snowing here today , DONE ! Finito !


You said that two weeks ago


----------



## Warp daddy

Yes and i just said it again .


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> Yes and i just said it again .


bull. your a 60 degree day away from playing again. I bet your clubs are still in your car


----------



## Warp daddy

Sig my man ,you 'd be wrong they are now put away for the season.

Why ?? No carts ... but I will be practicing putting in side?. But I hope u get to play yet


----------



## tirolski

Played yesterday mid 40s for temp but sun peaked out for last few holes.
38-43 with 2 birds on the front. Easy to hit em fat. Looked a bit like Charlie’s friend Pigpen when finished. Supposed to snow soon.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Played yesterday mid 40s for temp but sun peaked out for last few holes.
> 38-43 with 2 birds on the front. Easy to hit em fat. Looked a bit like Charlie’s friend Pigpen when finished. Supposed to snow soon.


Nice round late in the season Tski . 
It was muddy last Friday when my season ended too? ,


----------



## sig

bonus day. played in shorts and short sleeve golf shirt. 43/41. shooting for another round Wednesday. not sure why so muddy. hasn't rained in days


----------



## Warp daddy

Nice round Sig , great day for it . 

My two courses are closed so couldnt play if i wanted to


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> Nice round Sig , great day for it .
> 
> My two courses are closed so couldnt play if i wanted to


Thanks. I know you wanted to


----------



## Warp daddy

Yeah we were in Placid today and on drive to Whiteface i saw lots of guys out on the course , beautiful day i was envious ?


----------



## Tjf1967

Warp daddy said:


> Yeah we were in Placid today and on drive to Whiteface i saw lots of guys out on the course , beautiful day i was envious ?


I'm headed out later today for possible last round of the year. Wagers are tripled for the championship. Lol.


----------



## Warp daddy

Good luck TJ , keep it on the short grass


----------



## Tjf1967

Kept it on the short grass but could not find the greens with the irons. Getting up and down is only good for a few holes a round. Bogies get you minus 8 dollars and I had 52 dollars worth. Still fun, I wasn't that far off but you don't need to be in this silly game.


----------



## tirolski

The Masters starts today. It won’t be azaleas blooming but it’s always fun to watch the drama at Augusta. Played 3 of last 4 days and going again today. Gotta keep the legs&balance ready for skiing.


----------



## sig

Tjf1967 said:


> Kept it on the short grass but could not find the greens with the irons. Getting up and down is only good for a few holes a round. Bogies get you minus 8 dollars and I had 52 dollars worth. Still fun, I wasn't that far off but you don't need to be in this silly game.


My irons were no good either. Was fat on a few chips. Surprised how wet it was because it has not rained in Albany area in quite sometime. Trying to play Wednesday then hang them up.


----------



## Harvey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326232433373704194


----------



## Warp daddy

Harvey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326232433373704194


One in ten million chance of that happening


----------



## Harvey

I was surprised he wasn't more pumped.

I mean I'm assuming it was on purpose.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I was surprised he wasn't more pumped.
> 
> I mean I'm assuming it was on purpose.


It was his second ace of the week. The ponder one was on his birthday. The players actually try to skip it onto the green. I believe it was the first skipped ace at the Masters.


----------



## tirolski

Played a match yesterday as 2 2man scrambles. Made 3 birdies and 1 bogey. Got beat for fifty cents, opponents had 4 birdies and 2 bogeys. Played 5 of last 6 days but raining today so no golf. They were sucking up the leaves on a par 5 with a machine and there was a rock wall. I hit my 2nd shot toward the wall. There was a dude with a leaf blower blowing the leaves away from the wall and I just walked to my ball and picked up 8 freshly uncovered nice balls. Timing makes a difference in golf. I consider yesterday on the course a win.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tiger!!


----------



## MC2

tirolski said:


> I believe it was the first skipped ace at the Masters.


Vijay Singh did it a few years ago.


----------



## sig

45/41 yesterday. Greens were shaggy, course was soaking wet. Golf in late November... price less


----------



## Harvey

This thread should be locked by now. Who runs this place anyway.


----------



## Warp daddy

Harvey said:


> This thread should be locked by now. Who runs this place anyway.


???chit Harv we b just beginning , gots ta get out dem red balls we use in Wintah ! Just sayin


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> ???chit Harv we b just beginning , gots ta get out dem red balls we use in Wintah ! Just sayin





Harvey said:


> This thread should be locked by now. Who runs this place anyway.


Ha ha. Just trolling warp daddy. Once he put his clubs away it’s fair game. Plus bored shitless


----------



## sig

sig said:


> Ha ha. Just trolling warp daddy. Once he put his clubs away it’s fair game. Plus bored shitless


This is a dark time of year for me. I don’t enjoy skiing early season groomers. It’s rare to golf this late. Usually I am doing nothing


----------



## Warp daddy

sig said:


> Ha ha. Just trolling warp daddy. Once he put his clubs away it’s fair game. Plus bored shitless


Truth ! ??


----------



## Warp daddy

Putting practice on the Dining Room carpet also SUCKS ?


----------



## sig

one more time. played an executive course today. playing with wife and daughter. harv you can shut this thread down. i need to start doing some squats.


----------



## tirolski

Caught up to a twosome I play a lot with and got in the last 10 holes yesterday. 1 birdie 43 for final 9 but double double on last 2 holes. Easier to chunck em when it’s soft. Lots of deer tracks in the traps. Haven’t used that for an excuse before so I’ll roll with that. Might be a while before getting out again. Time for skiing. Hopefully we’ll get some white stuff soon and enough.


----------



## sig

played an 18 hole executive course today. fun just to swing club this time of year. hope to ski plattekill on friday.


----------



## Harvey

Dude. It's December.

I oughta ban ya, but ya know. Plattekill.

BTW Saturday is currently planned as opening.


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> Dude. It's December.
> 
> I oughta ban ya, but ya know. Plattekill.
> 
> BTW Saturday is currently planned as opening.


This is on you. You were supposed to close this thread. Please get me on vip list for Friday.


----------



## Campgottagopee

How about Charlie Woods....not surprised at all.
Qass Singh hits it like a man.


----------



## Warp daddy

Deep gene pools and the coaching ain't too shabby either?.


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> Deep gene pools and the coaching ain't too shabby either?.


you learn that swing as a kid, its like riding a bike, you never forget it. unlike old man hackers who struggle with swing issues all the time


----------



## Campgottagopee

Anyone watch the Tiger documentary ? I've seen part 1


----------



## tirolski

Berger eagles 18 to win at Pebble Beach.
Is that a great EagleBerger?








Watch: Putt of his life gives Daniel Berger closing eagle, Pebble Beach title


Daniel Berger eagled the final hole Sunday at Pebble Beach to win the AT&T Pebble Beach Pro-Am by two shots.




www.golfchannel.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Damn 
Hope Tiger is ok


----------



## Warp daddy

Man looks like a serious amount of rehab : a rod implant coupled with ankle plateand screws


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Man looks like a serious amount of rehab : a rod implant coupled with ankle plateand screws



Yeah, not good for Tiger or any of us that like to watch him play.


----------



## Warp daddy

He has a iron will and that should help him manage the journey, i'd never count him out


----------



## tirolski

Walked 18 today. Played Camillus with family and friend and it’s in good condition and dry, but greens were slow as hadn’t been yet mowed. Fun day to play in March. Might ski in morning tomorrow for a bit and golf in afternoon but could need to pace myself.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nice.
Courses opened up down here over the weekend w/carts.


----------



## tirolski

It’s dry. Saw the helicopter with a bucket underneath it on the way home. Lots of fire trucks too. Didn’t see any smoke. Be careful out there. https://cnycentral.com/news/local/c...fire-in-camillus-started-by-downed-power-line


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Nice.
> Courses opened up down here over the weekend w/carts.


Wow , nice !!


----------



## jamesdeluxe

tirolski said:


> Played Camillus.


My hometown. Played CCC twice a week throughout high school. Haven't been back since. With the hilly terrain, it's a good workout when you're walking!


----------



## tirolski

jamesdeluxe said:


> My hometown. Played CCC twice a week throughout high school. Haven't been back since. With the hilly terrain, it's a good workout when you're walking!


It’s very hilly with lots of uphill downhill side hill lies and blind shots. We tobogganed down #9 when we were kids. 
Went golfing yesterday instead of skiing as golf game needs more practice than the skiing game and a friend asked me to join him. Twas another good day to play and shots were improved. No birdies yet but had putts at em.


----------



## MC2

Is anyone considering switching to the Bryson DeChambeau-style “Every Iron is the same length” set?

I keep getting ads in my Instagram. Part of me thinks it will be easier to do a repeatable swing if every club is the same length. Another part of me thinks it’s fine the way it is.


----------



## Campgottagopee

MC2 said:


> Is anyone considering switching to the Bryson DeChambeau-style “Every Iron is the same length” set?



All my wedges are the same length and have been so for years. I've never considered doing the rest, but I'm not sure why not. Like you say it's fine with me the way it is but it also kinda makes sense.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> All my wedges are the same length and have been so for years. I've never considered doing the rest, but I'm not sure why not. Like you say it's fine with me the way it is but it also kinda makes sense.




Boyz: It's The Indian, NOT The Arrow ?


----------



## MC2

Warp daddy said:


> Boyz: It's The Indian, NOT The Arrow ?


I guess to a certain extent. But are you still playing with persimmons & hickory shafts?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

MC2 said:


> are you still playing with persimmons & hickory shafts?


I just had my old persimmon 5-wood regripped and will continue to use it. There's nothing like the feeling when you hit a persimmon correctly. That's my one throwback move.


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> I guess to a certain extent. But are you still playing with persimmons & hickory shafts?


Had my father’s Jack Nicklaus persimmon driver tuned up years ago. Used it before the metal “woods” came out. It goes straight but lower not longer. Sounds nice too. Wore a hole in the grip and if fits like a glove.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Pro has a set of blades he made years ago. When he's hitting it "bad" he takes the 2 iron to the range to get dialed back in. The thing is the size of a teaspoon, all I could do with it is shave.


----------



## Brownski

Warp daddy said:


> Boyz: It's The Indian, NOT The Arrow ?


1. Yeah, of course
2 the 1/8 MicMak heritage my aunt insists I’m entitled to is deeply offended by your statement. I thought you were cool bro. WTF?
3 Isn’t it accepted wisdom that skiing and golf are two of the only sports where you can buy performance? IE: upgrading your gear usually upgrades your game.


----------



## tirolski

Got a set of Hogan Apex blades from a friend who played in college down south. Made 2 aces with em. Last one was the first swing of the day in a 2 day double shotgun member guest. Prize was choice of a set of Hogan Apex irons. Got the graphite shafted most expensive ones they made. Iron game got worse using the newer bigger bladed irons. Gave them to my brother. Run Mizzuno iron’s and Taylor hybrids and Vokey wedges now. The ace that day was the only one out. $1330. Bar tab took a nice portion of it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> 3 Isn’t it accepted wisdom that skiing and golf are two of the only sports where you can buy performance? IE: upgrading your gear usually upgrades your game.


Still have to have some kind of natural ability/talent


----------



## Warp daddy

MC2 said:


> I guess to a certain extent. But are you still playing with persimmons & hickory shafts?


No i never did . Hey i started this game at 60 , and still use a set i bought at 62 . I DID replace my Driver 2 yrs ago ( wanted a sr shaft adjustable loft ) and a putter about 8 yrs ago . I HAVE worked on fundamentals , grip change , swing, tee positioning and height , course management and other subtleties in form however that have added value


----------



## Warp daddy

Brownski said:


> 1. Yeah, of course
> 2 the 1/8 MicMak heritage my aunt insists I’m entitled to is deeply offended by your statement. I thought you were cool bro. WTF?
> 3 Isn’t it accepted wisdom that skiing and golf are two of the only sports where you can buy performance? IE: upgrading your gear usually upgrades your game.


That my friend was simply a hyperbole that was uttered to me by a GREAT local golfer when i started playing the game at 60 and was obsessing about " the latest and greatest "marketing schlock " about THIS club or THAT set that would " really" ramp up one's game . .?

Sorry if you were offended , no offense intended , i use SELF deprecating humor poking fun at myself all the time so take your BEST shot Bski ??


----------



## MC2

Warp daddy said:


> . I DID replace my Driver 2 yrs ago ( wanted a sr shaft adjustable loft ) and a putter about 8 yrs ago .


so, you admit that sometimes (when you want a different shaft or a different putter), it’s the arrow, not the Indian?

good talk.


----------



## Warp daddy

????I had broken the shaft on my driver ...true story . I was trying out my buddy.s driver and had laid mine on the ground about 15 yd out in front from the tee where i left our cart , well i messed up the shot and the damn ball whacked the shaft and that was it . I threw the effer into the woods i was so pissed. Not my finest moment? I mean what are the odds of that chit happening ????


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> ????I had broken the shaft on my driver ...true story . I was trying out my buddy.s driver and had laid mine on the ground about 15 yd out in front from the tee where i left our cart , well i messed up the shot and the damn ball whacked the shaft and that was it .


Must of been one hell of a stinger worm burner, so ya got that goin for Warp D.


----------



## tirolski

Birdied the first hole and had another on the 5th today. Firsts of the year. The 2 triples made by hitting into traps after that on short holes didn’t help the score. Coulda been a contender.
The Masters starts Thursday. 
Always look forward to seeing what happens.


----------



## tirolski

No double bogeys or worse yesterday and flopped one in for birdie playing with some usual suspects. Had a couple other relatively short birdie putts <15’ that just missed. Course is in great shape and starting to get some roll on the drives. Shot 79 but we didn’t keep score and moved it in the ruff. Got to play with a couple legends who are 94 and 88 and still hit em well. The 94 year young one has been shooting under his age everytime for years. First day back at it for him. Have yet to lose a ball this year and have been out for 5 rounds now. 
Had a pint on the porch afterwards as it was National Beer Day. Life is good.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

I got in a late-afternoon nine at Wellshire, a Donald Ross municipal course where Ben Hogan won the 1948 Denver Open. I shot a nasty 47. Adjusting your club selection to the altitude (especially short irons) is always a challenge.

My brother nailing a greenie:


----------



## tirolski

Played a couple courses around Boulder out there awhile ago. Met up with some locals who were fun to play with. They went into a pasture just off the course and grabbed a dead snake and left it wrapped around the cup for the folks playing behind us. Ya could here their amazements bout the creature as they got nearer the hole. We were rolling laughing. Dude who placed the snake sold real estate.


----------



## Warp daddy

Opening Round today a 43 meh : the highlite very straight drives on all holes , distance not that great averaged about 210 , not much help yet with roll but to be expected early season but had a 35 footer for a bird on the eighth hole , but blew it with two double bogeys .?

Great to get out THIS early 5 weeks earlier than last year


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> No double bogeys or worse yesterday and flopped one in for birdie playing with some usual suspects. Had a couple other relatively short birdie putts <15’ that just missed. Course is in great shape and starting to get some roll on the drives. Shot 79 but we didn’t keep score and moved it in the ruff. Got to play with a couple legends who are 94 and 88 and still hit em well. The 94 year young one has been shooting under his age everytime for years. First day back at it for him. Have yet to lose a ball this year and have been out for 5 rounds now.
> Had a pint on the porch afterwards as it was National Beer Day. Life is good.


Nice round ,great story bout those 2 legends . I occasionally play with a guy 93.who shoots under his age . Last year near end of the season he shot an 87 . The guy is deadly on the green


----------



## tirolski

Yup it’s a smooth swing, hits em in the middle. Never gets pissed. Few if any dorfs. Good putter and he chipped one in too, then gave a cheshire grin.


----------



## Warp daddy

Back at it today , beautiful warm mid 70's , straight down the middle off the Tee but still no roll , but played better today a 40 , no dreaded doubles . Greens are slooooow


----------



## tirolski

Played Friday and Saturday with the usual suspects. Played well again Friday with just a slight drizzle in the last few holes but Saturday found tree troubles often. Been wearing my golf shoes to the course lately as it’s just easier, instead of “booting up in the lot”. Left my golf shoes at home Saturday and 1/2 the drives had a graceful flair into the trees on the right. Barely broke 90. Couldn’t leave a ball mark on the greens and twas easy to bounce em long. Beautiful day to play. Augusta conditions changed after the rain/lightning delay with most folks leaving shots & putts short. Final round should be fun to watch as always.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Played Friday and Saturday with the usual suspects. Played well again Friday with just a slight drizzle in the last few holes but Saturday found tree troubles often. Been wearing my golf shoes to the course lately as it’s just easier, instead of “booting up in the lot”. Left my golf shoes at home Saturday and 1/2 the drives had a graceful flair into the trees on the right. Barely broke 90. Couldn’t leave a ball mark on the greens and twas easy to bounce em long. Beautiful day to play. Augusta conditions changed after the rain/lightning delay with most folks leaving shots & putts short. Final round should be fun to watch as always.


The course GIVETH and the course TAKETH AWAY ?. Been there , done that .


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> The course GIVETH and the course TAKETH AWAY ?. Been there , done that .


Left out the part yesterday about my pushcart wheel. It’s a Sun Mountain from Missoula and has 3 plastic spokes on the one wheel as I already replaced the other with an older metal spoked wheel. Noticed one of the plastic spokes had a 1/2 inch missing where it was supposed to attach to the hub. Got some strapping tape from the assistant pro as no duck tape available and she rolled all 18. The 94 year old whooped me good too and almost aced the 2nd hole then made his 4 footer for birdie. We had 2 94 year olds in our foursome Saturday. Both are amazing and fun and an honor to play golf with.


----------



## tirolski

Who y’all got to win the Masters?
I’m rootin for Corey Conners a hockey player-golfer from Listowel Ontario of Letterkenny fame.








						Conners is talk of the town in Listowel - TSN.ca
					

Residents of a small town in Southern Ontario were glued to their televisions on Thursday, rooting for a local hero playing on one of golf's biggest stages.




					www.tsn.ca


----------



## Warp daddy

So i rotate between 2 courses , went back to place i played first time out...ugh Deja vu all over again as Yogi says ...43 again with two damn doubles ..ugly y


----------



## tirolski

Yup. Yesterday one double and a quad (from 10 yards off the green, tried to hit flop shots shortsided over a trap) on the front. 45-39. Had my golf shoes and fixed the driver for the back 9. Course played much longer after the recent rain. Things are greening up nicely.


----------



## Warp daddy

They cut the grass yesterday , dont know why !! There is no turf yet to "get into" on fairway . its skinned so u almost are picking the ball clean on many shots and that coupled with no roll makes things testy distance wise . 

It will improve by late May , but damn let the grass grow a bit .Its a state course so their staff is strictly seasonal and im not certain how up they are turf management. They seemed to cut the grass pretty often last year


----------



## tirolski

You’re farther north and it’s been dry. 
Put weed-n-feed one time on the yard years ago. Worst thing ever for it. Had to mow it way too much and missed out on all the nice little yellow flowers. They came back nicely.


----------



## Warp daddy

This course is right on the river . The area is noted for shelf rock substrata and the subsoil is wet yet from spring run off 


So the course is set on shelf rock on many fairways 1-4 and 9 which is over a glacial kettle pond as it rises from the river in a series of uphill fairways and elevated holes 

the backside holes 5-8 across the state highway are level 


So generally because it drains the hillsides our earrly season rounds shots tend to plug and there is little turf till late May early June ....but hey it makes it interesting .


----------



## tirolski

Play mainly on the lime ledge. It runs in NY from Buffalo to near Albany or so. There’s a disappearing creek in the middle of the course. Played Happy Hills in Camillus today. It’s on drumlins that the dozer missed except to build the greens. An 86 with 3 doubles again being close to the green in regulation. Beautiful day to get a good walk in.


----------



## tirolski

The yer-a peein tour is playing golf in Austria now on a course that had snow on it last week. Folks are bundle up and it looks like courses around here. If it snows again there my $ is on Matthias Schwab.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345795924606537738and

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344948594093252608


----------



## tirolski

Friend sent this one.


----------



## Warp daddy

Haven't played in 2 weeks .

I threw my back out climbing out a second story window onto a back porch roof to scrape , prime and paint and a few clapboards . Not as flexible at almost 78 now and had to lie on my titanium hip to do it .. STUPID : was an effin cripple for 5-6 days . 
Better now but laying low till we get temps in the 60's . Saturday i scraped an an inch of frozen snow off my wife's suv MAY First .......my ass ???


----------



## Campgottagopee

Wall-to-Wall Equipment: John Daly nearly wins with never-before-seen gear setup
					

Our resident equipment expert details a historic gear change for John Daly and much more in the latest edition of GOLF's weekly equipment notes.




					golf.com


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Wall-to-Wall Equipment: John Daly nearly wins with never-before-seen gear setup
> 
> 
> Our resident equipment expert details a historic gear change for John Daly and much more in the latest edition of GOLF's weekly equipment notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golf.com


Tis ain’t just the arrows, it’s da Indian even for Daly’s quiver. Watched a bit of it. Saw his bus selling trinkets outside Hooters in Rochester when he played PGA @ Oak Hill.


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Haven't played in 2 weeks .
> 
> I threw my back out climbing out a second story window onto a back porch roof to scrape , prime and paint and a few clapboards . Not as flexible at almost 78 now and had to lie on my titanium hip to do it .. STUPID : was an effin cripple for 5-6 days .
> Better now but laying low till we get temps in the 60's . Saturday i scraped an an inch of frozen snow off my wife's suv MAY First .......my ass ???


Heal well. Haven’t missed much but the courses sure are pretty. No roll and back to getting dirt on the ball. Sand traps suck now. Playing when it’s not sprinkling works. 
Bought a new 4 wheeled Sun Mountain push cart. Gotta keep things moving.
Last year the course opened and closed 4 times while they were trying to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Warp daddy

Thanks , big wheeled push carts are the bomb . I have one but became major chickin shit after open heart surgery 12 yrs ago ( the MI hit me while i was walking the 9 th hole ) so been carting since . 

Not because i cant walk but just want the ability to get help FAST if i ever need it again out there .
Its also nice when hunting your ball ? and helps speed up a round .

Enjoy your early season rounds Tski , ⛳️


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> Bought a new 4 wheeled Sun Mountain push cart. Gotta keep things moving.


i got an old man cart last year. after carrying my bag forever the cart is awesome, especially bad weather days. when it was raining out i would be juggling a cigar, beer, golf bag and umbrella with two hands. Cart makes my life easier and my lower back feels great


----------



## tirolski

Played white tees yesterday as blues would’ve been more of a grind with no roll and it being chilly. 82 with a double on the shortest par 4 hole on the course. Come on sunshine.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> Played white tees yesterday as blues would’ve been more of a grind with no roll and it being chilly. 82 with a double on the shortest par 4 hole on the course. Come on sunshine.


did some get greedy and hit driver off the tee on the shortest hole? i walked 18 Sunday and Tuesday. It is so wet. My legs were toast.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> did some get greedy and hit driver off the tee on the shortest hole? i walked 18 Sunday and Tuesday. It is so wet. My legs were toast.


Yup. Put a divot in the tee box trying to draw the driver and (filled it back in with sand&seed) ball barely made it to fairway. Pulled the next shot into a limb and that one though hit well left another 160 yds over a bunch of trees and into the left trap by the smallest green in the county. Lucky to make a double. 
Did draw da duffed driver. Shoulda just hit three wood or a hybrid.


----------



## Warp daddy

First times out in 4 weeks : i sucked canal water !!! ☹️?

Drives straight but short with no roll ( boy do miss the gym workouts ) , 2 dreaded doubles, worst score (43 ) on this particular course in years .

Hopefully it improves as we get warmer weather was just 50 and raw today


----------



## tirolski

Yup. We needed this weather back in Mid March early April instead of the heat we had cooking the snow.
No carts allowed yesterday and more folks eating Mother’s Day brunch than playing golf. Back to back birdies kinda made up for a string of bogeys. Golf get’s in the way of the nice walk thru the trees but it throws ya a bone sometimes.

It’s the longest lasting “early” spring I can remember for spring flowers and leaves coming out.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Yup. We needed this weather back in Mid March early April instead of the heat we had cooking the snow.
> No carts allowed yesterday and more folks eating Mother’s Day brunch than playing golf. Back to back birdies kinda made up for a string of bogeys. Golf get’s in the way of the nice walk thru the trees but it throws ya a bone sometimes.
> 
> It’s the longest lasting “early” spring I can remember for spring flowers and leaves coming out.


Yeah BUT to add insult to injury POLLEN SEASON is raging , UGH ,back on my allergy sprays dammit


----------



## sig

played 18 yesterday; league night. the 30 mph winds dried course out. froze my ass off. this weather blows.


----------



## Warp daddy

Another less than sterling outing , struggled to a 42 had to par the last 4, two more dreaded doubles Again . Gotta get my ass in gear !!!


----------



## tirolski

Finally a stretch of dry weather. Subbed in an 18 hole league shot 48 40. Played last 5 holes even par. Front side was better left unsaid with a couple bladed short pitch shots. Birdied the same hole 3 times in a row now which is a first for me. Rough is like hitting out of a lettuce patch in places. Course is very pretty now and looks even better with blue skies.


----------



## Warp daddy

Beautiful day today , finally had a decent round 37( a bird on first hole and 5 pars )


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot a 75 , 3 under my age on my birthday today . Everything just clicked today . Best shot of the day tight next to a tree 145 yds out ( very little room ) and another tree 50 yds ahead . Green was dogleg right guarded by a pond in front on the front right side all woods all around other side .

Choked up a 4 hybrid , hit it off my back instep to keep it under the branches of the tree ahead then plunked that sucker on the green to save a par ......lucky shot


----------



## G.ski

Happy Birthday WD.


----------



## ScottySkis

Happy birthday warp


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Shot a 75 , 3 under my age on my birthday today . Everything just clicked today . Best shot of the day tight next to a tree 145 yds out ( very little room ) and another tree 50 yds ahead . Green was dogleg right guarded by a pond in front on the front right side all woods all around other side .
> 
> Choked up a 4 hybrid , hit it off my back instep to keep it under the branches of the tree ahead then plunked that sucker on the green to save a par ......lucky shot


Good Birthday present for ya Warp Daddy. Played 6 days in a row. A birdie a day. Getting some roll and courses are in good shape again. Forecast is dry too for awhile. Upstate NY is one of the best places to live in a drought.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Good Birthday present for ya Warp Daddy. Played 6 days in a row. A birdie a day. Getting some roll and courses are in good shape again. Forecast is dry too for awhile. Upstate NY is one of the best places to live in a drought.


Nice !!


----------



## tirolski

41-45 with 3 doubles on the back after some turd shots. 41 coulda shoulda woulda been in the mid 30s if half dozen of the just missed putts went in. Club selection is critical now as getting some bouncing going on.


----------



## Warp daddy

Back on my 9 hole gig today : shot a 38 , no birds , no doubles , 6 pars missed two bird attempts ..but game at least is coming along .....still not getting the distance i want , but at least everything is going straight. I think our string of really nice days ends tomorrow


----------



## tirolski

36 42, 78 best round of the season. Made a birdie putt on 2 from off the green and 2 more birds from off the green chip shots on the front. Double double to start the back side or coulda been a contender. Poa annua is going to seed now and slowing the green speed a bit. Course is in great shape.


----------



## Campgottagopee

FKNA Phil!

He hits bombs!!


----------



## Warp daddy

Great play , never seen him so Lasered in , and THAT hole out from the Sand trap was classic


----------



## tirolski

Shows there’s always hope for old guys.
Saw him at Oak Hill PGA tournament show up in the late afternoon wearing flip flops the last day of practice before the tournament started. Friends wanted to follow leftie around but he was playing a big money match at a nearby course, allegedly.
We ended up watchin and followin Dufner around, who ended up wining that one.








Lefty flip-flops his way to 1-over in Rochester


The reigning British Open champ and flip-flop enthusiast finished with an ugly double bogey to drop out of the red on Thursday.




www.sbnation.com


----------



## tirolski

Ole Miss lady Rebs play for NCAA championship vs Okalahoma State cowgirls. 
Hotty Toddy!








Women’s Golf Advances to NCAA Title Match - Ole Miss Athletics


SCOTTSDALE, Ariz. – One win from history.




 olemisssports.com





Also, Princeton’s athletic director from Ithaca named head of the LPGA.


----------



## tirolski

Rebs win it.
An Ole Swiss Miss, a great putting Swede and an Austin Texan got er done.
Archie who?


----------



## tirolski

Two man scramble tournament was fun and didn’t get wet but tee time for us around 7AM both days took a toll with 42 degrees first day and not much higher the second day. We ended up paired with the same twosome as the first day. Lots of good scores by the younger bucks but not by us. Had some good rounds last week when temp was in the 80s but it was a two club change due to the course being damp and cool weather. Partner who was in the army in Italy in WWII played amazing. Have a good Memorial Day.


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot 37 today no doubles , one bird , kept it all straight everything felt smooothe today


----------



## MC2

Some dude in the NCAA men’s tourney just accidentally double hit a chip & they penalized him for it.... I thought that was legal now.


----------



## sig

43/43 with a 9 and two 7’s. 82 in ghin. Game is rounding into shape. Need to play more and stop being an idiot.


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> Some dude in the NCAA men’s tourney just accidentally double hit a chip & they penalized him for it.... I thought that was legal now.


Unless intentional, should not be a penalty nowadays.
Looked for the NCAA incident online couldn’t find anything.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Have a tourney on 6/12
Haven't even touch a club yet
Should be fun


----------



## Tjf1967

tirolski said:


> Unless intentional, should not be a penalty nowadays.
> Looked for the NCAA incident online couldn’t find anything.


I do believe you get charged with two strokes right? You did hit the ball twice. I hate when I do that. It's usually right around the green and your need to get up and down. Have to call yourself on it and it's obvious to anyone watching what happened. Such a bone head move


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> I do believe you get charged with two strokes right?



Yep


----------



## Warp daddy

41/37 /78 today with a damn double on a par freaking 3 ugh plus one really boneheaded move on a par 5.

So instead of " laying up " on the approach i was roughly 250 out with a pond about 65 from the elevated pin . I normally would lay up and go in on the 3 rd shot but took my 2 hybrid which i hit pretty fair . That sumbitch hit the far side of the pond and rolled back in ...stupid move cost me a stroke and resulted in a bogie...


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> I do believe you get charged with two strokes right? You did hit the ball twice. I hate when I do that. It's usually right around the green and your need to get up and down. Have to call yourself on it and it's obvious to anyone watching what happened. Such a bone head move


They changed rule.
Here tis.


https://www.usga.org/content/usga/home-page/rules-hub/rules-modernization/major-changes/ball-accidentally-struck-more-than-once.html


----------



## tirolski

Had a 39 on the front side of Cortland CC. no birds or doubles. Beautiful conditioned course.
3 par 5’s in the first 5 holes then 3 par 3s next 4 holes.
Rains came at the turn and we went in to the 19th hole. Coulda been a contender.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Beautiful conditioned course.


It's been that way for a couple years now ---- the Super there is one working SOB

I enjoy playing there --- it's not long but you sure want to hit it straight


----------



## Warp daddy

Another 38 today : mostly pars but one damn double again .

We played in sprinkles , course about 17 miles UP RIVER needed the rain yesterday and today .Strangely at home sunny and mid 70's


----------



## Warp daddy

Got out early today to beat the oppressive dew points .We played the River side course longer of my two regular course. 

Shot a 40 .. It should have been an easy 38 but mental error (played into the wind the last two holes , a club short on the approach ). one over water to an elevated green settled for bogies .


----------



## Tjf1967

I bet rahm wishes he got the shot. My handicap keeps bubbling up. 13.5. 43/47 yesterday. Seems like this happens every year. I'll get it back down to 11 in another month or so. Still trying to get to the elusive single digit. I'm good at most things... Not great at any.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> I bet rahm wishes he got the shot.



I bet you're right

Still haven't touched my clubs
Tourney Saturday --- Yehaw!


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> I bet you're right
> 
> Still haven't touched my clubs
> Tourney Saturday --- Yehaw!


I bet you do good until you think you should be doing good then the wheels come out. If it's match okay bring lots of party favors for you opponents.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> I bet you do good until you think you should be doing good



Yep
That's how it always goes


----------



## Warp daddy

Stay Loose as a Swoose ! ? Don't have more than one thought in your mind when you address the ball. Tension either mental or muscle is your worst enemy on the course


----------



## sig

Tjf1967 said:


> Still trying to get to the elusive single digit.


That requires practice, which is boring. I like to hit about 15 balls, chip and putt for 10 minutes, then play. I’m certainly not into practicing for a couple hours. I believe that’s the only way to single digits


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> Stay Loose as a Swoose ! ? Don't have more than one thought in your mind when you address the ball. Tension either mental or muscle is your worst enemy on the course


If You think..... you stink.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> That requires practice, which is boring. I like to hit about 15 balls, chip and putt for 10 minutes, then play. I’m certainly not into practicing for a couple hours. I believe that’s the only way to single digits


We hit balls into a Kiddie pool in the backyard. Little pitch shots. Try and make ‘em. Take similar shots to the course. 
Hit 1 green last night in a 9 hole league & shot 39 with no birds.


----------



## MC2

We always talk about doing ski meetups on this forum, but we never do a golf meetup. It’d be fun to get like 4-8 people from the forum together. Maybe somewhere up around the northern border so warp doesn’t have to travel too far.


----------



## Warp daddy

Back on the River course again early today ,'nother deja vu 40 . Today's thrill a 63 footer from just off the apron for a bird. 

Was strictly trying to lag it , but dumb luck prevailed . It neutralized a previous damn double bogie when i clubbed up and overshot an elevated green into the woods and took a penalty . Nice day out there but Was 82 with lifting fog and windy at 8 am .


----------



## 2000yroldskier

If any nyskiblog folks show up in Whitefish this summer I'll treat them to a round at Whitefish Lake Golf Club.


----------



## sig

40-40 last night. could not get off tee, just scrambled my ass off. 4 bud lights did not help


----------



## Warp daddy

Went back Up River to my back up course , Even par 35 today , best round of the season . 
One Bird , one bogey , the rest pars . Now got that season average down to 39 and decimals after a cold and slow start in early April .


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Went back Up River to my back up course , Even par 35 today , best round of the season .
> One Bird , one bogey , the rest pars . Now got that season average down to 39 and decimals after a cold and slow start in early April .


Attaboy!


----------



## Warp daddy

Thanks T ski , but ya gotta remember at 78 im playing those OLD GUY tees ?? so a nine hole run is about 2750 -2900 yds 

You young bucks would be 50- 75 yds longer off the tee . My average drive these days runs about 210 except on downhill holes ?????then i look like i still got it with the silly stick.

My consolation is , i keep it straight and once inside 180 yds well that's where us old bastards can make it interesting ?


----------



## tirolski

Since I cracked the truck’s windshield I’ve been focusing on hitting ‘em straighter.
Haven’t had a double bogey in the last 45 holes if I can remember that far back.
Low 80s lately. Courses are finally drying out but the rough is thick.


----------



## tirolski

2000yroldskier said:


> If any nyskiblog folks show up in Whitefish this summer I'll treat them to a round at Whitefish Lake Golf Club.


Aunt lives on the Flathead Res. north of Missoula and her grandkids have a place on Flathead Lake now.
Might not be visiting this summer but hopefully sometime relatively soon.
Been out there to visit a few times. Big Sky country is big and beautiful.


----------



## 2000yroldskier

tirolski said:


> Aunt lives on the Flathead Res. north of Missoula and her grandkids have a place on Flathead Lake now.
> Might not be visiting this summer but hopefully sometime relatively soon.
> Been out there to visit a few times. Big Sky country is big and beautiful.


Whitefish has a 36 hole public layout , looking foward to play a round with you.


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot So so 39 this am . Normallym happy with that score , BUT left 2 birds on the table when i missed the opportunity within 12 feet on last two holes


----------



## Brownski

We’re considering going out this year. Junior and I went to the range on Saturday. It was pretty bad. I’m predicting a 160 or higher if we actually get around to playing a round.


----------



## sig

Played cronin's golf resort over the weekend. had great views of hickory hill. fond memories of that hill


----------



## tirolski

The kiddy pool in the backyard is back in business.
Just 10 20 yard chip shots into her.
Dogs and birds have a place to get a drink and we fill the watering can for the garden with it.
It’s a multi-use facility.


----------



## tirolski

Here’s some drone flyover views of the Tuskegee Institute for Golf and fun. (Tuscarora Golf Club).
It’s a great course to walk. Folks are nice too.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Here’s some drone flyover views of the Tuskegee Institute for Golf and fun. (Tuscarora Golf Club).
> It’s a great course to walk. Folks are nice too.


Beautiful course


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Here’s some drone flyover views of the Tuskegee Institute for Golf and fun. (Tuscarora Golf Club).
> It’s a great course to walk. Folks are nice too.


Nice club
I've played there a few times


----------



## Campgottagopee

sig said:


> Played cronin's golf resort over the weekend. had great views of hickory hill. fond memories of that hill
> View attachment 9559



I have MANY fond memories of Cronin's. Countless rounds here with my Grandfather.


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Beautiful course


They planted trees from Poland when it started as a course in 1923, allegedly. 
There are many different kinds of trees. Some huge ones. We use the leaf rule in the fall if ya can’t find the ball.
Walked behind the leaf suction machine and the fellow with a leaf blower on #4 and found a dozen in about 50yards last year when they were cleaning the leaves up.


----------



## Warp daddy

Back on the longer Riverside course today , shot even par 35 with 3 birds and a couple of pars .

But the really big change today picked up an additional 30-35 yds a drive . Most went between 240 - 260 . I CHANGED Balls today trying the new MAXFLI supersoft and straight ....BOOM !


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Back on the longer Riverside course today , shot even par 35 with 3 birds and a couple of pars .
> 
> But the really big change today picked up an additional 30-35 yds a drive . Most went between 240 - 260 . I CHANGED Balls today trying the new MAXFLI supersoft and straight ....BOOM !


Nice. 
The new guitar probably added a few yards to a good attitude too.


----------



## tirolski

Subbed in an 18 hole league and got beat by another old Tyrollean.
He skis too and told me a story about inventing the device allowing disabled folks to ski.
He read a book by Stein Eriksen while working on his masters degree from NYU in physical therapy and later got to meet him at Deer Valley.
Another friend made his first ace at 84 years young.
I won a Yuengling pint for his hole in 1.
Beautiful day.


----------



## Warp daddy

Nice , an ace at 84 that's awesome !!


----------



## tirolski

Shot 76 from the white tees with the boys and lost $1 with 1 birdie and a double.
Opponents both shot their age or lower and my partner also shot in the 80s.
Should be a fun finish in the US Open at Torrey Pines today.


----------



## tirolski

Jon Rahm wins the US Open on Father’s Day at Torrey Pines where he had proposed to his wife.
It was his first Father’s Day as a father.
Attaboy Jon Rahm. Way to play the game.








						Calm Jon Rahm tames Torrey Pines for U.S. Open win
					

SAN DIEGO – A first PGA TOUR win, an engagement, and now a U.S. Open victory for his first major. What more can Jon Rahm do at Torrey Pines?



					www.pgatour.com


----------



## Warp daddy

Rahm was on fire , felt sorry for Louie


----------



## tirolski

I don’t feel too sorry for Louie. He played well, Just pulled the tee ball too much on 16.
He completed a 2nd place finish slam of all 4 majors.
Has a farm next to his folks place in South Africa and owns a winery.
The only others to complete the runner up slam are Craig Wood (born in Lake Placid & lost em all in extra holes), Jack Nicklaus, Arnie, Tom Watson, Greg Norman, Phil and DJ.
It’s an elite group.


----------



## Warp daddy

Played terrible today in match today in a mini small group outing . Shot a ugh 44/43 /87 ( several doubles ) a few pars BUT the ONly saving grace was an Eagle on 18 , drive was a foot off the cup on a 254 yd par 4


----------



## tirolski

Played Yahnundasis in New Hartford yesterday for the first time.
Great course in great shape and the folks there were also fun.
Shot 48-48 which sucks.
Couldn’t read the twisty tilted greens and was clueless as for spots to hit it. Must’ve had 40 putts.
Shot 10 strokes better back home today.
Now if I can shoot another 10 strokes better tomorrow I could be a contender.


----------



## Warp daddy

Yahnundasis is in my original home town, great course...pristine !


----------



## tirolski

There was a tournament going on before we teed off.
Yahnundasis vs. Teugega. 
They brought us delicious tomato pie appetizers and I got invited for their steak dinner too.
Passed on the dinner but the ride back home through the countryside was also beautiful.


----------



## Warp daddy

Glad u got a chance to play it , Teugega on Lake Delta is also a really fine course in the area . If you haven't already , play Seven Oaks on the Colgate U campus for another treat.

Mmmm Utica Tomato Pie !! LOVE IT AS A HOMEBOY !!!
MY BIL always brings up several boxes when the extended family are all here for a week in the summer and Christmas as well as Thanksgiving .m


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Glad u got a chance to play it , Teugega on Lake Delta is also a really fine course in the area . If you haven't already , play Seven Oaks on the Colgate U campus for another treat.
> 
> Mmmm Utica Tomato Pie !! LOVE IT AS A HOMEBOY !!!
> MY BIL always brings up several boxes when the extended family are all here for a week in the summer and Christmas as well as Thanksgiving .m


Never played Tuegega but heard lots of good things about it. Classic Donald Ross.
Played @ 7 Oaks a few times, mostly Stag Days.
Our team won a bunch of Moleskin for coming in last once.
Last time played it there was a women’s cross country race in the fall that interrupted our play as they ran down the fairway. 
Beautiful sites to behold.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> Played @ 7 Oaks a few times, mostly Stag Days.


Played 7 oaks a few years ago. Nice course. I noticed the practice green was nothing like the real greens. wonder if this was on purpose for the home college team to grab an advantage.


----------



## tirolski

Might have to bring some baggies for divot sampling of the chunked shots.
Who knows...








						Nobel Laureate: Prize-Winning Medicinal Discovery Found on Golf Course
					

Some say their best thinking happens when on the golf course, and for Japanese Nobel laureate Satoshi Omura, that statement couldn't be more true.




					golf.com


----------



## Warp daddy

Now officially in a mid-season slump last 8days ?,had a fugly 42 this morning with two 3 putt holes. Gotta just keep swinging ? and chillax


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> Now officially in a mid-season slump last 8days ?,had a fugly 42 this morning with two 3 putt holes. Gotta just keep swinging ? and chillax


funny i can't even post yesterdays score. it was either the tail end of a four day bender or my summer slump has begun. stupid game


----------



## tirolski

Played golf in and out of the sprinkles last week. Courses are playing a bit different now due to being damp & with slower greens.
Won a dollar for least putts from a couple friends in our Sunday fewest putts match. One of em also gave me a new Samuel Adams golf hat. Told him I wanted one that said Syracuse Golf Team with Captain embroidered on the back as he was Captain of SU’s golf team. He said he gave it to me cause I liked cold beer. Someone made an ace so also got a free pint. So much winning yesterday even with the usual 83. 44-39.


----------



## Warp daddy

Couldn't get ON either course today . Can't play the rest of the week , company arriving tomorrow ( no golfers ) for a couple of days so im benched ?


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot a 39/42 / 81 was low gross.....Played long tees (. Its been a while ) ,in regular mens league today . I was asked to substitutefor a guy on vacation. Played with our regional newspapers Sports Editor ,and two former college hoopers . Fun day but missed too many 5 footers today ugh


----------



## tirolski

Pros miss 5 footers. Played against my brother in a Monday evening league. 2 man best ball.
Birdied the last hole for a 40 where par is 37. It’ll keep me coming back. 
Wish the showers would let up.
CNY is perfect in a drought.
Still nice as it’s typical temperate rain forest.


----------



## Warp daddy

Started out OK today , parred the first six , then went into the shitter with 2 doubles , then parred the 9th finished with a 40?


----------



## tirolski

Wonder if Carl Spackler has applied for a job at Royal St. Georges.
Here’s the Head Greens Keeper over there for the Open Championship.


----------



## Warp daddy

Fugly 40 today , started out fine with 3 pars and bird , then a string of bogies and the dreaded double. Lots of standing water today after the soakings of the past several days , ball was plugging


----------



## tirolski

Played a benefit scramble tournament yesterday in the all day rain.
Let it rain with Clapton and Collins.


----------



## Warp daddy

Decent round today 38 , a Bird ,5 pars one double . Finally started hitting my 3 plus wood off the deck decently . I may give up my 2 hybrid for awhile as the plus 3 was 20 yds longer ( 215 ) nice straight mid launch . Today in the steamy heat and a wet course from th erain you got little roll so i am hopeful when things dry out this 3 plus might be 225 or so off the deck .


----------



## tirolski

Nice going with the 3 wood.
Played the first place team in a nine hole Monday night league.
We were in 2nd place
Had to give one dude 8 shots. He made 2 birdies and several pars.
His partner was a substitute and also made 2 birdies.
Needless to say we got stomped.
Didn’t rain and also saw shadows the first time for quite awhile.
Got a good walk in so I’m counting it as a win.


----------



## Warp daddy

Sounds like they brought in some ringers ?Thanks ,that Cobra amp cell 3/4 wood is adjustable .

I was playing it at 13 degrees it's called a three plus settings go 13-16 with a few draw settings.I had experimented with several settings found the 13 Tobe the sweet spot I also choked up an inch on the grip and that was $$

,.bought it used for a song ?being a cheap beotch


----------



## tirolski

Got a new 3 wood too about a month ago.
Moved it too 14 due to being wet & gets me more carry.
It’s sweet. Mizuno.


----------



## Warp daddy

Oh man i sucked canal water on the course today ?.A very fugly 44 ,my putting is on vacation and that 3 wood today well I effed up two shots only got about 175 at best . Chalk it up to a humbling experience.?


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Oh man i sucked canal water on the course today ?.A very fugly 44 ,my putting is on vacation and that 3 wood today well I effed up two shots only got about 175 at best . Chalk it up to a humbling experience.?


Golf teaches humility. 
41-36 yesterday with about 2 dozen putts. Hit only 6 greens in regulation. No birdies.
Club champs is this weekend and playing in it with the usual suspects.
Got 4th last year in Super Senior and there’s some good players again this year. Should be a slugfest.
Hopefully it doesn’t rain. Not suppose too.


----------



## sig

i haven't posted here in sometime, for good reason. i suck. been working hard to regain my form. played well tuesday but rough was thick and wet. Have my favorite tournament of the year tomorrow. 28 buddies throw $40 bucks a guy in a hat and we gamble for it. 4 man shambles and skins. golf, smoke cigars, drink beer and gamble. can't wait


----------



## Warp daddy

sig said:


> i haven't posted here in sometime, for good reason. i suck. been working hard to regain my form. played well tuesday but rough was thick and wet. Have my favorite tournament of the year tomorrow. 28 buddies throw $40 bucks a guy in a hat and we gamble for it. 4 man shambles and skins. golf, smoke cigars, drink beer and gamble. can't wait


Good luck sig and dude don't worry about you play and participate here ,all are welcome and shit we All have some sucky days out there?️


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Golf teaches humility.
> 41-36 yesterday with about 2 dozen putts. Hit only 6 greens in regulation. No birdies.
> Club champs is this weekend and playing in it with the usual suspects.
> Got 4th last year in Super Senior and there’s some good players again this year. Should be a slugfest.
> Hopefully it doesn’t rain. Not suppose too.


Good luck Tski ,you're due baby ,just sayin'?


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Subbed in an 18 hole league and got beat by another old Tyrollean.
> He skis too and told me a story about inventing the device allowing disabled folks to ski.
> He read a book by Stein Eriksen while working on his masters degree from NYU in physical therapy and later got to meet him at Deer Valley.
> Another friend made his first ace at 84 years young.
> I won a Yuengling pint for his hole in 1.
> Beautiful day.


Played in the Super Senior Club Champ and shot 85 80. 5th best score the second day.
Need a lesson on course management as should’ve played safer shots instead of trying to make a hero shot. 
Total of 5 doubles and a triple all due to that fact. One birdie on the same par 4 hole a playing partner knocked his second in for a an eagle deuce. Didn’t even win the tee with a birdie.

After the tournament the above Tyrollean gave me to read his leather bound Physical Therapy Masters thesis from NYU regarding designing the device to allow handicapped folks to ski.
It’s good reading.
Stayed dry and had good fun.
I’ll count that as a win.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> Played in the Super Senior Club Champ and shot 85 80. 5th best score the second day.
> Need a lesson on course management as should’ve played safer shots instead of trying to make a hero shot.


used to play with a 5 handicap who would lay up to certain yardages. especially on par 5's. He would hit driver then 7- 5 iron then 9-sw. the irons on second shot took a lot of trouble out of play and was always coming into green from a good angle. he played for pars and if made a nice putt it was a birde. it was interesting to watch. i am always swinging away trying to get as close to the hole as possible


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> used to play with a 5 handicap who would lay up to certain yardages. especially on par 5's. He would hit driver then 7- 5 iron then 9-sw. the irons on second shot took a lot of trouble out of play and was always coming into green from a good angle. he played for pars and if made a nice putt it was a birde. it was interesting to watch. i am always swinging away trying to get as close to the hole as possible


Yup.
Tried to hit a low fade with a choked up 5 hybrid from the left rough around a big maple and under bigger one guarding the green.
Had hit the low fade but the pond ate it. It was low alright. Should’ve just laid up in front of the pond and then hit a wedge with no trees in the way. If it’s match play ya only loose 1 hole with stupidity. With medal play stupidity adds up fast.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

sig said:


> used to play with a 5 handicap who would lay up to certain yardages. especially on par 5's. He would hit driver then 7- 5 iron then 9-sw. the irons on second shot took a lot of trouble out of play and was always coming into green from a good angle. he played for pars and if made a nice putt it was a birde. it was interesting to watch. i am always swinging away trying to get as close to the hole as possible


In my experience it takes about 25 years to learn to play like your friend. For me the results were immediate.


----------



## tirolski

41-38 with 2 skulled, 2 chunked and 1 topped. Could have been a contender. Only 1 double.
A friend got a new $1K electric walking cart and on #16 I hear this thwack sound. 
A gentleman in our 3some with a riding cart hit the new electric push cart and bent the shit out of the plastic/rubber wheel.
The wheel was able to be pushed back to round after the round but has a cracked plastic piece and who knows what else...


----------



## Warp daddy

My BIL and i played in the rain yesterday . It started as we finished the second hole and continued thrtoghout the round 

He is a very good golfer with a great touch from the approach on in and was eating my lunch til the last 3 three holes and his putter was on fire while mine was MIA 

Well he got in trouble on th elast 3 holes . They are tight doglegs with multiple ponds , swamps ,woods and undulating greens . I got lucky and birdied the last hole to win 40/41 . 

It was an "experience " in the coldish continuous rain , chilled to the bone .


----------



## Warp daddy

sig said:


> used to play with a 5 handicap who would lay up to certain yardages. especially on par 5's. He would hit driver then 7- 5 iron then 9-sw. the irons on second shot took a lot of trouble out of play and was always coming into green from a good angle. he played for pars and if made a nice putt it was a birde. it was interesting to watch. i am always swinging away trying to get as close to the hole as possible


Course management is a necessity after a " certain " age ?Lose the " hero " shots play for pars, it takes a whike to figure this out our macho bullshit brain gets in the way ???


----------



## sig

Had it going Tuesday night. Rolled my top hand over slightly. This caused my irons to really jump. Shot 41 with 2 bad doubles. Crushed an 8 iron which went right over flag and off back of green. it is death back there.


----------



## Tjf1967

Do people keep official handicaps? Mine had bubbled up to a 14. It will start going down soon. Probably get to a 11.5 by the end of the year. Playing much better lately. Always match games and I've been raking it in the past couple of weeks. This is my time of year to increase the Nassau from 3 to 5. Beginning of the year I keep it low.
Played ACC Sunday. Started the back with 4 doubles. Finished with 2 birds 2 pars and a bogie. Feeling good over the ball. I suck from 55-100 yards out and play to avoid those shots.


----------



## sig

Tjf1967 said:


> Do people keep official handicaps?


I get into the GHIN each year. If you want to play in a member guest or tournament you need to be in GHIN. Plus i like to gamble and this prevents me from being called a sandbagger. try a 1/2 to 3/4 pitching wedge from a 100 yds in. more of a controlled shot


----------



## Tjf1967

sig said:


> I get into the GHIN each year. If you want to play in a member guest or tournament you need to be in GHIN. Plus i like to gamble and this prevents me from being called a sandbagger. try a 1/2 to 3/4 pitching wedge from a 100 yds in. more of a controlled shot


I just avoid it. What's your ghinn


----------



## sig

Tjf1967 said:


> I just avoid it. What's your ghinn


11.2 index at Orchard Creek.


----------



## Tjf1967

Last two rounds at oc 83/87. Good course. Little pricey


----------



## tirolski

GHIN 10.8 now.
Played a stag day today and didn’t get wet.
Food was great and course was in great shape.
Format was 3 low net scores on par 3s, 2 low net par 4s, 1 low net par 5s.
Parred all the par 3s and shot 79 (made some nice putts) and we were 6 shots out of the money and 8 shots from 2nd place.
Lipped out on an uphill 5 footer for birdie on #9 which ended up being one of 2 skins out. Skins were gross skins. The other skin was a deuce on a par 4.
Coulda been contenders.
Winners won by 9 over next closest team.
Won a dozen Titleists from raffle tickets. I’ll count the day as a win.


----------



## sig

Tjf1967 said:


> Last two rounds at oc 83/87. Good course. Little pricey


love the course. greens are some of the nicest around. $67 beans on sat morning is a bit of a bummer. but i'm worth it


----------



## tirolski

Played in a 4 person scramble today as defending champs.
Shot -11. Tied for 3rd 1 shot back. Got 4th matching cards. They paid 3 places.
2nd place team made an albatros 2 on a par 5.
Won a Coleman tent as a prize for closest to the hole (4ft 5 inch) on the 2nd shot on a par 4.
Before we knew what the prize was a teammate said we should split the prize if it held up.
I ain’t cutting it in quarters.
They can borrow the tent whenever they want.

The tournament was at The Pompey Club not far from Tog.
Skiing friends who played today said they heard the same thing regarding the sale of Tog.
Hopefully the lifts spin again.


----------



## Warp daddy

Finally a nice round 36 , one over par with 8 pars. Have been in a putting slump for 2 weeks so lightened up and lagged .Very busy out there on all local courses in th eculmination of Seaway Festival week here and ther are beaucoup peeps in town for class and family reunions . Our family posse left this am house seems QUIET


----------



## tirolski

Played with some the usual suspects Saturday. My partner won the super senior club championship last weekend and we won enough to cover refreshments and a good tip. 
Actually hit shots pretty well for a 79 with a Double Sukahara on #16 to seal the W. (2 birdies on same hole).
The new hybrids (3 and 5) are sweet.


----------



## Warp daddy

Hybrids are go to for many now , i have 2,3,4 and 5 in the bag . The 2 is my second shot , the 5 is DEADLY , 4 i use spareingly to keep low run up shots off the back instep IF I AM OBSTRUCTED by a tree ....the 3 is coming out of the bag i seldom if ever use it the 2 which is 16 degrees seems more accurate .


----------



## Warp daddy

Just back strange 9 this am slightly pulled a calf muscle shot a 37 with 2 birds ,4 pars and a dreaded double after i pulled the muscle ( for no apparent reason other than cold wind ) . I went bird ,par , par, bird after the muscle pull WTF ???

Thrill of the day : a bird on that blind dogleg RIGHT , over the swamp wpond and some blocking trees . Hit a decent drive but couldnt see the hole or pin because trees at near end of swamp pond blocking view so took the cart to see pin placement .. used my 9 i choked up on it quite a bit came right down on the ball and stuck the green 2 ft from the pin about a 70 yd shot on the fly


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Just back strange 9 this am slightly pulled a calf muscle shot a 37 with 2 birds ,4 pars and a dreaded double after i pulled the muscle ( for no apparent reason other than cold wind ) . I went bird ,par , par, bird after the muscle pull WTF ???
> 
> Thrill of the day : a bird on that blind dogleg RIGHT , over the swamp wpond and some blocking trees . Hit a decent drive but couldnt see the hole or pin because trees at near end of swamp pond blocking view so took the cart to see pin placement .. used my 9 i choked up on it quite a bit came right down on the ball and stuck the green 2 ft from the pin about a 70 yd shot on the fly


Nice going except for your calf.
Carl Spackler explains the importance of leg weight transfer here.




Heal well Warp.


----------



## Warp daddy

Tski GOOD FIND , luv that flick !!! I m fine just a minor PIA now , ICY HOT baby It smellsss soooo damn good ???


----------



## Warp daddy

Played the Longer Riverside course today. Shot a 40 , meh was going fine till i buried an approach in the thick. Stuff on the hillside protecting an elevated and undulating green. That fairway is a double fault line hahaha so you seldom get a lie on even ground . So Took the penalty , ended up with a double bogey . Other than that played ok


----------



## tirolski

Most exciting thing today was the Enterprise box tuck sheering off a telephone pole left on side of #12.
Corossed over a lane and went off the east side of road a hundred yrs before the stop sign. Don’t think anybody was hurt. They said power went out for a minute. Was a bout a hundred yds from where the pole got hit. Made a helluva boom and ya could see the wires pouncing. 
Made a bogey.
About 5 years ago a car ended up on the green on #11 after it rained. Took out some arborvitae. The roads aren’t busy but folks need to pay attention and slow down.


----------



## tirolski

1st round of Senior Member Guest (1 best ball of 2) was today. Shot 75, my partner made 4 birdies (he’s amazing). Helped him on 1 hole by making a par when he bogeyed. We’re 3 shots back in the first flight. Leaders of the tournament shot 67 in the championship flight. Great weather, course, food and folks. Final round is tomorrow & should be fun.


----------



## Warp daddy

40/ 37 / 77 today was actually pleased with the frontside 40 
It is the more difficult and longer side . On that side i am usually happy with a 41/42 

Good luck Tski , have fun


----------



## tirolski

Shot the same number 75 as the 1st day and helped my partner more.
Only birdie was on our last hole. Some friends of mine won our flight with a final round 69.
We needed to shoot 66 just to tie for 1st in our flight as we were 3 shots back starting out.

No skins out so they paid all birdies on the #1 handicap hole (par5 4th).
My partner lipped out on a fast downhill 8-foot breaker for bird on it and it was our first hole we played. 

Twas a fun, well organized tournament once again.


----------



## Warp daddy

Good effort Tski , downhiller breakers are killer .

Ugh pulled a damn calf muscle last week probabaly from daily over stretching an old groin injury from skiing and kept playing all week and then walking around various Riverfront parks . 

Well now im screwed for awhile while this thing heals i shoulda used RICE and not played ........stupid

.Getting old suks sometimes the spirit is willing but the damn old bod rebels


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Good effort Tski , downhiller breakers are killer .
> 
> Ugh pulled a damn calf muscle last week probabaly from daily over stretching an old groin injury from skiing and kept playing all week and then walking around various Riverfront parks .
> 
> Well now im screwed for awhile while this thing heals i shoulda used RICE and not played ........stupid
> 
> .Getting old suks sometimes the spirit is willing but the damn old bod rebels


Gotta keep things moving.
Tore a calf muscle playing indoor hoops with a bunch of MD’s once about 15 years ago.
Never warmed up as I got there late and went in the game cold (it was winter too).
Tried to make a play on defense after someone stole a pass. Felt something pop in the calf.
That calf is still a tad smaller than the other but there’s no pain.
Doing physical therapy stuff at the local Y afterwards helped get it back to almost normal.
Maybe ya can practice chippin & puttin as it heals. Swimmin too. It’s gonna get hot this week.


----------



## tirolski

Good story and video bout Mancil Davis.
King of Aces.








						Did this Texas pro really make 51 holes-in-one? We put his astounding claim to the test
					

For decades, Mancil Davis has been known as the King of Aces, a nickname stemming from his unthinkable feat: 51 career holes-in-one.




					golf.com


----------



## tirolski

Did not play well today.
Hit a 6 hybrid into the tree guarding the green, could’ve went thru bit ricocheted 70 yards back and 40 yards right under a pine.
Hit alot of trees and missed some very makable putts, 89 blues. Hot and humid.
Monday league we won after being 2 down with 3 to play. on the back. Birdie on 16 helped. Shot 3 over that evening, putter worked.


----------



## tirolski

Exercise hard for 4 seconds several times and yer healthier.

Golf got that down. 
Swing speeds are a little faster than 4 seconds so YMMV.

https://lightlynews.com/2021/08/11/health/exercise-vigorously-for-four-seconds-repeat-your-muscles-may-thank-you/


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Did not play well today.
> Hit a 6 hybrid into the tree guarding the green, could’ve went thru bit ricocheted 70 yards back and 40 yards right under a pine.
> Hit alot of trees and missed some very makable putts, 89 blues. Hot and humid.
> Monday league we won after being 2 down with 3 to play. on the back. Birdie on 16 helped. Shot 3 over that evening, putter worked.


 Yep the golf gods sometimes " LOVE to put shit in yer way to fuck with yer ball " ?? according to Robin Williams famous routine on golf . Hey in this heat 90 with dew points in the high 70's it is amazing you could play let alone shoot as well as you did .

Glad the putter is working for ya


----------



## sig

Not a fan of golfing in this heat but it sure allows me to swing freely. Good old back is nice and lose in this heat. Played a 2 man best ball on Tuesday night. We had to make a great up and down on 9 to avoid blowing a two hole lead. Sphincter's where tightening down the stretch.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> Sphincter's where tightening down the stretch.


Show’s ya care.

Subbed it the 18 hole morning league.
Took 7 holes out of 18. Shot 84 vs an 81.
Greens are slower due to the heat be letting em grow.
Had to play the backside without glasses as they fogged up due to steam.
Shot 40 on the back. Might try without glasses tomorrow with the old farts.


----------



## tirolski

Played with my friends, 2 94 year olds.


tirolski said:


> Had to play the backside without glasses as they fogged up due to steam.
> Shot 40 on the back. Might try without glasses tomorrow with the old farts.


Played in a 3-some with my friends today, 2 94 years young golfers.
Both shot in the 80s but my 44-38 gave me medalist for our 3-some.
No glasses, and made a point to not move my head on putts helped on the back side.
They cut the ruff down but the sand traps were deadly to my score on the front side.


----------



## tirolski

39-44 white tees lost 3$. Soft course, 3 doubles 1 on front, 2 on back after good drives in middle of fairway.
Great weather for golf once again. The other 3 shot 75 and 2 77’s.


----------



## tirolski

77 from the white’s and won a buck for least putts.
Didn’t collect as he brought 2 peppers, 2 tomatoes and a cuke from his garden for me.
The only birdies our group made were 2 chip-ins from well off the green.
Sometimes golf throws ya a bone.


----------



## Warp daddy

Havent played in 10 days nursing a bad calf pull, so went out this am shot a one over 36: 1 bird , 6 pars , 2 bogies . Im thinkin' maybe a hiatus is good for your game ?


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Im thinkin' maybe a hiatus is good for your game ?


Nice.
Makes every shot special.

Played a scramble for a good cause today at the Tuskegee Institute for golf.
Only had 18 putts on the green. (They made us keep track but there twasn’t a prize).
Shot 60, tied for 4th -11. Coulda been contenders as they paid 3 places. (-12 was second place).
Fun day with some great folks.


----------



## tirolski

Played 9 with a couple other walkers as no carts allowed due to the 2 day deluge.
The disappearing creek on the course couldn’t handle it. Might be no carts tomorrow too.
Won 4$ by parring the 4 of the last 5 holes after 4 bogeys. Only played 9 as we were all soaked from sweat.
Beer afterwards was tasty.
Ya could whitewater kayak 9-mile creek today if ya had a helmet, some pads and lacked sense.


----------



## Warp daddy

Was going to play , but the Queen was in need of a grocery run substitute since she is hobbling about from a minor surgery on her foot requiring 3 stiches ..


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> 77 from the white’s and won a buck for least putts.
> Didn’t collect as he brought 2 peppers, 2 tomatoes and a cuke from his garden for me.
> The only birdies our group made were 2 chip-ins from well off the green.
> Sometimes golf throws ya a bone.


A world Speed Golf record was set by the golf coach at Hamilton College, Lauren Cupp.








Lauren Cupp ’07 Sets Women’s World Speedgolf Record


Hamilton College head men's and women's golf coach Lauren Cupp '07 recently set the world record for women's Speedgolf at a Speedgolf USA Tour Series tournament.




www.hamilton.edu





The 94 year old friends son, who I got the above veggies from, came in 2nd in the senior division in the same 2 day Speed Golf tournament recently held at Teugega and Rome country clubs.


----------



## tirolski

40-41 no birds.
Putts came down to the last hole.
1 putted from the fringe on 18 to save losing a buck.
Thank you Jesus.
Played the wettest and short 3 holes (10-12) 5 over.
Other than that no problems.


----------



## Warp daddy

Just back from course first day not in the oppresive dew point range , it was hi 60's dew point wbut after 9 days of hi 70's it was comfortable .......shot a 38 , 6 pars , no birds had opportunities BUT putter was not as sharp today.


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Just back from course first day not in the oppresive dew point range , it was hi 60's dew point wbut after 9 days of hi 70's it was comfortable .......shot a 38 , 6 pars , no birds had opportunities BUT putter was not as sharp today.


Took glasses off after the shitty start on the backside yesterday due to fog coming out of me.
Should’ve parred in but missed an easy uphill 5 footer on 17.
Maybe I can put stuff on my glasses folks use on their ski goggles to prevent fog.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Took glasses off after the shitty start on the backside yesterday due to fog coming out of me.
> Should’ve parred in but missed an easy uphill 5 footer on 17.
> Maybe I can put stuff on my glasses folks use on their ski goggles to prevent fog.


Before u do that , simply try washing them with soap and water , optometrist told me that is best way to really clean n clear lens .....hey if it doesnt work try Cat Crap stuff for goggs


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Before u do that , simply try washing them with soap and water , optometrist told me that is best way to really clean n clear lens .....hey if it doesnt work try Cat Crap  stuff for goggs


Thanks
Been cleaning em with packaged wipes each time out.
When it’s hot and humid is the only time the fog rolls in.


----------



## tirolski

Played in 9 hole league again tonight and I sucked.
First ball into the cattails on a short par 4.
Partner skipped his over the pond. 
He had just won his club championship Sunday and used the excuse he was drained from festivities post play.
3 putted the next long par 3 hole I was gettin a stroke on and lost that one too.
We were playing against friends with the nephew pounding the ball and was putting for birdies on 7 holes almost driving em all except the 3 par 5’s. Sometimes just with a 3 wood.
Played better again after the glasses came off so they might not see the light of day on golf courses in a bit.
Got beat 6 - 4 or something close to that. 
Could’ve, would’ve, should’ve.


----------



## Tjf1967

tirolski said:


> Played in 9 hole league again tonight and I sucked.
> First ball into the cattails on a short par 4.
> Partner skipped his over the pond.
> He had just won his club championship Sunday and used the excuse he was drained from festivities post play.
> 3 putted the next long par 3 hole I was gettin a stroke on and lost that one too.
> We were playing against friends with the nephew pounding the ball and was putting for birdies on 7 holes almost driving em all except the 3 par 5’s. Sometimes just with a 3 wood.
> Played better again after the glasses came off so they might not see the light of day on golf courses in a bit.
> Got beat 6 - 4 or something close to that.
> Could’ve, would’ve, should’ve.


Where you playing down there? I hang out in Tully abd always looking for a game. I'm not that good but I keep an accurate handicap. I don't mind contributing to the local economy


----------



## tirolski

9 hole league is at Happy Hills in Camillus where my brother and some friends play.
Mainly play at Tuscarora with a good bunch of retirees. M&F.
Vesper Hills is nice near ya but have yet to play it this year. There’s a lot of good courses around. 
Hardest part is finding good weather.
It isn’t hard to grow fescue in CNY, mowing it enough is more of a problem.


----------



## sig

played well yesterday. been tinkering with my grip for a few weeks and it is starting to show results. greens were slow. to much moisture in them. had 4 triples, two were just brain cramps but the other two were preventable. i should of backed off ball and realigned. the old step away. i need to employee that when things don't feel right. i can get in a grove and then my pea brain gets in the way.


----------



## Warp daddy

Yep overthinking. (analysis/paralysis) is Not your friend in THIS and frankly many sports.I try to laff shit off on the course. 

The course Giveth but The course also Taketh Away ?


----------



## tirolski

44-41. Cold beer was helpful on the back as it got steamy once again.
The old guys won again too. 
A 94 year old 1st, another 94 and a 93 boys tied for 2nd with a couple other folks. 
Was 2 quata points out of a 55 pay day.
Practice green was like like lighting. Left everything short on the frontside till started hitting em harder on the back.
Beer acts like a cortex remover in golf.


----------



## Warp daddy

You're tougher than me Tski , i do not play in this oppressive dew point shit . I had a heart attack 12yrs ago at 66 on the 9th hole in oppressive dew points . Thought i pulled a muscle when i teed off , but got progressively weaker as i walked up to the green .Got in the car halfway home on a back road and had to pull over and fortunately 911 GPS'ed my location and got me to the ER where theye stabilized me for a ride to Syracuse 

I was in shape , in the gym 3 days a week , biked , walked daily for 4 miles ........DIDN'T matter , my docs were AMAZED figured i was th elast guy who would be needing bypass surgery 


So i was lucky , a 135 mile ambulance ride to St Joes and then triple bypass ...........since then i wait for decent weather also had a family friend die in his early 50's after a round of 18 in horrible humidity . There is a tourney now in his honor 

I Love golf but, 

Take care , hydrate like hell, take a break , dont press it man please !!


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> You're tougher than me Tski , i do not play in this oppressive dew point shit . I had a heart attack 12yrs ago at 66 on the 9th hole in oppressive dew points . Thought i pulled a muscle when i teed off , but got progressively weaker as i walked up to the green .Got in the car halfway home on a back road and had to pull over and fortunately 911 GPS'ed my location and got me to the ER where theye stabilized me for a ride to Syracuse
> 
> I was in shape , in the gym 3 days a week , biked , walked daily for 4 miles ........DIDN'T matter , my docs were AMAZED figured i was th elast guy who would be needing bypass surgery
> 
> 
> So i was lucky , a 135 mile ambulance ride to St Joes and then triple bypass ...........since then i wait for decent weather also had a family friend die in his early 50's after a round of 18 in horrible humidity . There is a tourney now in his honor
> 
> I Love golf but,
> 
> Take care , hydrate like hell, take a break , dont press it man please !!


Thanks for the concern, Warp.
Teed off around 10 so it wasn’t really hot till the end. Some clouds around too.
Glad yer back in hacktion.
Neighbors uncle died on a tee box at TPC in Arizona decades ago.
The Cuse has some great heart surgeons, sister was a nurse at St. Joe’s for 40 years and did cardiac care for a bit. 
I’m pretty sure playing golf has helped keep some of the friends I play with alive. 
My sweat glands got a good work out in Oxford years ago running in the heat down there. Used to do 10K's.
Drank a lot of water yesterday and downed some potato chips afterwards. Better tasting than salt pills.


----------



## gorgonzola

tirolski said:


> Beer acts like a cortex remover


truth


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Thanks for the concern, Warp.
> Teed off around 10 so it wasn’t really hot till the end. Some clouds around too.
> Glad yer back in hacktion.
> Neighbors uncle died on a tee box at TPC in Arizona decades ago.
> The Cuse has some great heart surgeons, sister was a nurse at St. Joe’s for 40 years and did cardiac care for a bit.
> I’m pretty sure playing golf has helped keep some of the friends I play with alive.
> My sweat glands got a good work out in Oxford years ago running in the heat down there. Used to do 10K's.
> Drank a lot of water yesterday and downed some potato chips afterwards. Better tasting than salt pills.


Playing early is wise ,i always tee off by 9:30 to beat the heat .

You are right about cardiac care in SYR , Dr Randall Green " Randy " did me he was the absolute best rated Cardiac surgeon in CNY at the time rated 5 th in NYS . I see state ratings by specialty as a hospital board member so i was very lucky to get Randy . He is now at UPSTATE but still in his group practice with other fine docs


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> You're tougher than me Tski , i do not play in this oppressive dew point shit .


My friend's son is 68 and he came in 2nd in the senior division in the speed golf tournament where the lady set the world record.
It was 86 and humid that day with tee off around 5pm. Ran Teugega.
I ain’t that crazy, yet.


----------



## MC2

tirolski said:


> My friend's son is 68 and he came in 2nd in the senior division in the speed golf tournament where the lady set the world record.
> It was 86 and humid that day with tee off around 5pm. Ran Teugega.
> I ain’t that crazy, yet.


Your friend’s *son* is 68?

Wow, I knew there were some old guys on this forum but yeesh.


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> Your friend’s *son* is 68?
> 
> Wow, I knew there were some old guys on this forum but yeesh.


Yup. My friend won 1st place yesterday @ 94 years young out 11 folks. (It’s handicapped and he’s hitting the ball and putting well lately)
He was captain of the Cuse golf team when they still had team.
Not ta brag, I'm younger than his son.


----------



## tirolski

Played in a scramble with my brother and a couple of long ball hitting friends.
Food fun golf prizes.
-11 and won by 4 shots.
Brother made a long putt (~30 footer) for eagle (his first ever). I rolled it in too afterwards just to try.
Teammate won a closest to the hole but we missed the short birdie putt.
Won 3 of the 6 skins out.
The other 3 skins were won by friends playing behind us. All ladies. They made an eagle too as they drove the dang green and made the putt on a par four. We were walking off the green when the ball rolled up. Getting hit into by women was a first.
Rode in a cart cause of the weather.
Fun day with a lot of laughs.


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> 40-41 no birds.
> Putts came down to the last hole.
> 1 putted from the fringe on 18 to save losing a buck.
> Thank you Jesus.
> Played the wettest and short 3 holes (10-12) 5 over.
> Other than that no problems.


Another Sunday 40-41 with putts coming down to the last hole.
Almost chipped it in but tapped in the 6 incher for par to tie for fewest putts.
If the lowest number of putts is tied the the loser doesn’t loose a buck. Scores are irrelevant.
Made a long birdie on the 3rd hole from the fringe after a turd drive but nice long 2nd shot.
3 dang doubles or would’ve had a nicer round.
Just a couple sprinkles that kept it from getting too hot.
Been playing the same yellow AVX ball for quite a few rounds.
It’ll get to try to go in the hole again.


----------



## XTski

Some great golf on NBC, the BMW Championship


----------



## tirolski

Yup. They’ve been going at it.
6th playoff hole now after a dog fight down the stretch.
And just like that it’s over.
Hole eeeeeee shit.


----------



## Warp daddy

Just back shot a 36, 2 Birds ,4 pars just missed an Eagle on last hole . Putter was werkin' have been using a drop left hand grip now past several weeks . It has really helped . It was my go to inside 8 ft before but now i am using it exclusively. bfore i was missing left on long lags and leaving too much distance


----------



## Warp daddy

ICE PADDY Is da man , what an ending to that BMW


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Just back shot a 36, 2 Birds ,4 pars just missed an Eagle on last hole . Putter was werkin' have been using a drop left hand grip now past several weeks . It has really helped . It was my go to inside 8 ft before but now i am using it exclusively. bfore i was missing left on long lags and leaving too much distance


Attaboy. Glad yer back to hackin, but 36 isn’t hackin. ?


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Attaboy. Glad yer back to hackin, but 36 isn’t hackin. ?


Thanks Tski, ya gotta remember i AM playing those OLD GUYS TEE's now tho ?

BTW you ain't no hack yerself, lad . ? Know what i'm sayin'


----------



## Brownski

This thread needs ALOT more pics


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> This thread needs ALOT more pics


Yup.
But ya might have ta wait for the movie.
Golf stories have been told for years without pics.
it allows for more embellishment as well as good BS.


----------



## Warp daddy

Real golfers golf , we don't take pics , ? .

Last thing i'm interested in when i m playing .ya want pics call Happy Gilmore hahahahahha


----------



## tirolski

Brother-in-law subbed in league tonight for my usual partner.
We shot 1 over with 2 birds.
Skulled an 8 iron 3rd shot that somehow rolled onto the green and made an uphill 14 footer for birdie.
Next hole topped 3 shots in a row and made double.
BIL made bogey to tie and hit the stick with his 2nd shot on the next hole for a gimme 2 footer bird.
Skeeters came out which was a first.
Nice night to walk the hills and play.
We probably won with us both shooting 40.


----------



## Warp daddy

Nice bird off the skulled 8 ????Way to go !, Gotta luv stick assisted birds .


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Nice bird off the skulled 8 ????Way to go !, Gotta luv stick assisted birds .


My A game relies on a lot of luck. For that matter so does my B&C game.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> This thread needs ALOT more pics


The yerapeon tour just played their Omega Masters tournament in the Swiss Alps.
Ya can find nice pics of the course here.




__





Crans-sur-Sierre Golf Club - Golf Club Crans-sur-Sierre


Surely one of the most beautiful golf course in the world... Imagine a plateau at 1500 meters high overlooking the Rhone valley. Facing you the...




www.golfcrans.ch


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> My A game relies on a lot of luck. For that matter so does my B&C game.


I HEAR ya Bro , mine too , 99 per cent luck , 1per cent skill??


----------



## sig

had to play the same nine twice last night due to leagues making up rain cancelations. shot 38-37. only made one putt outside of 10 feet. just went tee to green and 2 putted. by far my best ball striking of the year. won $53 beans with 2 CTP and 2 skins


----------



## Warp daddy

sig said:


> had to play the same nine twice last night due to leagues making up rain cancelations. shot 38-37. only made one putt outside of 10 feet. just went tee to green and 2 putted. by far my best ball striking of the year. won $53 beans with 2 CTP and 2 skins


Nice round Siggy ?


sig said:


> had to play the same nine twice last night due to leagues making up rain cancelations. shot 38-37. only made one putt outside of 10 feet. just went tee to green and 2 putted. by far my best ball striking of the year. won $53 beans with 2 CTP and 2 skins


Nice round Siggy way to go ⚡?


----------



## Warp daddy

Played my longer and more challenging River Course today ,it's really busy course and hard to get on sometimes.

Shot a 39 which anything under a 40 on THIS one makes me ???,played with a couple old jock buddies so it was a laff riot.


----------



## tirolski

3some team won $15 each
3 birdies from the gramps tees 76 or 77.
Skeeters were out which is rare there.
Made double on EZ hole by OB drive.
Nice putted and chipped good.
Fun day with the usual suspects..


----------



## tirolski

Subbed in the 18 hole Thursday league. 
Shot 80 1-bird, no doubles, blue tees, summer rules.
Putted well except for a brainfart 3-putt by forgetting it was uphill leaving the first putt woefully short.
Nice day to play golf.


----------



## MC2

sig said:


> . shot 38-37. only made one putt outside of 10 feet. just went tee to green and 2 putted.


Nice shooting.

Rounds like that make me wonder why I can’t just do that every time. It seems so simple when you think about it: middle of the fairway, middle of the green, 2 putts, move on.

It just never really is that simple.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

MC2 said:


> It seems so simple when you think about it: middle of the fairway, middle of the green, 2 putts, move on. It just never really is that simple.


Darn tootin'


----------



## Warp daddy

Cold day on the River course today , temps in the 50's , no shorts , shot a 39/36 for 18 . Putter was on target again


----------



## tirolski

2 day Labor Day Classic was fun.
Shot 80-76 2-man bestball off the blue tees.
There were 4 80s shot first day and we got put in lower flight, came in 4th out of 10 teams and were teeing off today 2 shots back.
If were in the higher flight we would’ve won 1st place in the flight the other 80s were put in.

It sprinkled a couple times but didn’t get wet or need a jacket.
Missed putts on the high side as they don’t break as much if the greens are stickier due to moisture. (Hydrogen bonding).

Heard the shouts from a hole-in-one on an adjacent hole. Golfer who made the ace later shank bonked a car in the parking lot but it came back into play. Not many folks make an ace and whack a car in the same round.

Could’ve been a contender.


----------



## sig

well apparently my preaching on hitting fairways and greens was short lived. shot an 87 Saturday morning with very few fairways hit(lost $15). Still managed to 2 putt the entire round which was mostly for bogey. Love the game of golf and all the aggravation it brings. back at it this afternoon


----------



## Warp daddy

Had a 38 this am on the River course , 1 bird 4 pars . Beautiful sunny and cool morning


----------



## Warp daddy

Had a 37 this am at Langbrook , Thrill of the day a hole in with my 56 degree ultra thin blade Knife wedge for a bird from 30 yds out . I carry 2 different SW's the knife for very tight lies and the regular size blade for traps .


----------



## Warp daddy

This am played The River course shot a 39 ,1 birdie,5 pars and TWO ugly doubles ?.


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> This am played The River course shot a 39 ,1 birdie,5 pars and TWO ugly doubles ?.


Got ya beat yesterday on the ugly doubles with 4 yesterday.
81 once again, no birdies but lipped out some.
Won 4$.
Coulda been a contender.
Course was bouncy for a change.


----------



## sig

39-44 at orchard creek today. Drove the ball well missed some short birdie putts. Had a triple from middle of fairway on 16 th Hole 16 is a demanding par 5. No room for error


----------



## tirolski

Yesterday mad back to back birdies on 14 and 15.
First back to back birds in since I can’t remember.
Then the rains came hard and we quit after 15 holes.
Coulda been a contender but the hard stuff came down.

No doubles today subbing in the 18 hole Thursday league. 84.
Only green hit in regulation was the last one.
Course played long due to the rain the day before.
Knocked one in from 50 yards out for bogey after plugging the 2nd shot into the edge of the pond and then chunking the next one. Should’ve been for a birdie.


----------



## Warp daddy

Was in LG for 3 days , first day had annual ck up on hip replacement in Saratoga .....went very well after 5 years time. Doc was very pleased , he is a great guy skis Gore regularly and is familiar with THIS forum 

Then Ugh got shut out wednesday in Queensbury , damn day long torrential rains . Tried to play very early but sr womens leagues had both courses tied up so got skunked dammit.

We came home yesterday in a damn beautiful day but the ride was spectacular. The color change IMHO from Long Lake north about 35 - 40 per cent . This time for a change of pace we did 28 N , started seeing some brilliant reds tge farther nort we drove .. Id estimate by first week in October the change will be in 60 per cent range if this pattern continues


----------



## Warp daddy

Just back from a crazy round this am . I did NOT play well?. It started out ok with 2 pars then 5 straight bogeys as My Putting "sucked canal water". 

So I finished with par and a Bird to literally SAVE a 39. The round was like a ?Sandwich ???


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> So I finished with par and a Bird to literally SAVE a 39. The round was like a ?Sandwich ???


dude a shit sandwich is 4 lost balls on your way to a 48. most golfers would give there right arm to shoot 39. you scrambled without your A game.


----------



## sig

sig said:


> dude a shit sandwich is 4 lost balls on your way to a 48. most golfers would give there right arm to shoot 39. you grinded without your A game.


----------



## Warp daddy

sig : yeah i get your comment

I play ALOT and practice every day so i expect to play well , and when i dont , i laugh it off but know i screwed up and today the number was ok but the consistency sucked


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> sig : yeah i get your comment
> 
> I play ALOT and practice every day so i expect to play well , and when i dont , i laugh it off but know i screwed up and today the number was ok but the consistency sucked


i have trouble with the practice part. it is boring.


----------



## Warp daddy

Yeah I know but as a former college basketball coach I know practice makes perfect ,but then again I MAY be anal retentive ????


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Just back from a crazy round this am .
> 
> So I finished with par and a Bird to literally SAVE a 39.


Attaboy ? 
Birdie finishes always keep ya coming back.
Sometimes golf throws ya a bone.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> i have trouble with the practice part. it is boring.


Only thing practiced is putting and hitting shots into the kiddy pool at home.
The only time spent on the range is to get warmed up.
Usually do that by swinging a couple clubs.
Rather just go play golf and walk around.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> Only thing practiced is putting and hitting shots into the kiddy pool at home.
> The only time spent on the range is to get warmed up.
> Usually do that by swinging a couple clubs.
> Rather just go play golf and walk around.


I’m a 12 right now. Would love to get to a single digit. If I retire on a golf course I can see more practice in my future.


----------



## Warp daddy

Another 39 on The Riverside course this afternoon Beautiful crisp fall day ,nothing fancy today just 5 pars and the rest bogeys,but drove well today,but a couple of 3 putts didn't help


----------



## tirolski

Shot 80 Friday won 15$.
Played like shit Saturday lost it all back.
2-some we played against shot -4 with 5 birds total bestball on Saturday.
Played better Sunday,
Still getting mud on the ball.
Ryder Cup this week should be interesting as usual.


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot yet another 39 this am at the shorter inland course I play .Was a pretty stiff breeze today, so had to adjust .6 pars ,but one double when I tried to cut the corner over the trees ,the pond and woods on a dogleg right .I have regularly made this shot all season but NOT today " kerplunk " couldn't see it BUT heard it ?


----------



## Warp daddy

Ran into foul weather on The Riverside course this am .Poured rain for the last 5 holes .

Glad I had a rainsuit in the bag and was in a cart . 

Shot a 40 ,which in these conditions was ok .Chipped two very very close ,other than that nothing special.


----------



## tirolski

Ryder Cup in Wisconsin is interesting.
Who’s gonna win?
Usually some drama appears.
Today is windy and folks are hitting good shots.
It’ll most likely come down to who makes the most big putts.


----------



## tirolski

Played today for the 1st time since Sunday.
55F teeing off with 20mph wind.
Been shortenin my driver stance and after a few pulls put it in the fairway after figurin the “new” ball flight out.
44-40, never made a putt over 4 foot & greens weren’t fast. 
Fun day to play.


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> Some dude in the NCAA men’s tourney just accidentally double hit a chip & they penalized him for it.... I thought that was legal now.


Ya can do it but not intentionally.
I’m not that good but do it once a year to stay in practice.


----------



## tirolski

39 43 = 82 blues tees. Made a 6 inch bird.
Finished double, triple then bogey.
All from the middle of the fairway.
4 3putts after not 3 putting for 2 rounds.
A lot of 1 putts, greens were fastest they’ve been in a month.
Coulda been a contender.
Lost 3$.
Fun day with great weather and good folks.


----------



## Warp daddy

I Sucked today ,shot a 43 on the Riverside course,pretty windy but no excuses,just did NOT play well.


----------



## tirolski

Won $1 for the least putts by making a downhill slider right for par on the last hole.
Made a another double bogey 7 again on the 16th hole after being 70 yards out in 2 on the par 5..
It was dead into a 20+mph wind so used a club to hit a 90yard shot. Wind died and I flushed it into the thick stuff onto the bank long. Should’ve waited for wind to pick back up or used 1 less club. Had 10 footer for par that went 3 foot past, then did a toilet flusher U-ey lip out. Only 3 putt for the round.
39 41 from the whites no birds.
Greens were fast again.
Somebody in a kilt was playing bagpipes outside by the clubhouse and the Ryder Cup was on when we finished.
Another fun day to play golf with the usual suspects.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Ryder Cup


Good old fashion ass whoopin!!! USA FTW








Inside Team USA's raucous Ryder Cup celebration


The Ryder Cup's result was decided early in the day. That meant there was plenty of time for Team USA to enjoy the moment.




golf.com


----------



## sig

Just spent the weekend playing Atunyote and Shenendoah at Turning Stone resort. Atunyote is a treat. A bit pricy but a fantastic track. Should be on your bucket list. Played it fairly well but the greens ate me alive. 6 or 7 three putts is not the norm for me.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> Just spent the weekend playing Atunyote and Shenendoah at Turning Stone resort. Atunyote is a treat. A bit pricy but a fantastic track. Should be on your bucket list. Played it fairly well but the greens ate me alive. 6 or 7 three putts is not the norm for me.


Only ever played at Atunyote and only once. Made an uphill bomber on 18 to tie and break 90.
It’s an amazingly nice place. 
Pretty near perfect.


----------



## Warp daddy

Same course ,same cold 49degrees and windy conditions ,same ugly score today .


----------



## gorgonzola

I sunk a birdie chip shot in a scramble Monday, that is all


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> I sunk a birdie chip shot in a scramble Monday, that is all


FTW


----------



## tirolski

Made back to back birdies twice in the last two rounds. 3 times in the last couple weeks. All short putts.
How come the shit shots show up too?
Since narrowing the driver stance the Tee ball is good again and isn’t the problem.
Sand (cross between sand and dirt) traps are.


----------



## tirolski

Hit “sand” traps on 4 holes on the front side and at least doubled all of those holes. Had a classic double hit to boot.
Shot 38 on the back.
Course was driest its been and had fastest greens in quite a while. Made a birdie putt from the rough.
Fun day to play.
Lost 4$.


----------



## Warp daddy

40/40/80 on The River course today , one bird but one double bogie


----------



## tirolski

Been shooting the same scores within a couple strokes the last few rounds. 81 +or- 1 or 2.
Doesn’t matter what happens when playin but end up with close to the same number.
It’s like a fingerprint..


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Been shooting the same scores within a couple strokes the last few rounds. 81 +or- 1 or 2. Doesn’t matter what happens when playin but end up with close to the same number. It’s like a fingerprint..





tirolski said:


> Been shooting the same scores within a couple strokes the last few rounds. 81 +or- 1 or 2. Doesn’t matter what happens when playin but end up with close to the same number. It’s like a fingerprint..


----------



## Warp daddy

Me too ,it's end of season cooler temps not as much distance due to making ball compression a bit tougher in cold weather and no roll after the rains.

Yup 40/41/81today on River course


----------



## Warp daddy

Beautiful day on the Riverside course today 75 sunny played well ,one over 37.All pars ,one bogey


----------



## tirolski

Shot another 82 Sunday with the usual suspects.
Missed 2 birdie putts ~5 footers. 
Fun day.
Still a tad damp but she’s trying hard to dry out.


----------



## tirolski

Walked & golfed the Happy Hills at Camillus on a beautiful fall day yesterday.
They had the pins stuck in at ridiculous places and the pro warned before the round our foursome should play as 2 person scramble format.
They’d had their Banger Scramble format tournament there over the weekend and also didn’t cut the greens yesterday.
Had several close putts roll completely off the greens anyway.
Broke 90 and almost aced 175yd #11. being < 6 inches away. It might’ve hit the stick.
Best ball, high low match came down to the last hole.
Ended up a tie.
Fun day but "Mickey Mouse" and "clowns nose” were putting words used along with the usual expletives.


----------



## sig

played 3 times in the last 4 days. Playing Schuyler Meadows Country club tomorrow. Nice track, looking forward to it. The weather this week has been awesome.


----------



## tirolski

Birdied the first hole today for a change.
Greens were slow with not much break.
Another 82.
Played with a couple 94 year olds.
Friend beat me with a smooth 80 only 14 shots under his age. 
We played the same tees.
Beautiful day.
Lost $1.


----------



## tirolski

Another 82.
The score’s the same but the rounds are completely different.
Won $6 and paid it forward.
All bad shots were chunks as it’s damp still.
Must hit golf ball first.
Nice day to walk.


----------



## Warp daddy

Closed out my 2021 season yesterday with an 18 hole 37/39/76.

Season stats : 50 - 9 hole rounds 39.3 average, 26 rounds under 40.

At 78 pleased to be healthy and able to play


----------



## sig

no golf happening? there have been a few decent days this week. i am playing a local country club tomorrow.


----------



## tirolski

Some friends have. I’m goin thru golf withdrawal symptoms. Clubs are still in the car. Been doin some chores and alot of nothing.
Hit em well.


----------



## tirolski

Holy Moly. Some NY golfers played way more golf than me and I played golf a lot this year. 
To be fair, I walked.




__





GHIN By the Numbers: 2021 NYSGA Score Posting Season | News | NYSGA | New York State Golf Association


Welcome to the official website of the New York State Golf Association




nysga.org


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> Holy Moly. Some NY golfers played way more golf than me and I played golf a lot this year.
> To be fair, I walked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHIN By the Numbers: 2021 NYSGA Score Posting Season | News | NYSGA | New York State Golf Association
> 
> 
> Welcome to the official website of the New York State Golf Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nysga.org


just does not seem possible to play 200 plus rounds in 7 months. you are playing almost everyday. my elbow would fall off


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> just does not seem possible to play 200 plus rounds in 7 months. you are playing almost everyday. my elbow would fall off


Looks like Cara led all golfers by playing 312 total rounds. 
She turned in 218 18-hole rounds along with 94 9-hole rounds this year.
Attagirl. ? 

She did this a couple years ago.








Mission accomplished: Cara Cahill plays 101 consecutive holes of golf


To celebrate the start of summer, the Tuscarora member who suffers from Lyme disease golfs for 13 straight hours.




www.syracuse.com


----------



## tirolski

If John Daly had wore a red shirt, pants and hat he could get a side job next Friday night as Santa.
He and his son squeaked by Tiger and his son to win a father-son tourney in Orlando.








John Daly and son, John II, win PNC but are pushed to brink by Tiger and Charlie Woods


Team Daly broke the tournament record in winning the PNC, but it might have been the widest Tiger Woods ever smiled after a runner-up finish.




www.golfchannel.com


----------



## tirolski

What’s up with Phil?
Did he lose a big money match to the sheiks? 

er what?


----------



## tirolski

Phil can just chillax at the oasis with his friends after rounds now if he wants.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> What’s up with Phil?
> Did he lose a big money match to the sheiks?
> 
> er what?


Damn fool ,probably a mid life crisis of sorts .


----------



## tirolski

Shit happens.
Mightn't be the 1st time somebody went in the hole from golfin gamblin losses.


----------



## tirolski

Shit happens,








The world's top-ranked golfer Jon Rahm astonishingly left an 11-inch putt short


Give it a little tappy. Tap, tap, taparoo.




ftw.usatoday.com


----------



## Warp daddy

" Let He who has never missed an 11 inch putt be the first to cast a stone "😎


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> " Let He who has never missed an 11 inch putt be the first to cast a stone "😎


Pick it up, it’s good.
It’s why Jim Gimmee invented ‘em.
Speeds up the game.

Tournaments, putt em all.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Pick it up, it’s good.
> It’s why Jim Gimmee invented ‘em.
> Speeds up the game.
> 
> Tournaments, putt em all.


Inside the leather.


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> " Let He who has never missed an 11 inch putt be the first to cast a stone "😎


Missed one. Cost me a skin and chance to break 80.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> Missed one. Cost me a skin and chance to break 80.


Yeah, golf also throws ya a bone sometimes too.


----------



## Warp daddy

Soooooon 😎 Got a FB posting yesterday from my course , its looking good for a April opening again this season


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Soooooon 😎


Masters!
Love the Masters, great sports television


----------



## Warp daddy

Me too Camper !! Great tournament , absolutely beautiful venue


----------



## Warp daddy

Btw my man, How's the knee coming along ? Wish you well with that too . You're too damn young to suffer big guy .


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Btw my man, How's the knee coming along ? Wish you well with that too . You're too damn young to suffer big guy .


Thanks
I go see/meet my surgeon on May 9th (Dr. Sherman @ Upstate Bone & Joint in Cuse), from there I'd like to get it done ASAP. It's to the point where even walking, for any distance at all, is painful. I'm very much looking forward to being able to workout again. It's going to be a journey but I'm ready for it.


----------



## Warp daddy

Glad to hear that !! Hell you're an athlete , you know how to endure pain and play thru it .

i did that shit too with the hip for too damn long , kept gettin worse just like you've experienced . 
Then one day that inner voice said " listen you bozo 😂get your azz movin' and get a life again " 

You will handle the rehab well , you are used to training for hoops et al and know how to endure and challenge that PT gig . you GOT this


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Thanks
> I go see/meet my surgeon on May 9th (Dr. Sherman @ Upstate Bone & Joint in Cuse), from there I'd like to get it done ASAP. It's to the point where even walking, for any distance at all, is painful. I'm very much looking forward to being able to workout again. It's going to be a journey but I'm ready for it.


My friends brother who skis @Greek has 2 new knees is skiing very well. It’s been a couple years since he got em.
He beat me down the mountain most times skiing with him at Song week.
Ya can still be a contender.


----------



## tirolski

Women and children are first at Augusta.
Augusta National Women’s Amateur starts today.
Then https://www.drivechipandputt.com/national-finalists


----------



## tirolski

Ya can bid online on items for The First Tee of Syracuse.
They have a nice party @ Drumlins in the Cuse too on Master’s Friday where ya can also bid. 
Enjoy.








						First Tee - Syracuse
					

Help First Tee Syracuse spread the word about First Tee - Syracuse Tony Langan's  Masters Friday!




					e.givesmart.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

While watching the Master's coverage I've realized that my game is very similar to Tiger's

We both suffer from knee and back issues

Who knew 🤷‍♂️


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> While watching the Master's coverage I've realized that my game is very similar to Tiger's
> 
> We both suffer from knee and back issues
> 
> Who knew 🤷‍♂️


Could be "game on" Camp.








						Tiger says 'as of now' he plans to play in Masters
					

Tiger Woods says "as of right now" he plans to play in this week's Masters. The five-time tournament champion is expected to tee off at 10:34 a.m. ET on Thursday.




					www.espn.com


----------



## tirolski

Tiger’s playing and is -1, 
1 shot back.
It’s early. 
Augusta National is beautiful.


https://www.masters.com/en_US/live/index.html


----------



## tirolski

He’s back.








						Tiger Woods drops amazing f-bomb on hot mic in Masters return
					

Despite a shot rolling off the green, Tiger Woods saved par on the ninth hole.




					www.oregonlive.com


----------



## tirolski

Everybody ❤️’s Aces.
Cink's son was caddieing and it went in on his son’s birthday.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scheffler seems to be playing a different game than everyone else. That said, mucho can happen on Saturday and Sunday at the Masters.
I'm still pulling for Tiger.


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> Scheffler seems to be playing a different game than everyone else. That said, mucho can happen on Saturday and Sunday at the Masters.
> I'm still pulling for Tiger.


I have sheffler, Joe dirt, and Rory on my team. I'm rooting for tiger to


----------



## Harvey

I saw he dropped back, how did he play Friday?


----------



## Warp daddy

Hey : its ALL about who "CAN " play on Sunday , jus sayin 😂😎. Way too many big leads melt down on Sunday so we'll see . Nice that Tiger made the cut tho . Dude is mentally tough


----------



## tirolski

Looks chilly today.
It gets snow covered too sometimes and is hilly down to the creek at the bottom.🤔 ❄️ ⛷️








						PHOTOS: Augusta National blanketed in snow is mesmerizing
					

With the Masters being played in November this year, fans are sure to get a new perspective on the course. But what does it look like covered in snow?




					golf.com


----------



## tirolski

Some maggot wrote on TGR he was pulling for Cameron Smith cause "_he looks like a lifty_"


----------



## Tjf1967

tirolski said:


> Some maggot wrote on TGR he was pulling for Cameron Smith cause "_he looks like a lifty_"


He is Joe dirt. I got him sheffler and Rory for my three man team. My buddies are silent


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> He is Joe dirt. I got him sheffler and Rory for my three man team. My buddies are silent


Winner


----------



## Warp daddy

Scotty played about as well as one could and stayed mentally tough when it counted . Great future , oh man Smitty and THAT 12th hole 👹


----------



## tirolski

BIL won 2 tickets in the lottery for a Monday practice round and gifted em to me as a Christmas present.
Stayed in Columbia SC and it was a bluebird day like yesterday.
An Iowan won it that year.

A worker bee at the driving range threw me a divot after I begged him for a bit.
Watered it for a couple years, then planted it in the yard.
So I've got that going for me, ... which is nice.


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> Scotty played about as well as one could and stayed mentally tough when it counted . Great future , oh man Smitty and THAT 12th hole 👹


these guys all seem to get hot for awhile. Think of you own game. we get hot and play out of our shoes and run our mouths. Then the golf gods knock you down a peg. Once someone teaches smith how to play certain holes for par he will win a masters. he had a shit load of birdies.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> BIL won 2 tickets in the lottery for a Monday practice round and gifted em to me as a Christmas present.


i have been entering the lottery for 15 years. no luck so far.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

sig said:


> i have been entering the lottery for 15 years. no luck so far.


I entered the first year of the lottery. I thought I've only been losing for about 10 years.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> i have been entering the lottery for 15 years. no luck so far.



A couple years ago I met someone visiting from Ireland who had just received the email to tell her she’d won tickets.
Was gonna fly back across the pond to go. She was a good golfer.


----------



## Warp daddy

sig said:


> these guys all seem to get hot for awhile. Think of you own game. we get hot and play out of our shoes and run our mouths. Then the golf gods knock you down a peg. Once someone teaches smith how to play certain holes for par he will win a masters. he had a shit load of birdies.


Yup : "Course Management " IS an acquired skill, takes time to figure out when to forget the macho hero shot shit and just LAY UP and go in with an EASY wedge 😉


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> these guys all seem to get hot for awhile. Think of you own game. we get hot and play out of our shoes and run our mouths. Then the golf gods knock you down a peg. Once someone teaches smith how to play certain holes for par he will win a masters. he had a shit load of birdies.


Scotty should stay “hot” longer than most. It’s been a quick ascent.
There’s lots of good players now. We’ll see.








						'He was born to do this'
					

AUGUSTA, Ga. – David Piehler emphasizes the finer points of basketball to his players at Dallas’ Highland Park High School. Boxing out, setting screens and taking charges are all important to the winningest boys’ basketball coach in the school’s history. They aren’t skills that will fill up a sta...



					www.pgatour.com
				



Got in a quick nine in the sunshine today after last night's showers.
Got the skis out of the car, the clubs and push cart in, but left the dang golf shoes home.
Range not open yet, several chunk shots, mud on the ball, slow greens and the dog ate my homework.
Fun to get out and hack it 🏌️‍♂️around again.
Need to hang then net and fill up the paw patrol kiddy pool again.


----------



## Warp daddy

I m on Injured Reserve for awhile , Was doing some isometrics , prolly tooo much and pulled something in my upper right side so the golf swing aint happening for a while .

Damn fool i always overdo this kind of stupidity , just happened 3 days ago 👿Stupid ass


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> I m on Injured Reserve for awhile , Was doing some isometrics , prolly tooo much and pulled something in my upper right side so the golf swing aint happening for a while .
> 
> Damn fool i always overdo this kind of stupidity , just happened 3 days ago 👿Stupid ass


Heal well Warp daddy. 
Lots of golf left & ya ain’t missing much.

Gonna be pretty nice for a few more days then chilly again.
Legs are in good shape but the swing is rusty.
Sometimes I find it. 
The chunked mudders are a bitch though.


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> I m on Injured Reserve for awhile , Was doing some isometrics , prolly tooo much and pulled something in my upper right side so the golf swing aint happening for a while .
> 
> Damn fool i always overdo this kind of stupidity , just happened 3 days ago 👿Stupid ass


crazy how we hurt ourselves at the gym. have done it myself. i am thinking of changing my approach to golf in line with Miguel Angel Jimenez. Grab a cigar, touch my toes and hit the ball. the hell with the rest of my exercise routine


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> crazy how we hurt ourselves at the gym. have done it myself. i am thinking of changing my approach to golf in line with Miguel Angel Jimenez. Grab a cigar, touch my toes and hit the ball. the hell with the rest of my exercise routine


When we went to Augusta for a practice Monday, saw Seve, Sergio, Olazabal and Jiminez 4some coming down the hill into Amen Corner.
Jimenez had a stoggie and looked like he was sippin vino rojo.
We paired well watching it all unfold with some cheap Heinekens.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Jiminez...that guy looks like some old porn star. I mean, from what I've been told.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Heal well Warp daddy.
> Lots of golf left & ya ain’t missing much.
> 
> Gonna be pretty nice for a few more days then chilly again.
> Legs are in good shape but the swing is rusty.
> Sometimes I find it.
> The chunked mudders are a bitch though.


Thanks Tski ,yup spring golf is sometimes a beotsch with mudd balls , no roll and narrowed fairways due to rain ........but its nice to just get out there and work out the kinks


----------



## tirolski

Got 18 in.
Windy to start and direction switched on the front.
It felt like every hole was into the wind. A couple sprinkles but it didn’t count as rain.
Switched to a softer Callaway and the wind died down on the back.
Parred 3 of the last 4. Hit a couple turders on the front.
Greens rolling better but there’s some shrapnel from the trees.
Fun walk.
It’ll keep me coming back.


----------



## tirolski

Slammin Sammy Snead has the record for the oldest folk @68 to make a cut in a PGA tourney. It was in Westchester.
Jay Hass & his son are playing together and have good chance to break the record tomorrow in the Big Easy.
It’s just golf.








Jay Haas is playing in his 799th PGA Tour event. So why does he sound so nervous?


Jay Haas joked he thought son Bill might 'come to his senses' after asking him to partner at the Zurich Classic. Now the 68-year-old wants to come through in his first PGA Tour start since 2010




www.golfdigest.com


----------



## Brownski

This thread is sorely lacking in pics. How long will the mods allow this to go on before it gets locked?


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> How long will the mods allow this



I could make you a mod. Would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Warp daddy

Brownski said:


> This thread is sorely lacking in pics. How long will the mods allow this to go on before it gets locked?


REAL golfers GOLF , they do not take pics 😎. pics are for posers 😂😂😂


----------



## Brownski

If you’re too cool to take pics you’re too cool for NYSB


----------



## MC2

Brownski said:


> This thread is sorely lacking in pics. How long will the mods allow this to go on before it gets locked?


I played golf Monday. It was cold and gray, so not good for pics. 

I’m going to Scotland to play in June. I’ll take some pics then.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> This thread is sorely lacking in pics. How long will the mods allow this to go on before it gets locked?


DBCoop posts something bout porn stars, ... then brownski bitches bout lacking pics... 🤔


----------



## Brownski

tirolski said:


> DBCoop posts something bout porn stars, ... then brownski bitches bout lacking pics... 🤔


I’m just looking for some verdant green fairways. The pornstars probably need their own thread


----------



## Brownski

MC2 said:


> I’m going to Scotland to play in June. I’ll take some pics then.


I’m looking forward to this. I’ve always wanted to go to Scotland


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> REAL golfers GOLF , they do not take pics 😎. pics are for posers 😂😂😂


Yup
Best to have phones off when playing.
Augusta is nice cause patrons watch golf instead of phones.


----------



## gorgonzola

I'll save the thread, from 2 season ago



(kerplunk)


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> I'll save the thread, from 2 season ago
> View attachment 14756
> (kerplunk)


Was gonna ask didit make it over? till I saw yer caption.
Nice hacktion shot. 👍 🏌️‍♂️


----------



## Warp daddy

Brownski said:


> If you’re too cool to take pics you’re too cool for NYSB


So says the ModerHater


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Slammin Sammy Snead has the record for the oldest folk @68 to make a cut in a PGA tourney. It was in Westchester.
> Jay Hass & his son are playing together and have good chance to break the record tomorrow in the Big Easy.
> It’s just golf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Haas is playing in his 799th PGA Tour event. So why does he sound so nervous?
> 
> 
> Jay Haas joked he thought son Bill might 'come to his senses' after asking him to partner at the Zurich Classic. Now the 68-year-old wants to come through in his first PGA Tour start since 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.golfdigest.com


The old dude done didit in the Big Easy.

_“That was probably as nervous as I've ever been over a putt of that length. It sounds silly just to have a chance to make the cut. However, there's a lot of circumstances here that it kind of made it doubly important in my mind,” Haas said after the round.
“To somehow shake that putt in on the last hole was something I'll never forget. But just the whole week, playing with Bill, getting texts from all my kids, it's just been a real charge.”_









						Jay Haas breaks Sam Snead's record as oldest to make cut on PGA TOUR
					

NEW ORLEANS – Jay Haas was a little reluctant to take the kudos but the 68-year-old has broken a record Sam Snead held for over 40 years by making the cut at the Zurich Classic of New Orleans.



					www.pgatour.com


----------



## tirolski

Beautiful day to go golfing.
9 1 putts, 1 birdie, 4 3 putts some good shots some not so good 44-44 88.
Chip shot hit the stick on 18 for birdie but left a tap in.
Won a buck for fewest putts.
Ball's in the air tomorrow too.
Should be another nice day to golf with the usual suspects.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Beautiful day to go golfing.
> 9 1 putts, 1 birdie, 4 3 putts some good shots some not so good 44-44 88.
> Chip shot hit the stick on 18 for birdie but left a tap in.
> Won a buck for fewest putts.
> Ball's in the air tomorrow too.
> Should be another nice day to golf with the usual suspects.


Nice round Tski 👍🏻 , still too cold and wet up here .You guys get sunny and 70's we get windy , grey and at most 50's but usually hi 40's ugh !


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Nice round Tski 👍🏻 , still too cold and wet up here .You guys get sunny and 70's we get windy , grey and at most 50's but usually hi 40's ugh !


Should’ve been better. Too many turd shots again. Driver was the problem.
When I went to Potsdam they called it the “Spring Semester”. Should’ve called it “Winter Semester". I❤️snow.
Only got nice out during finals week...


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Should’ve been better. Too many turd shots again. Driver was the problem.
> When I went to Potsdam they called it the “Spring Semester”. Should’ve called it “Winter Semester". I❤️snow.
> Only got nice out during finals week...


Indeed one year 1973 i was in charge of The Commencement Exercises at the college and we had a damn blizzard on May 18 th. The day of Graduation and my birthday . Ugh what a CF


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Indeed one year 1973 i was in charge of The Commencement Exercises at the college and we had a damn blizzard on May 18 th. The day of Graduation and my birthday . Ugh what a CF


I did my time 72-76.
It’s a good golf score.
Might have crossed paths.
It’s a nice place to go to school.
1 year I lived in the last house on Pierrepont before ya get to campus.
Ya could almost fall outta bed and be in class.
Lots of folks stopped by on their walks backs and forths to downtown...


----------



## tirolski

Shot a 40-46 today.
Putted good again and drove it better than yesterday.
Too many doubles again on the back mostly due to miss hit irons. Same pins as yesterday.
Another good day for golfing and it was a little breezy.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> I did my time 72-76.
> It’s a good golf score.
> Might have crossed paths.
> It’s a nice place to go to school.
> 1 year I lived in the last house on Pierrepont before ya get to campus.
> Ya could almost fall outta bed and be in class.
> Lots of folks stopped by on their walks backs and forths to downtown...


Had many friends working at SUCP . Atttended many sessions of the old Associated Colleges Consortium at your campus and was great friends with Both Tom Barrington and Bill Merwin there . The Consortium allowed students at all 4 colleges to cross register for x number of courses per yr .


i was with SUNY Canton for 30 years and then later Presided at a small regional private college . Nice deal ya had on Pierrepont 🤓


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Shot a 40-46 today.
> Putted good again and drove it better than yesterday.
> Too many doubles again on the back mostly due to miss hit irons. Same pins as yesterday.
> Another good day for golfing and it was a little breezy.


Pretty good early round , my man 👍🏻💯


----------



## Warp daddy

Question : anybody tilt yer putter ? Saw a thing on "tilting" the shaft forward toward the left knee which the presenter " claims" makes the mallet head deliver the impact more effectively IF YOU PUTT DROP HANDED ?


Never heard THAT one , not sure i buy it 😏


----------



## tirolski

I’ve used an old Ping B52 I got from a friend for decades.
He played on the ETSU golf team and his old man had it shortened for him when he was still growing.
I won a much newer fancy Ping at a stag day a few years ago and it putts even better.
It’s one of those with the 2wings on each side of the sweet spot.
Gave the B52 back as it’s sentimental value goes up with time. 
Karsten Solheim was an innovator for golf.
Karsten was an UpStater. 
He tilted putters so ya don’t have to unless ya want to.








History’s Mysteries: The PING Anser


How PING's Iconic putter came to be.




mygolfspy.com


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Had many friends working at SUCP . Atttended many sessions of the old Associated Colleges Consortium at your campus and was great friends with Both Tom Barrington and Bill Merwin there . The Consortium allowed students at all 4 colleges to cross register for x number of courses per yr .
> i was with SUNY Canton for 30 years and then later Presided at a small regional private college . Nice deal ya had on Pierrepont 🤓


Got to study biochemistry in Potsdam with the SLU kids.
Thought The Bears prof was a better educator than The Saints prof, but might biased...
Got to study sociology and psychology at the house on Pierrepont without even leaving“home”.


----------



## Warp daddy

Finally !!! After waiting a little over 6 months to swing a club today was a beautiful day to start 64 and sunny !

Moral of the story : Golf humbles you 🤓, just when ya least expect it .

Started out pretty decent , one over par after the first six holes THEN i got a case of " The Stupids" yep trying hero shots this early in the season is NEVER a good thing ........kerplunk trying to cut the angle on a long approach over water .result dreaded double bogie ....... YA THINKS I'd learn , NOPE : next hole ANOTHER penalty stroke 😏😏DOH full Homer Simpson .

Finished with a 40 for nine , ifn i had been smart coulda been a contendah 😂


----------



## jamesdeluxe

I played my first round of the season after a 5.5-month break. Didn't keep score but got six pars and one birdie, saw four red foxes, came out six balls ahead, and witnessed a hole-in-one from the tee of the next hole. Felt great to be back on the links.


----------



## ciscokid

Didn’t know a golf thread existed here, cool.
Start my dream retirement 2 day a week “job” this week( starter/ranger) at a top 10 in the state 15 minutes away.
Free golf is good.

Just like skiin’,nobody to blame but yurself


----------



## tirolski

42-40 2 birds Sunday (1 chip in on #1 handicap hole, the other a bomber double breaker downhill from the back of the green)
Won a buck again for fewest putts. 
Course dried out with the wind and sun and the irons went long. Took a bit to figure out what club to hit. 
A couple bad chunks or it woulda shoulda coulda been better. 
Fun day to play.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> 42-40 2 birds Sunday (1 chip in on #1 handicap hole, the other a bomber double breaker downhill from the back of the green)
> Won a buck again for fewest putts.
> Course dried out with the wind and sun and the irons went long. Took a bit to figure out what club to hit.
> A couple bad chunks or it woulda shoulda coulda been better.
> Fun day to play.


Nice round my man,chip in for birds are always.a thrill, BUT that monster 👹 downhill double breaker now THAT takes serious chutzpah ,🏆 congratulations


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Nice round my man,chip in for birds are always.a thrill, BUT that monster 👹 downhill double breaker now THAT takes serious chutzpah ,🏆 congratulations


Yup, both were sweet and unexpected. Just trying to get em close for pair.
On the double breaker figured just hit it straight with the right speed.
Both had the ball stuck in the hole between the pin and the cup.
It’s nice when ya don’t have to bend over so far for retrievals.
We used to be about the only ones out in the afternoons on Sundays a few years ago.
Now the place is pretty much full with folks banging balls on the range too.


----------



## Warp daddy

> Oh man. I HEAR ya on that bending over stuff. Will be 79 in a couple weeks and my back barks at me after 9 😂😂😉ven tho i stretch daily . I usually sit in my shiatsu message chair for 20 min. When i get back from a round . BUT hey a couple a good shots and who gives a rats ass 😂😂😂😂 ⛳️⛳️


----------



## Warp daddy

Played the longer Riverside course today and it ate my shorts . Twas a struggle in raw 50 degree temps with a brisk breeze off the river , shot a 43 and had to par the last 2 holes to get that 🙄

Two Dreaded doubles ugh and the Silly Stick was sickly as i just couldnt get distance today. 😏Oh well typical early season conditions at least the putter worked i have a feeling that summer will come soon as is typical . North Country spring is primarily more fantasy than reality 😂


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Played the longer Riverside course today and it ate my shorts . Twas a struggle in raw 50 degree temps with a brisk breeze off the river , shot a 43 and had to par the last 2 holes to get that 🙄
> 
> Two Dreaded doubles ugh and the Silly Stick was sickly as i just couldnt get distance today. 😏Oh well typical early season conditions at least the putter worked i have a feeling that summer will come soon as is typical . North Country spring is primarily more fantasy than reality 😂


Tis early yet, & ya finished strong. 
Finals week, early May, it's coming. 
Couldn’t get 85 yards on some wedge shots when it was muddy.
Had some go long Sunday (over 130), not skulled, as they bounced too much.


----------



## sig

Shot 41 followed by a smooth 49. Smoked driver today. Should of thrown irons in pond


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> Shot 41 followed by a smooth 49. Smoked driver today. Should of thrown irons in pond


You’ll figure the irons out. 
If not try hybrids. Much harder to chunk.
Rototilled yesterday instead of golfed. 
If I’m gonna tear up the turf might as well do it constructively occasionally.


----------



## Warp daddy

Ok just back from playing in British Open Conditions : Sunny BUT pants "rippling" wind . Was beautiful at home but got out to my inland course upriver and man the wind was fierce, we're talking bending flag sticks 

So aim left , ball would end up on extreme right side of fw . So then shifted to teeing much lower and that seemed to work but distance was really tough as was putting believe it or not .

Had to really scramble , finished with a 39, thanks to a bird on the last hole with a 25 footer .
Man just looking out the window rather than checking wind conditions 17 miles up river was a poor call on my part.

Got home my new shaft for my old Callaway XR 15 ( adjustable 12-14 ) arrived so off to Dicks to get it put together hopefully tomorrow, been playing a Cobra Bio Cell 9-12 since i busted that Callaway over a year ago . Figured the 12- 14 will help me in my 80's 😉🤓😏


----------



## tirolski

Conditions are improving with the drier weather.
The pros playing along the Potomac showed how tough wet, windy, cool conditions can be.

87 yesterday, & didn’t putt as well as usual. Greens firm and fast.
Should be a good week for golfing and doing fun things outside.
Good luck with yer new big stick Warp.


----------



## Warp daddy

Thanks Tski ,yeah this week looks Prime !!
87 in any conditions is good , in suboptimal conditions it is super ! 👍🏻


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Thanks Tski ,yeah this week looks Prime !!
> 87 in any conditions is good , in suboptimal conditions it is super ! 👍🏻


It was a nice Mother’s Day afternoon walk.
Missed an easy 4 footer for birdie and then made a double on the next hole (shortest par 4 on the course). Coulda been a contender.
The course even smelled good too. 
Trees & flowers are flowering.


----------



## Warp daddy

And my allergies are raging , the is a pollen explosion this spring and even my allergy meds are not effective against it .


----------



## Warp daddy

Played the longer more difficult Riverside course this am , beautiful temps , no wind , sunny . 
Satisfied: shot a 40 , birdied the toughest hole an elevated uphill , tilted fairway tough par 4 , then parred 3 others , but one damn double ugh


----------



## tirolski

Walked 27 today.
Good drives, mostly wedges in on a lot of holes.
Put it in the wet sand traps and made double on too may holes close to the flag but in the dang trap.
Sand traps were wet from watering the greens.
Lost $8, puts me down $4 for the year.
Excellent weather for golfing. 

We won the match in the 9 hole league as a sub playing with the usual suspects.
Made a birdie 4 footer.
It ain’t over till it’s over.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Walked 27 today.
> Good drives, mostly wedges in on a lot of holes.
> Put it in the wet sand traps and made double on too may holes close to the flag but in the dang trap.
> Sand traps were wet from watering the greens.
> Lost $8, puts me down $4 for the year.
> Excellent weather for golfing.
> 
> We won the match in the 9 hole league as a sub playing with the usual suspects.
> Made a birdie 4 footer.
> It ain’t over till it’s over.


Ugh Wet traps ...... suck canal water !! Just sayin '


----------



## Warp daddy

Today I seriously SUCKED ! I was mired in Bogieville , shot a 42 , but it was on the easier of my courses . My silly stick is not werkin either , sure hope the new one i pick up tomorrow gets me som more distance


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Today I seriously SUCKED ! I was mired in Bogieville , shot a 42 , but it was on the easier of my courses . My silly stick is not werkin either , sure hope the new one i pick up tomorrow gets me som more distance


I SUCK too.
Playing the ball down and not hitting fairways from the blues, firm greens, makes for mostly bogeys now for me.
I’m getting some good cuts in though with the nice weather.
Some greens are still healing from the wet/iced winter.
27 holes Wednesday, 18 holes yesterday and gonna have at it again today.
It’s a nice walk.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> I SUCK too.
> Playing the ball down and not hitting fairways from the blues, firm greens, makes for mostly bogeys now for me.
> I’m getting some good cuts in though with the nice weather.
> Some greens are still healing from the wet/iced winter.
> 27 holes Wednesday, 18 holes yesterday and gonna have at it again today.
> It’s a nice walk.


ha ha. i suck too. couldn't even post about my round on Tuesday, my description would of forced Harv to suspend my account . Warp spending money to fix your game. classic sign of desperation.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> ha ha. i suck too. couldn't even post about my round on Tuesday, my description would of forced Harv to suspend my account . Warp spending money to fix your game. classic sign of desperation.


It’s early yet.
Most of the old folks hitting the ball well now wintered & played in warmer climes.
It ain’t over till it’s over.


----------



## Warp daddy

sig said:


> ha ha. i suck too. couldn't even post about my round on Tuesday, my description would of forced Harv to suspend my account . Warp spending money to fix your game. classic sign of desperatio😂





sig said:


> ha ha. i suck too. couldn't even post about my round on Tuesday, my description would of forced Harv to suspend my account . Warp spending money to fix your game. classic sign of desperation.


Mebbe 😉 😂But this was replacing a busted shaft on an existing club trying to save an adjustable. 12-14 degree loft Callaway XR that i have owned since 2016 and always loved the club .Just
wanted it fixed to add to the Quiver , my adjustable Cobra Bio Cell is 9-12 .

I broke the damn thing taking it out of the car bcuz i had left it in the bag and was in a hurry to get to the first tee . I was late ad been waiting


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> Mebbe 😉 😂But this was replacing a busted shaft on an existing club trying to save an adjustable. 12-14 degree loft Callaway XR that i have owned since 2016 and always loved the club .Just
> wanted it fixed to add to the Quiver , my adjustable Cobra Bio Cell is 9-12 .
> 
> I broke the damn thing taking it out of the car bcuz i had left it in the bag and was in a hurry to get to the first tee . I was late ad been waiting


i swing the PING 400. absolutely love it. used Taylor made drivers for 15 years prior.


----------



## tirolski

Since @Brownski wants to see golfing pics or he’ll moderate I actually tried to take pics today cause the trees are so pretty now



New pad poured for the driving range mats when it’s too muddy to hit off the grass.
Walking down the 1st fairway the dang phone came on and started playing music for some unknown reason.
That was the last of that shit.
43-38 =81 from the whites and hit the stick on 3 chips but none went in. One of em even did a toilet flusher and still didn’t drop.
On those shots the golf thought was try to make.
Missed several 4-5 footers. Course is real nice, greens need some cool rain.
Fun day with the same usual suspects.
Nice walk was got.


----------



## tirolski

One of my friends made a birdie from 50 yards or so out.
Didn’t see the shot but saw folks that were taking out some brush by the road and they started clapping,
Attaboy 👍 ⛳🏌️‍♂️


----------



## Warp daddy

Ok dammit 😉 The River course


----------



## tirolski

Your greens now look much better than ours.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Your greens now look much better than ours.


The River course is very well cared for ,The inland upriver course greens right now are in not so great shape ,parched .They are being challenged by lack of adequate water sources. water hazards there are only about 12-18 inches deep this year


----------



## Brownski

Well done. Was that so hard?


----------



## tirolski

Birdie 1 and 9 yesterday by making 4 footers.
Irons are much better by bringing the club back enough to get more torque to come through the ball.
Last 5 holes weren’t played as a quick thunderstorm was near.
Was ahead on putts by 4 and a contender till the horn blew.


----------



## Warp daddy

Nice round Tski ! 👍🏻dodging lightning bolts ain't for the faint of heart 💥🤓

Did my Callaway HR vs Cobra Bio Cell test the results are interesting . Took 2 Drives on each Hole today , but always played the first ball Shot 80 for 18 

Results : Callaway at 13 degrees vs. Cobra at 12 degrees : Result, Advantage Cobra by average of 3 THREE yds . No significant differance 

Results : Callaway at 12 degrees vs Cobra at 12 degrees: Result Advantage Callaway by an average of TWENTY SIX yds .

Sure happy i saved that HR


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Nice round Tski ! 👍🏻dodging lightning bolts ain't for the faint of heart 💥🤓
> 
> Did my Callaway HR vs Cobra Bio Cell test the results are interesting . Took 2 Drives on each Hole today , but always played the first ball Shot 80 for 18
> 
> Results : Callaway at 13 degrees vs. Cobra at 12 degrees : Result, Advantage Cobra by average of 3 THREE yds . No significant differance
> 
> Results : Callaway at 12 degrees vs Cobra at 12 degrees: Result Advantage Callaway by an average of TWENTY SIX yds .
> 
> Sure happy i saved that HR


No bolts nearby but folks wanted to be safe.
Just a little needed rain.
Glad the new shaft made yer old driver good again.
The low stingers have been running since it’s been dry.


----------



## tirolski

Defending champ Phil ain’t going.
Tiger is.
OSU's Viktor may make some noise this week @Southern Hills.








'You feel comfortable in this place': Viktor Hovland readies for PGA Championship in his adopted home state


When everything around Vitkor Hovland was changing in 2019, he sought something constant. Three years later, the world's sixth-ranked men's golfer still resides in Stillwater with a chance to win




tulsaworld.com


----------



## tirolski

Pete Rose still ain’t been inducted into Cooperstown.



Gary McCord reveals he gambled with Phil Mickelson from the CBS tower during play


----------



## Warp daddy

THIS is what greated us on the 8 th fairway at the inland UPriver course early in the am 😉



Calling Campy : yo dude ya got yer peashooter in da bag .? Betcha never played a BoarLeg right didja ?


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> THIS is what greated us on the 8 th fairway at the inland UPriver course early in the am 😉
> 
> View attachment 15075Calling Campy : yo dude ya got yer peashooter in da bag .? Betcha never played a BoarLeg right didja ?


Did it get loose or is it a wild one?
Give it some corn for a bit.
Make some bacon.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Did it get loose or is it a wild one?
> Give it some corn for a bit.
> Make some bacon.


Nope 
Yep
Didn't have any 
Capital idea , but aint got a peashooter in my bag 😈


----------



## Warp daddy

Warp daddy said:


> Nope
> Yep
> Didn't have any
> Capital idea , but aint got a peashooter in my bag 😈 prolly taste a bit gamey and tough i imagine 😏


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Nope
> Yep
> Didn't have any
> Capital idea , but aint got a peashooter in my bag 😈


Used to be able to hunt them.
Not anymore.
Yer course could get tore up a lot more than with a hole bunch of hackers.
How bout a Calloway driver low stinger with the new shaft?🤔


			Eurasian Boar


----------



## Warp daddy

Yep that pic you sent is pretty darn close 👍.he was about 75 yds up from the teebox ,made damn sure I put that drive center fairway 🤣🤣


----------



## sig

played in the wind and cold yesterday. fixed my iron shots, which had been outside-in the past two weeks. my take away was not straight back, was bring club back to inside to early. won $60. closet to pin and two skins and my team won the 9 hole shambles.


----------



## tirolski

After a week of nice dry weather the typical temperate rain forest weather returned.
Last 3 rounds it’s rained but we needed some.
91-blues. 79-whites and 6 over after 14 holes from the whites when we stopped yesterday. Could’a been a contender.
Won $10 for the 79.

Wild final round/playoff finish to the PGA tournament @ Southern Hills.
It ain’t ever over till it’s over.


----------



## tirolski

Winner JT shanked his tee shot on a par 3 and got lucky it didn’t find the creek, then hits a tree & ball goes into a trap ~100yds away, made a long putt for a bogey and won it all later in a playoff.
These are the best golfers in the world.








'Not Many Guys Win a PGA Shanking a Shot:' Justin Thomas Overcomes Rare Gaffe at PGA


Justin Thomas caught a few lucky breaks in his final round, including a bogey after shanking a shot on the 6th hole.




www.si.com


----------



## sig

84 yesterday. Missed some short putts but irons are looking better. What a glorious weather day it was.


----------



## Warp daddy

Just back from our 2 youngest grandaughters commencements : UMASS last weekend , UVM this past weekend .Ten of us spent last 4 days at a nice waterfront hotel in Burlington and had a great time .
Played today , it was brutal . I shot a fugly 42 had a bad double 7 , and my iron play was erratic and it usually isnt ...

Just need to get some practice in , and the groove will come


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> 84 yesterday. Missed some short putts but irons are looking better. What a glorious weather day it was.


84 for me too yesterday. Lost $2.
Started drawing the ball into the left rough. Misses before with the driver were right.
Need to find the fairways as grass is thick after last week’s rain. Not getting much roll.
Great day for a walk and planting a couple dozen tomato plants.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> 84 for me too yesterday. Lost $2.
> Started drawing the ball into the left rough. Misses before with the driver were right.
> Need to find the fairways as grass is thick after last week’s rain. Not getting much roll.
> Great day for a walk and planting a couple dozen tomato plants.


our rough is US open caliber in places. Course is having trouble finding staff so they can't keep up with mowing. thank god it wasn't wet.


----------



## tirolski

87 yesterday from the blues. No doubles but tons of bogeys.
Almost a 2 club wind with not much roll.
Won the match and got a nice walk in. 
Could’ve putted better as was playing too much break or leaving putts short. 
Greens are getting better but still not there yet. Another couple weeks and they should be fine.
2 person 2 day scramble coming this weekend.
Should be fun.


----------



## tirolski

Did OK 1st day. 82 from the backish blues.
Bet $50 to double the money in the pro shop on a 165 year downhill par 3 with the green sloping away.
1st time in a couple years the ball stayed on.
Teed off after the rain so stayed dry but the course played long.
We get to play again tomorrow with the same usual suspects we played with today.
Food, fun, golf, prizes. 🏌️‍♂️ ⛳


----------



## Warp daddy

Both courses mondo busy today so i bagged it , will try again tomorrow


----------



## tirolski

Someone made an Albatros in the tournament for the only skin out on the second day. Skin paid >$1K.
We had about 180 yards in on the par 5 for our third shot and got up an down for a par and thought we did well on that hole.
It’s the #1 handicap hole.
We didn’t place in the top 3 but had a fun time trying.
Greens were much faster yesterday and a couple pins were in tough places.
Going out again today and moving on up to the white tees.
Golfing is fun.


----------



## Warp daddy

Just back from the Riverside course very crowded played behind 2 very slow 4 somes ,

I played gawd awful ,worst round of the season a 44. My distance is terrible,not sure wtf is wrong,best drive was only 220,most were just eeking out 200 .Some were less .

I know I'm 79 but damn the fall off this season is STARK


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Just back from the Riverside course very crowded played behind 2 very slow 4 somes ,
> 
> I played gawd awful ,worst round of the season a 44. My distance is terrible,not sure wtf is wrong,best drive was only 220,most were just eeking out 200 .Some were less .
> 
> I know I'm 79 but damn the fall off this season is STARK


Grass is really thick now. Not much bounce. If ya can fly it in the air it’s what ya get.
I’m about golfed out for a bit. Walked 18 5 of the last 6 days. 
Irons sucked today for some reason, maybe because all we hit in the tournament were hybrids or woods into most of the holes.


----------



## Warp daddy

I'm sucking with irons now too .Guess I start using my 2,3,4,and 5 hybrids .Can use em choaked up for approaches and bump n run


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> I'm sucking with irons now too .Guess I start using my 2,3,4,and 5 hybrids .Can use em choaked up for approaches and bump n run


Pm me. I will give you the number of my shrink. We can get through this


----------



## Warp daddy

sig said:


> Pm me. I will give you the number of my shrink. We can get through this


Stick a fork in it


----------



## tirolski

Got in ~18 holes today before the skies opened as was the only one to putt out on 18.
Won $2.
Was putting for a ~20 foot birdie on the 7th hole when the greenskeepers birddog pup came out of nowhere and kick saved the ball just before it was gonna drop in.
That pup is a great dog with huge feet. 
After that antic it picked up my partner's putter cover, fetched it and dropped it on command.
I made the par.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Got in ~18 holes today before the skies opened as was the only one to putt out on 18.
> Won $2.
> Was putting for a ~20 foot birdie on the 7th hole when the greenskeepers birddog pup came out of nowhere and kick saved the ball just before it was gonna drop in.
> That pup is a great dog with huge feet.
> After that antic it picked up my partner's putter cover, fetched it and dropped it on command.
> I made the par.


Thats a UFE in Warp's Rules of Golf ⛳😁😎 UNANTICIPATED FORCED ERROR ....... A counter ,yep scratch the par Take the 🐦pet and THANK the 🦮😁😁😁


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Thats a UFE in Warp's Rules of Golf ⛳😁😎 UNANTICIPATED FORCED ERROR ....... A counter ,yep scratch the par Take the 🐦pet and THANK the 🦮😁😁😁


I petted the pup when it came up to me to smell the hounds I hang with.
86 Thursday from the blues. Rough is nasty. Hit 0 greens in regulation.
Pitched one in for a bird using a 60 degree wedge on a tough hole. Hope it holds for a skin.
Used that club way too many times but every now and then golf throws ya a bone.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> I petted the pup when it came up to me to smell the hounds I hang with.
> 86 Thursday from the blues. Rough is nasty. Hit 0 greens in regulation.
> Pitched one in for a bird using a 60 degree wedge on a tough hole. Hope it holds for a skin.
> Used that club way too many times but every now and then golf throws ya a bone.


 The greatest of all commandments of Golf : The course Giveth and the course Taketh Away 🤓


----------



## MC2




----------



## Warp daddy

Even par today , a 36 with two Birdies one a 40 footer . It finally came all together


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> View attachment 15174


The kid’s smile says ya hit it in the middle of the club.


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Even par today , a 36 with two Birdies one a 40 footer . It finally came all together


Attaboy 👍 ⛳🏌️‍♂️


----------



## tirolski

2 team match play duel yesterday.
When we finished found out nobody in our foursome wrote down any scores.
Not to brag but I haven’t kept a scorecard in decades.
Ended up we won $3 each. 
$ all goes to extra tips.
Great weather, walk and players.


----------



## MiSkier

One good part about living in Michigan is we may not have the biggest ski hills, but we very many beautiful golf courses


----------



## Brownski

That is some beautiful greenness right there.


----------



## MiSkier

Brownski said:


> That is some beautiful greenness right there.


Only 9 holes. But we got all you can golf room for the night and all you can golf for $70 a person. Such a great deal


----------



## Campgottagopee

Has anyone been following this LIV tour controversy? I've been half paying attention, it seems as though the PGA tour might be running a little scared. It's hard to blame some of these guys for moving over to LIV. I read an article that stated Tiger has made $121 million in his PGA career. DJ will make $125 million just for signing up to play the LIV tour, that's hard to resist.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Has anyone been following this LIV tour controversy? I've been half paying attention, it seems as though the PGA tour might be running a little scared. It's hard to blame some of these guys for moving over to LIV. I read an article that stated Tiger has made $121 million in his PGA career. DJ will make $125 million just for signing up to play the LIV tour, that's hard to resist.


Haven't paid any attention to it, but HEY they are pros and in it to make COIN . "It Ain'T Personal, It's BIDNISS " 😎


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Haven't paid any attention to it, but HEY they are pros and in it to make COIN . "It Ain'T Personal, It's BIDNISS " 😎


It’s a Saudi cash funded tour.
Some folks will do anything for money, even play golf.


----------



## Warp daddy

Back down to earth today shot a 40 ,Silly stick in revolt 🤨


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> It’s a Saudi cash funded tour.
> Some folks will do anything for money, even play golf.


Shell Oil funded better golf in their Wonderful World shows with better golfers.


----------



## tirolski

Phil's gonna play Saudi’s LIV tour in London this weekend. 
He said he’s spent,
_"... time at a place we have in Montana skiing and hike in Sedona."








Phil 'sorry' for comments, won't talk tour status


Phil Mickelson would neither confirm nor deny that he has been suspended or banned by the PGA Tour for joining the rival LIV Golf tour and offered his apology for recent controversial comments that led to his decision to take time away from golf.




www.espn.com




_


----------



## Tjf1967

Reed. Deshampoo going to liv. Fowler will be next


----------



## Warp daddy

41 today on The Riverside course , course was extremely wet from the heavy rains.Greens are in great shape tho


----------



## tirolski

Justin Rose had 13 3s, a deuce, & three eagles in the final round of the RBC tourney in Ontario.
Flew the green on the last, made bogey & missed shooting 59 by 1.








						RBC Canadian Open 2021-2022 Leaderboard
					

PGA TOUR Live Leaderboard scores from the 2021-2022 RBC Canadian Open



					www.pgatour.com


----------



## tirolski

_“Every day of the Masters I skied in the morning, and I watched the tournament afterwards,’’ he said._

That’s no big deal. If Song was open I might’ve done it too.









						Phil Mickelson Is Back, But His Game and Reputation May Need Some Time
					

The rust showed in the Hall of Famer's game at the LIV Golf opener, where the media waited with sharpened pencils. What awaits now at the U.S. Open?




					www.si.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> it seems as though the PGA tour might be running a little scared.


I've changed my mind. The PGA is standing tall.


----------



## Warp daddy

We started very early this am had to beat the ladies league to the tee off.😁😁 41/41/82 on the in land upriver course , a,bird ,8 pars , But THREE dreaded doubles 😵‍💫

I shoulda been a contendah 🥸


----------



## sig

my best ball striking of the year was yesterday. hit 6 of the first 9 greens in regulation. sadly 3 putted 5 of them. i typically don't have a 3 putt in an 18 hole round. yesterday i had 6 of them. go figure. 43-43. should of been much lower.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> my best ball striking of the year was yesterday. hit 6 of the first 9 greens in regulation. sadly 3 putted 5 of them. i typically don't have a 3 putt in an 18 hole round. yesterday i had 6 of them. go figure. 43-43. should of been much lower.


Ya beat me by 4 on what I shot today.
I sucked but made a birdie and broke even.
They had a ladies USGA tourney in front of us.


----------



## Warp daddy

The course giveth 😅and the course taketh away 🥺


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> The course giveth 😅and the course taketh away 🥺


Usually they use blue, white and red flags indicating back, middle and front sections of the green respectively.
Today all flags were red due to the USGA tournament.
I thought my GPS was charged but the UBS plug wasn't plugged in. It is now.
I still sucked but not knowing accurate distances didn’t help the cause.
The dog ate my homework too.


----------



## Warp daddy

I never know the distances , except at the blue,white or red stakes , everything else is an educated guess 😁 no Garmin,no GPS ,nuttin but my noggin 🥸


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> Usually they use blue, white and red flags indicating back, middle and front sections of the green respectively.
> Today all flags were red due to the USGA tournament.
> I thought my GPS was charged but the UBS plug wasn't plugged in. It is now.
> I still sucked but not knowing accurate distances didn’t help the cause.
> The dog ate my homework too.


what happened to pacing off the distances? my stride is basically a yard. i have the Garmin golf watch. it tells me front, middle, back. look at watch, check the wind and grab a club. easy peasy


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> what happened to pacing off the distances? my stride is basically a yard. i have the Garmin golf watch. it tells me front, middle, back. look at watch, check the wind and grab a club. easy peasy


That’s what I did.
Greens are smallish and they top dressed and rolled em.
We played a dots skin game.
1$ birdies, 1$ greenies on the par 5s and 3s and $1 sandies. Each dot was worth a buck.
I might have been medalist in our group
Coulda been a contender but still wouldn’t have qualified for the Senior Women’s Amateur even if I identified as one for the day.
It’s gonna be played this year in Anchorage Alaska.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> That’s what I did.
> Greens are smallish and they top dressed and rolled em.
> We played a dots skin game.
> 1$ birdies, 1$ greenies on the par 5s and 3s and $1 sandies. Each dot was worth a buck.
> I might have been medalist in our group
> Coulda been a contender but still wouldn’t have qualified for the Senior Women’s Amateur even if I identified as one for the day.
> It’s gonna be played this year in Anchorage Alaska.


We also play polies. If you make a par putt from outside the length of the flag you get a dot. I like action. may have a minor gambling problem.


----------



## Tjf1967

sig said:


> We also play polies. If you make a par putt from outside the length of the flag you get a dot. I like action. may have a minor gambling problem.


We play polies to I've been lobbying for three putts dots


----------



## sig

Tjf1967 said:


> We play polies to I've been lobbying for three putts dots


we play another game on Tuesdays before our league starts. If you one putt you get a playing card. If you two putt you get nothing. If you three putt you put $3 in the pot. Winning poker hand wins the pot. it is a game everyone can play regardless of your handicap. i actually think it is more of an advantage to be a high handicapper. You don't hit as many greens and are more likely to chip it close from just off the green.


----------



## Warp daddy

sig said:


> We also play polies. If you make a par putt from outside the length of the flag you get a dot. I like action. may have a minor gambling problem.


Ya think 😅


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> we play another game on Tuesdays before our league starts. If you one putt you get a playing card. If you two putt you get nothing. If you three putt you put $3 in the pot. Winning poker hand wins the pot. it is a game everyone can play regardless of your handicap. i actually think it is more of an advantage to be a high handicapper. You don't hit as many greens and are more likely to chip it close from just off the green.


Phil with a 4 putt from 12 foot. How much do ya gotta throw into the kitty for a 4 putt?
14 putts in the 1st 6 holes. 6 over after 9.
He should try it right handed.
It’s his birthday.
I bet a drink with a friend he won’t make the cut.
The Yuengling will be tasty.


----------



## tirolski

86 from the blues today with a lost ball I never saw but the others said I'd have a clear shot to the green.
1 bird. It was hot, windy and humid. 4 hr 40 hour round in the 18 hole league. Lost 10-8. Putting ain’t the problem.
Greens weren’t cut since before the tourney yesterday.

White tees tomorrow with the usual suspects.
We usually play golf in 3 and a half.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> 86 from the blues today with a lost ball I never saw but the others said I'd have a clear shot to the green.
> 1 bird. It was hot, windy and humid. 4 hr 40 hour round in the 18 hole league. Lost 10-8. Putting ain’t the problem.
> Greens weren’t cut since before the tourney yesterday.
> 
> White tees tomorrow with the usual suspects.
> We usually play golf in 3 and a half.


your problem was 4 hr and 40 min round. brutal. my short attention span can't handle that long of a round.


----------



## Warp daddy

Best round of the season this am : Even par 35 , thrill of the day a 42 footer for a bird on the last hole . Beautiful day mid 70's , sunny , 10 mph breeze . Pin settings today were " friendly" no ball busters 😉


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Best round of the season this am : Even par 35 , thrill of the day a 42 footer for a bird on the last hole . Beautiful day mid 70's , sunny , 10 mph breeze . Pin settings today were " friendly" no ball busters 😉


Attaboy. 👍 ⛳
82 from the whites yesterday.
Doubled 17 and missed a makable 12 footer for birdie on 18, coulda been a contender.


----------



## Warp daddy

great round Tski 82 , ain't too shabby from the whites know wha i'm sayin' ! 👍🏻⛳


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> great round Tski 82 , ain't too shabby from the whites know wha i'm sayin' ! 👍🏻⛳


Course was soft and the greens weren’t real fast.
No 3 putts but didn’t make some makable ones.
Weather was perfect for golfing.
Played with some college kids who could hit the shit out of it.
Drivers took off so fast unless ya were standing behind it the ball disappeared.
Nice folks too.


----------



## tirolski

The current lowest amateur made a 9 on the front side par 5 after his second shot hit the green and went long.
Dang trickery.
He then birdied the next 2 holes and is still in the hunt.








U.S. Open 2022: This video of amateur Travis Vick watching his ball roll off a false front, leading to a 9, is NSFW


The soon-to-be senior at Texas watched his U.S. Open bid go up in flames at the par-5 eighth on Saturday.




www.golfdigest.com


----------



## tirolski

38-42 for 80 today from the whites. Great day for walking golfing, cool and breezy.
Went bogey, double, double on 15-17.
Coulda been a contender.
No three putts and 28 putts total to win a buck.
Bought a chocolate cannoli with the winnings for a friend to celebrate his 89th birthday and they put a candle on it .

The Open in Boston was fun to watch.
Matty Fitzpatrick learned how to hit it long.
It ain’t over till it’s over.








How Matthew Fitzpatrick transformed himself into one of the game's long bombers


As Matthew Fitzpatrick has quietly been making big gains in speed, the whispers about his training program have gotten a lot louder.




golf.com


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> 38-42 for 80 today from the whites. Great day for walking golfing, cool and breezy.
> Went bogey, double, double on 15-17.
> Coulda been a contender.
> No three putts and 28 putts total to win a buck.
> Bought a chocolate cannoli with the winnings for a friend to celebrate his 89th birthday and they put a candle on it .
> 
> The Open in Boston was fun to watch.
> Matty Fitzpatrick learned how to hit it long.
> It ain’t over till it’s over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Matthew Fitzpatrick transformed himself into one of the game's long bombers
> 
> 
> As Matthew Fitzpatrick has quietly been making big gains in speed, the whispers about his training program have gotten a lot louder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golf.com


Nice round my man !! Ya done good


----------



## Warp daddy

Played the longer River course day so so a 41 which average on this course for me 
Had a bird on a long par 5 , a couple pars but one double , BUT happy i upped my Callaway Driver to 13 degrees averaged 218 yds with a couple in the 230 range . I have struggled all season with distance so was pleased We are still not getting much roll yet up here .


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Played the longer River course day so so a 41 which average on this course for me
> Had a bird on a long par 5 , a couple pars but one double , BUT happy i upped my Callaway Driver to 13 degrees averaged 218 yds with a couple in the 230 range . I have struggled all season with distance so was pleased We are still not getting much roll yet up here .


That’s good distance for yer age. Attaboy 👍 ⛳
Another write-up about Fitxpatrick’s distance improvement.
Driver, distance and putting ain’t the problem for me.
Getting irons up in the air is. They come in hot except for the wedges.








2022 U.S. Open: How Matt Fitzpatrick made distance gains that even amazed his peers


Matthew Fitzpatrick's power increase at the U.S. Open was not only effective, but also noticed by his peers.




www.golfchannel.com


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> That’s good distance for yer age. Attaboy 👍 ⛳
> Another write-up about Fitxpatrick’s distance improvement.
> Driver, distance and putting ain’t the problem for me.
> Getting irons up in the air is. They come in hot except for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 U.S. Open: How Matt Fitzpatrick made distance gains that even amazed his peers
> 
> 
> Matthew Fitzpatrick's power increase at the U.S. Open was not only effective, but also noticed by his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.golfchannel.com


Thanks , on those irons have you changed your ball positioning in the set up ?


----------



## Tjf1967

Warp daddy said:


> Played the longer River course day so so a 41 which average on this course for me
> Had a bird on a long par 5 , a couple pars but one double , BUT happy i upped my Callaway Driver to 13 degrees averaged 218 yds with a couple in the 230 range . I have struggled all season with distance so was pleased We are still not getting much roll yet up here .


If you are getting 218 off the tee in the fairway your drive is not the problem. And from the scores you post I don't see the problem. You carry cheese with you?


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Thanks , on those irons have you changed your ball positioning in the set up ?


I change it too much.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> I change it too much.


That could be part of the problem,I know the early season we usually need time to find the optimal ball position for the set up.

I'm thinking that With your skill the swing isn't the problem nor is the grip


----------



## Warp daddy

Tjf1967 said:


> If you are getting 218 off the tee in the fairway your drive is not the problem. And from the scores you post I don't see the problem. You carry cheese with you?


Hey I'm competitive by nature and practice frequently and was pissed with driving distance early on. So I expect good results .


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> That could be part of the problem,I know the early season we usually need time to find the optimal ball position for the set up.
> 
> I'm thinking that With your skill the swing isn't the problem nor is the grip


I should practice more but hitting balls isn’t as much fun as playing and walking around the course.
I usually just swing a few clubs, take a couple putts and then hit the first drive.
It definitely would be more fun if I could hit my irons like I used to. Now they just go straight but not high.
Put a sand trap in front of the green and I’ll be init.
Coulda been a contender...


----------



## Warp daddy

Yeah i hear ya , i practice in my yard fortunately i can hit most clubs there , for the the distance clubs i have some really nice practice balls from Callaway that at least give you a fairly good sense of how things are going .

I pre stretch at home for 15 minutes then Once at the course i take 10 warmup swings to loosen up at the first tee , then just tee off , after that no practice swings at the tee boxes ...

yeah im weird 😎Just like to play " ready golf" and move along in my rhythm


----------



## Tjf1967

tirolski said:


> I should practice more but hitting balls isn’t as much fun as playing and walking around the course.
> I usually just swing a few clubs, take a couple putts and then hit the first drive.
> It definitely would be more fun if I could hit my irons like I used to. Now they just go straight but not high.
> Put a sand trap in front of the green and I’ll be init.
> Coulda been a contender...


What happened to the baby pool? I like the idea but don't want to tear my lawn apart. Besides I keep it cut at 4.75 and it's thick. I thought about using a Matt but those things mess me up. I end up chunking things after I practice off a mat. I hit the range 45 minutes prior to t time.


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> What happened to the baby pool? I like the idea but don't want to tear my lawn apart. Besides I keep it cut at 4.75 and it's thick. I thought about using a Matt but those things mess me up. I end up chunking things after I practice off a mat. I hit the range 45 minutes prior to t time.


t’s a paw patrol kiddy pool we used when the hound had pups to keep them in a coral.
Sprang a leak but patched it up with gorilla tape.
We’ve been shaving the yard where the tee boxes are. Have yet ho play kiddy pool.
Chipping and putting ain’t the problem. No 3 putts today in the heat & made a couple longer ones.
Birdied the 2 longest holes and won $4 but still sucked.
Got there early and actually tried to practice irons.
Made 4 doubles from <150 from the middle of the fairway.
Coulda shoulda been a contender.
Might have to take an iron lesson if I can work up the courage.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> t’s a paw patrol kiddy pool we used when the hound had pups to keep them in a coral.
> Sprang a leak but patched it up with gorilla tape.
> We’ve been shaving the yard where the tee boxes are. Have yet ho play kiddy pool.
> Chipping and putting ain’t the problem. No 3 putts today in the heat & made a couple longer ones.
> Birdied the 2 longest holes and won $4 but still sucked.
> Got there early and actually tried to practice irons.
> Made 4 doubles from <150 from the middle of the fairway.
> Coulda shoulda been a contender.
> Might have to take an iron lesson if I can work up the courage.


You say your hitting itons straight right , ...............are you hitting down on the ball ?


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> I pre stretch at home for 15 minutes then Once at the course i take 10 warmup swings to loosen up at the first tee , then just tee off , after that no practice swings at the tee boxes ...
> 
> yeah im weird 😎Just like to play " ready golf" and move along in my rhythm


We could be twins. I also putt for 10 minutes then play my round


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> You say your hitting itons straight right , ...............are you hitting down on the ball ?


Not enough 🤔
I play wearing progressive lenses glasses too now.
Used to play golf with contact lenses.
Looked at getting Lasik but they said to wait till cataracts came and then that’ll be done with it...
Might just try a few rounds with just sun glasses or my ski goggles.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Not enough 🤔
> I play wearing progressive lenses glasses too now.
> Used to play golf with contact lenses.
> Looked at getting Lasik but they said to wait till cataracts came and then that’ll be done with it...
> Might just try a few rounds with just sun glasses or my ski goggles.


Sounds plausible after cataract surgery I do not need glasses (except for real distance) .

I agree try playing with your shades it has to be a combo of ball positioning in your set up and getting down on the back of the ball .

You are too skilled a golfer for grip and swing issues and your ability to keep it on the short grass and putt is a strength


----------



## Warp daddy

Played this am on the River Course and probabaly shouldn't . Yesterdays torrential rains took their toll : standing rivers and pools of water on most fairways so lots o mud balls..

😳Temps dropped 20 degrees so it was a slog . Shot a meh 42 , no thrills today but was still fun to get out there


----------



## tirolski

We haven’t had much rain lately.
Shot 81 from the whites, 1 bird, no 3 putts and made some longish ones for pars and bogeys.
The bird held up for a skin and got 2nd place based on individual quota. Had 3 foresomes init to winit.
Also collected the cold one on the betting against Phil making the cut.
Best iron shot I hit had the ball on a bank in the rough next to the cart path on 12.
Had to go over a tree, a creek, & miss the trap to a back flag.
Rolled in the 4 footer.
Ball was at about knee level on the shot in. The Baseball swing worked better than my flat lie middle of the fairway swing...


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> We haven’t had much rain lately.
> Shot 81 from the whites, 1 bird, no 3 putts and made some longish ones for pars and bogeys.
> The bird held up for a skin and got 2nd place based on individual quota. Had 3 foresomes init to winit.
> Also collected the cold one on the betting against Phil making the cut.
> Best iron shot I hit had the ball on a bank in the rough next to the cart path on 12.
> Had to go over a tree, a creek, & miss the trap to a back flag.
> Rolled in the 4 footer.
> Ball was at about knee level on the shot in. The Baseball swing worked better than my flat lie middle of the fairway swing...


Awesome shot man,way to go and nother really strong round .Good on ya .

ur a contendah 😁😁


----------



## Warp daddy

Started pretty early today on the inland course to beat the heat . 

Finished with a 37 .Was one under after six with a bird ,then the dreaded double on the heavily ponded dog leg seventh hole ..yup blew the hero shot kerplunk 😵‍💫,then bogied number 8 , finished with a par . 

Beautiful out there but getting humid by time we left


----------



## tirolski

Hot and breezy with a bird on 3 for a 41 on the front.
Skulled an 8 iron into the ditch on 10 for double.
1st 3 putt in over 3&1/2 rounds on 16 for another double for a dang 44 on the back.
Won a buck for fewest putts and made it home for the top of the 2nd inning where the Rebs finished off the Okies to win the Baseball College World Series Tournament.
No complaints.


----------



## Warp daddy

Pants rippling , flag stick bending strong breezes today on both courses . Played the UpRiver inland course to try and minimize it but it was still an issue

Shot a 38 , bird on the last hole the rest pars or bogies . THankfully NO doubles or 3 putts . The 13 degree Callaway did well today.

On the last hole i did an experiment : one trick i tried on the hole was to rev up my backswing . Usually i take it back low and slow then bring it from the top . .. Well picked up an extra 29 yds on last hole ( yeah i took two shots to do the comparison ( low and slow vs faster backswing)


----------



## sig

Warp daddy said:


> Pants rippling , flag stick bending strong breezes today on both courses . Played the UpRiver inland course to try and minimize it but it was still an issue
> 
> Shot a 38 , bird on the last hole the rest pars or bogies . THankfully NO doubles or 3 putts . The 13 degree Callaway did well today.
> 
> On the last hole i did an experiment : one trick i tried on the hole was to rev up my backswing . Usually i take it back low and slow then bring it from the top . .. Well picked up an extra 29 yds on last hole ( yeah i took two shots to do the comparison ( low and slow vs faster backswing)


played with a guy this weekend who has a slow back swing. he is very consistent. more opportunity to get the club out of position with a fast backswing. interesting that you are tinkering with your game in this way. 
just spent the weekend at Cronin's golf resort in Warrensburg. the course offers outstanding views of hickory hill. Shot 84/80 from gold tees. had a stupid quad in first round and a bad triple on 18 the last day. Could of tied my lowest round ever with a par on 18.


----------



## Warp daddy

sig said:


> played with a guy this weekend who has a slow back swing. he is very consistent. more opportunity to get the club out of position with a fast backswing. interesting that you are tinkering with your game in this way.
> just spent the weekend at Cronin's golf resort in Warrensburg. the course offers outstanding views of hickory hill. Shot 84/80 from gold tees. had a stupid quad in first round and a bad triple on 18 the last day. Could of tied my lowest round ever with a par on 18.


Yep , am aware that too speedy a backswing can mess up club face 🤓Just keep looking for more off the tee. Prolly not smart hahah

Two nice rounds at Cronins , havent played there in years . When i m in the regions play Qberry CC Or for something really different Bend O' The River in Hadley 😉


----------



## Campgottagopee

sig said:


> Cronin's golf resort in Warrensburg


Many fond memories of that place, it was my Grandfather's home course. Years ago the picture on their score cards was a pic of him putting on the 18th green. 
Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Warp daddy

Played the tougher ,longer River course today , pretty decent round a 39 with a bird and 4 pars no doubles one 3 putt . Thrill of day a 34 footer for a bird on the 8th . After heavy rains late yesterday afternoon the course was giving nothing and a Sadist 👹 set the pin locations for todays league play


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Played the tougher ,longer River course today , pretty decent round a 39 with a bird and 4 pars no doubles one 3 putt . Thrill of day a 34 footer for a bird on the 8th . After heavy rains late yesterday afternoon the course was giving nothing and a Sadist 👹 set the pin locations for todays league play


Nice!
Played 27 Wednesday, 18 yesterday and gonna walk another 18 today.
Pins are in some sketchy places now as the course is saving the centers for the upcoming member-guest. 
A friends son is a great golfer and a +3 handicap from the blues. 
My 12 handicap allowed me to get a shot on every hole but 3 in the league yesterday. He shot a 68 with 4 birds, 1 bogey.
The 3 holes I didn’t get a shot on he made birdie.
I made 2 pars and a bogey on the last 3 holes to “win" the “match” 1 up with an 84.
Amazing golf by him. He’d be a hundred yards past me on some holes & almost aced the short par 4 but went long to the back fringe.
He’s a good guy too.


----------



## tirolski

Played a lot of fun golf with Jack.
God Bless Jack. 
RIP.








John "Jack" Mollica Obituary (2022) Syracuse Post Standard


View John "Jack" Mollica's obituary, send flowers and sign the guestbook.



obits.syracuse.com


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> Nice!
> Played 27 Wednesday, 18 yesterday and gonna walk another 18 today.
> Pins are in some sketchy places now as the course is saving the centers for the upcoming member-guest.
> A friends son is a great golfer and a +3 handicap from the blues.
> My 12 handicap allowed me to get a shot on every hole but 3 in the league yesterday. He shot a 68 with 4 birds, 1 bogey.
> The 3 holes I didn’t get a shot on he made birdie.
> I made 2 pars and a bogey on the last 3 holes to “win" the “match” 1 up with an 84.
> Amazing golf by him. He’d be a hundred yards past me on some holes & almost aced the short par 4 but went long to the back fringe.
> He’s a good guy too.


i would be pissed if i shot 68 and lost.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> i would be pissed if i shot 68 and lost.


He makes it up more than enough by collecting $kin$.
All ya ever get in league for winning points is a couple pairs of socks from the pro shop.
He could’ve easily birdied a few more holes.

His 2man team shot a 59 in last years 2 day two man best ball tournament and won it easily going away.
He told me he birdied the 1st seven holes that day and they had missed short birdied putts on the last 2 holes.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Nice!
> Played 27 Wednesday, 18 yesterday and gonna walk another 18 today.
> Pins are in some sketchy places now as the course is saving the centers for the upcoming member-guest.
> A friends son is a great golfer and a +3 handicap from the blues.
> My 12 handicap allowed me to get a shot on every hole but 3 in the league yesterday. He shot a 68 with 4 birds, 1 bogey.
> The 3 holes I didn’t get a shot on he made birdie.
> I made 2 pars and a bogey on the last 3 holes to “win" the “match” 1 up with an 84.
> Amazing golf by him. He’d be a hundred yards past me on some holes & almost aced the short par 4 but went long to the back fringe.
> He’s a good guy too.


Awesome golf Tski ...a 68 is outrageous


----------



## tirolski

Yesterday coulda been a contender but skulled 2 wedges, one into the ditch and one taking off the tops of cattails in the pond 2 holes later.
Hit a lot of my best drives of the year though.
Maybe I should practice more, like Matthias.








Matthias Schwab golf ball bounce hike


European Tour player Matthias Schwab shows off some serious hand-eye coordination as he treks through nature bouncing a golf ball off the face of his wedge.




www.golfchannel.com


----------



## Warp daddy

Strange round this am on the River course started out with 3 pars , then it was Bogie City till the 9th hole which is a par 3 over a gully and pond . Got off a less than sterling drive ( usually plop in on the green , but this time was about 30 ft off the green , but decided to putt it up close hopefully save a par well The damn thing went in ....about 63 ft to the pin so bird city and another 39.

This time the course Gaveth 😜


----------



## tirolski

40-42 1 bird from the whites yesterday in the beautiful weather before the picnic.
They put new fluffy white sand in all the traps. It used to be a combo of the native rich dirt and sand.
Now ya can get the ball to be a fried egg on a cliff where it used to roll down.
Made 2 doubles by hitting into 2 of them.
A friend who last year had been wheel chair bound for a few months played from the gold tees and made 2 birdies.
Golf is good therapy.🏌️‍♂️⛳


----------



## tirolski

42-37 for a dang 79.
Started the back 444-4444 with a bogey and a birdie in the mix.
We call it a Mattar after a local lawyer who advertises his number on Syracuse TV.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> 42-37 for a dang 79.
> Started the back 444-4444 with a bogey and a birdie in the mix.
> We call it a Mattar after a local lawyer who advertises his number on Syracuse TV.


Nice round ! His commercials are pure "Camp " not Campy but Camp .🤓but those other 2 bozos Catalano and the Heavy Hitter dude are instant switch the channel or mute .💤💤😴


----------



## Warp daddy

Played the upriver inland course today shot a 37 with one bird five pars, thankfully no doubles or three putts


----------



## Warp daddy

Another beautiful day on the upriver course .Stuff was werkin today shot a 36 with a bird,6 pars,no doubles and no 3 putts. 

Today I went back to my old Cobra Bio Cell silly stick and was really satisfied with the distance ,put one on the green on a short par4 at 235 and another on a long par 3 at 221


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Another beautiful day on the upriver course .Stuff was werkin today shot a 36 with a bird,6 pars,no doubles and no 3 putts.
> 
> Today I went back to my old Cobra Bio Cell silly stick and was really satisfied with the distance ,put one on the green on a short par4 at 235 and another on a long par 3 at 221


Attaboy👍
First time playing since Wednesday in the wonderful weather.
The 3 day member guest finished Saturday. Been doing chores and picking more berries.
Got a couple gallons of blue berries yesterday. Picking them is a little like yoga.
41-43 from the whites.
No 3 putts but chipping was weak.
Tied for least putts but if ya tie nobody wins or looses.
Coulda been a contender,


----------



## Warp daddy

Another strong round Tski way to go !
MmM Berries !! Everyday i have red white and blue oatmeal for breakfast Fresh Bb's Strawberries and Bananas mixed in , then microwaved for a minute 18 seconds 


Lately for Lunch we have been making Vanilla yougurt mixed with BB's , Strawberries , trail mix, granola , shaved almonds, cut walnuts put in a container . Refrigerate overnite , it lets the flavors blend and some berry juice blends . it is awesome !!


----------



## tirolski

Since the home of golf is hosting it’s 150th Open Championship this week,


----------



## Warp daddy

Played the Riverside course today ,had a 39. Just a bunch of pars no real thrill shots today . Warm ,sunny ,course was jammed


----------



## tirolski

A nice walk was made more difficult today.
Hit trees on 3 shots the first hole, made double to go along with the 4 other doubles achieved by hitting ball into the traps.
A friend shot lower than his age twice in a row this week after a 2 week layoff visiting his daughter in New Hampshire.
Best he’s played all year.
I birdied #9 for a skin to only lose $3. 
Good day to play.


----------



## Warp daddy

The old TnT nemesis ( Trees N Traps) ugh as ole Robin would say " we put a little flag at the end tgive ya HOPE , but then we put trees n shit in the way to F with yer ball " 😂😂😉


----------



## tirolski

The Old Course @ Saint Andrews has some huge greens.
Ya can have 90 yards to the front of the green and 185 yards to the hole.
Their fairways are running faster than the greens too.
Gotta hit it over the hotel on 17.
It ain’t windy so their making some eagles and lots of birdies.


----------



## tirolski

83 with 2 birds from the whites today.
Birdied 2 of the par 3s including the 18th to win the match & a buck and a half.
Made a 7 from a hundred yards in on the 7th hole which is the smallest green in the county.
Was <20 feet from the flag in the rough a yard from the green but errant chips and putts lead to the triple.
Sometimes it’s hard grinding it out for a double.
Coulda been a contender.
⛳


----------



## Warp daddy

A Comeuppance is often cleansing and I got mine yesterday. I simply sucked "canal water" 😵‍💫

Yep Couldn't put the ball in the Ocean .Tied my season worst and shot a 44 with 2 doubles .
It's called GOLF 😁😁


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> A Comeuppance is often cleansing and I got mine yesterday. I simply sucked "canal water" 😵‍💫
> 
> Yep Couldn't put the ball in the Ocean .Tied my season worst and shot a 44 with 2 doubles .
> It's called GOLF 😁😁


Yup. 
Lost a dollar for the most putts yesterday. But was medalist with an 84.
First time all season having the most putts with the usual suspects.

Hit a Hole in One on the second hole.
Unfortunately it was a pit dug to fix an automatic sprinkler by the green on the downhill par 3.


----------



## Green light

Played 9 holes Friday with a fellow ski buddy. On the approach to the first green, I reach for my PW and it isn’t there. My 7 is missing also. Immediately realized I left them on the green the last time I played while on vacation. Only problem is that the course is 4 hours away (it’s Warps upriver inland course). Called them and they found my clubs and are sending them to me. Very nice people there.


----------



## tirolski

Sergio goes trap to trap to trap at Saint Andrews.





He is maturing from an earlier outburst.





Golf is fun.


----------



## Warp daddy

Green light said:


> Played 9 holes Friday with a fellow ski buddy. On the approach to the first green, I reach for my PW and it isn’t there. My 7 is missing also. Immediately realized I left them on the green the last time I played while on vacation. Only problem is that the course is 4 hours away (it’s Warps upriver inland course). Called them and they found my clubs and are sending them to me. Very nice people there.


First of all Glad you got your sticks back and you ARE right on target about the peeps that run LB , they are first rate , real deal North Country folk . Always very accommodating and friendly


----------



## MC2

tirolski said:


> The Old Course @ Saint Andrews has some huge greens.
> Ya can have 90 yards to the front of the green and 185 yards to the hole.


The caddy had to use the rangefinder to determine the length of some of my putts on the Old Course. Longest one was 45 yards.


----------



## sig

MC2 said:


> The caddy had to use the rangefinder to determine the length of some of my putts on the Old Course. Longest one was 45 yards.


what club do you use on the green from 45 yards out? ha ha


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> what club do you use on the green from 45 yards out? ha ha


A good thump with a putter unless it’s uphill then a full force whack should doit.
Try not to leave a divot.


----------



## MC2

Putter (I noticed some people using wedges in the open, but I didn’t want to mess up the green if I chunked one)


----------



## Campgottagopee

MC2 said:


> Longest one was 45 yards.


2 putt? or FN3putt or more


----------



## MC2

Campgottagopee said:


> 2 putt? or FN3putt or more


3 putt on that one for sure. I had a ton of 3 putts for the trip. I managed to avoid 4 putts, but I can’t say the same for the other guys on the trip.


----------



## Campgottagopee

MC2 said:


> 3 putt on that one for sure. I had a ton of 3 putts for the trip. I managed to avoid 4 putts, but I can’t say the same for the other guys on the trip.


From that distance I'd take a 3 putt, happily.


----------



## Warp daddy

Hadnt played in a week so we played a backwards 18 ( started at the 10th cuz league ws playing the front side ) at the UpRiver course today had a pretty rough opening on par 5 had the worst hole in years 3 shanks ended up with a damn 9 also had a double shot a 46 , then played a 39 frontside so finished ok at 85 but i lost some mojo on that 3 hole stretch today


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Hadnt played in a week so we played a backwards 18 ( started at the 10th cuz league ws playing the front side ) at the UpRiver course today had a pretty rough opening on par 5 had the worst hole in years 3 shanks ended up with a damn 9 also had a double shot a 46 , then played a 39 frontside so finished ok at 85 but i lost some mojo on that 3 hole stretch today


Took a bit of a break when it was too hot to walk too.
Played 18 Sunday and 11 holes yesterday.
Greens got slow when the heat was on and left everything short.
They’re speeding back up a bit.
Suppose to play the Robert Trent Jones course @ Cornell this week as well akin a scramble tournament at The Pompey Club.
Won a nice prize last year in the same tournament (closest to the hole in 2 on a par 4).
The team captain said to put the team name on the card and we’d split the prize. 
The prize turned out to be a 4 person Coleman tent. “Ya want me to cut it up in quarters?"
The team can borrow it whenever they want.
Should be fun to hack it around some different places.


----------



## tirolski

Skulled 4 wedges yesterday & shot 89. Ugh.
Those wedge shots shoulda been EZ pars and possibly birdies. Instead were 3 doubles and a bogey.
They really take off but not in a good way.
Coulda been a contender.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Skulled 4 wedges yesterday & shot 89. Ugh.
> Those wedge shots shoulda been EZ pars and possibly birdies. Instead were 3 doubles and a bogey.
> They really take off but not in a good way.
> Coulda been a contender.


Yep i KNOW the feeling , i modified my grip on that ugly round and things went south , skull skull , Kerplunk , splash


----------



## tirolski

41-36 for 77 at The Bobby Jones Course @ Cornell from the senior tees except for the first. hole. Won $4.
21 putts on the front side.
Huge greens and no feel for putting them till the backside.
Made a long birdie putt on 10 and had no 3 putts on the back.
1st time this year driving a dang cart. Cornell’s a reciprocal and ya gotta pay for one. With it being warm & humid it was kinda nice.
We skipped the 17th hole and took pars as a huge storm looked like it was coming in and wanted to be done and inside if it was gonna hit.
Looked like the storm hit a bit farther north.
Cortland was hit pretty hard.








Cortland neighbors react to storm damage


CORTLAND, N.Y. (WSYR-TV)– It was a wild and windy afternoon for neighbors in Cortland as a fast-moving storm ripped through their community Thursday leaving behind a path of destruction. Mult…




www.localsyr.com


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> 41-36 for 77 at The Bobby Jones Course @ Cornell from the senior tees except for the first. hole. Won $4.
> 21 putts on the front side.
> Huge greens and no feel for putting them till the backside.
> Made a long birdie putt on 10 and had no 3 putts on the back.
> 1st time this year driving a dang cart. Cornell’s a reciprocal and ya gotta pay for one. With it being warm & humid it was kinda nice.
> We skipped the 17th hole and took pars as a huge storm looked like it was coming in and wanted to be done and inside if it was gonna hit.
> Looked like the storm hit a bit farther north.
> Cortland was hit pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cortland neighbors react to storm damage
> 
> 
> CORTLAND, N.Y. (WSYR-TV)– It was a wild and windy afternoon for neighbors in Cortland as a fast-moving storm ripped through their community Thursday leaving behind a path of destruction. Mult…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.localsyr.com


Smart move don't want to be on a course when lightening is around . Nice round too


----------



## tirolski

The scramble at The Pompey Club was fun on a beautiful morning on top of the hill.
Shot dang 55 with the only pars coming on 3 par 3s. 
We made 2 eagles and had putts for eagles on a lot more holes.
Won the tourney by 5 and had 2 of the 7 skins out.
The other players on the team hit the shit out of the ball and are really good golfers.


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot 38 today at the upriver course , changed grip slightly and kept stuff very straight ...happy after a couple of meh rounds .no thrills , no doubles just steady play


----------



## tirolski

38-40 for a 78 from the whites yesterday.
Putted well with no 3 putts and only one skulled wedge for a double.
Didn’t win the $1 for least putts though.
It was nice to play walk golf again in nice weather.


----------



## Warp daddy

Nother strong round, my man .Good on ya


----------



## Campgottagopee

Soooooooo 
After accepting $200 mil from LIV, Phil is +40 in his 11 rounds on that tour. 
This will be interesting to watch develop.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Soooooooo
> After accepting $200 mil from LIV, Phil is +40 in his 11 rounds on that tour.
> This will be interesting to watch develop.


Fphill who?


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> The scramble at The Pompey Club was fun on a beautiful morning on top of the hill.
> Shot dang 55 with the only pars coming on 3 par 3s.
> We made 2 eagles and had putts for eagles on a lot more holes.
> Won the tourney by 5 and had 2 of the 7 skins out.
> The other players on the team hit the shit out of the ball and are really good golfers.
> View attachment 15554


Players. On number 4 did you chip in or did someone drive that baby? I jarred one in from 150 yards out friday for an eagle. probably 5th time I have done that but still yet to get a hole in one. go figure


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> Players. On number 4 did you chip in or did someone drive that baby? I jarred one in from 150 yards out friday for an eagle. probably 5th time I have done that but still yet to get a hole in one. go figure


He drove it and the last putter sank ~30 foot downhill bender.
Parred the first hole we played (13) and one of the few holes they used 2 of my shots.
Bought a round of beverages after playing our 2nd hole and it was off to the races.
Anyone over 60 could hit from the senior tees.
I’d hit a safe one and my friend would knock one on the puttable surface. He drove 3 par 4s and another teammate hit one on the downhill par 4. We had eagle putts on all of the par 5s too.
The last hole (14) we only had 150yds in after the drive. I managed to skull it in to the ditch but it was right at it.They all hit it within 10-15ft.
Easiest 55 I’m ever gonna see.
I believe it was the tournament record.
Another partner started the tournament and is old enough to play the senior tees but wouldn’t. I ain’t that proud.


----------



## Warp daddy

Played late today just back : played decent a 37 at the Upriver course " nice sunny windy but low humidity . Today's thrill : a 37 yd chip in with the A wedge for the bird .


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Played late today just back : played decent a 37 at the Upriver course " nice sunny windy but low humidity . Today's thrill : a 37 yd chip in with the A wedge for the bird .


Nice!
Played 18 with the old guys from the whites
Then subbed in the mens league on the front 9 again.
In the morning birdied the 1st hole by hitting my best long iron of the year and making a straight uphill 3 footer.
It was down hill from there but shot another 38 40 but with no doubles.
Took $40 from the old guys.
In the mens league shot 42 from the blues.
Halved that match.
Beautiful day ta play.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Nice!
> Played 18 with the old guys from the whites
> Then subbed in the mens league on the front 9 again.
> In the morning birdied the 1st hole by hitting my best long iron of the year and making a straight uphill 3 footer.
> It was down hill from there but shot another 38 40 but with no doubles.
> Took $40 from the old guys.
> In the mens league shot 42 from the blues.
> Halved that match.
> Beautiful day ta play.


Nother STRONG day my man !! And double twennys makes it even bettah 🤓


----------



## tirolski

Played in the club’s 2day Senior Member Guest tourney Thursday afternoon and Friday morning.
The things all over in 24 hours which is kinda nice.
Blue tees 82-87 gave us last in our flight. If we shot 87-82 we would’ve won that flight.
Rain Thursday night softened the course and slowed the greens taking the fire out of the course.
Playing the blues I need all the roll I can get & I seem to putt better when the greens are faster.
Missed by 1 number for the 50:50 which was $1100.
Birdied #17 for the first time this year yesterday which held up for a skin on Friday.
Coulda been a contender.🍀🏌️‍♂️
Fun times with nice folks.


----------



## Warp daddy

Played the longer Riverside course in the 60degree drizzle . Hadn't played in a week in blazing humidity. Shot a 40 just steady play nuttin special.q

Thrill of the day overshot the elevated green on hole 8 a long par 4 on the second shot .

So the lie was 15 ft under the green elevation and bout 20 yds from the cup. 

Took my skinny blade sw ,I also carry a wider soled one for real sand 😏 and put it 2 inches from the cup to save par.


----------



## sig

played a 3 man 9 hole scramble in my golf league last night. shot 4 under (eagle, 2 birdies). We missed two short birdie putts. won by 2 shots and scooped up the only 2 skins and a closest to pin. good cash night to say the least.


----------



## MC2

Warp daddy said:


> Played the longer Riverside course in the 60degree drizzle . Hadn't played in a week in blazing humidity. Shot a 40 just steady play nuttin special.q
> 
> Thrill of the day overshot the elevated green on hole 8 a long par 4 on the second shot .
> 
> So the lie was 15 ft under the green elevation and bout 20 yds from the cup.
> 
> Took my skinny blade sw ,I also carry a wider soled one for real sand 😏 and put it 2 inches from the cup to save par.


You carry 2 SWs? Same loft?


----------



## Warp daddy

MC2 said:


> You carry 2 SWs? Same loft?


Matt : Yes i do same loft .


but the skinny one has a really narrow blade sole and is perfect for both very tight lies and Hard or Wet sand where its able to better " pick " the ball. I bought the damn club in Wally World 15 yrs ago for CHEAP ( hey its a Dunlop KNIFE ) and it does the job 

The wider sole one is ok when the fairway is lush or IF in real sand 😉
Yep im weird like that 😂


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Matt : Yes i do same loft .Why: the skinny one has a narrow blade sole and is perfect for both very tight lies and Hard or Wet sand where its able to better " pick " the ball
> 
> The wider sole one is ok when the fairway is lush or IF in real sand 😉
> Yep im weird like that 😂 like having TOOL options


The bounce is different on those 2 wedges. Bounce ftw


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> The bounce is different on those 2 wedges. Bounce ftw


Bazinga !


----------



## Warp daddy

Played same course again today ,shot a 41.

We both played well moving briskly till sevenrh hole .
That's when we ran into a sixsome of women and the pace changed drasticly . It took about little over an hr to play the last 3 , they would not let us play through. 🙄💤💤


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> That's when we ran into a sixsome of women and the pace changed drasticly .


There’s rules in the book against that.

Got my ass kicked in the 18 hole league yesterday.
Driver was fine and but so were the bladed irons. Ugghh.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> There’s rules in the book against that.
> 
> Got my ass kicked in the 18 hole league yesterday.
> Driver was fine and but so were the bladed irons. Ugghh.


These women are regulars , know the rules but frankly were unconcerned , ya know sometimes peeps can be AH's just sayin'😎

I feel yer pain re irons , but take hope man . Sometimes after a comeuppance 😉 Comes renewal 😂😂 next time out ......its called Golf


----------



## Warp daddy

Gotta put the clubs on the shelf this weekend , our 57 th Anniversary on the 14 th . Best decision i ever made , she is amazing


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Gotta put the clubs on the shelf this weekend , our 57 th Anniversary on the 14 th . Best decision i ever made , she is amazing


Attaboy 👍 ❤️


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> I feel yer pain re irons , but take hope man . Sometimes after a comeuppance 😉 Comes renewal 😂😂 next time out ......its called Golf


39-37 for a 76 from the whites with only a couple bladed 7 irons yesterday.
Swing thought changed to thinking of swinging a chain.
Seemed to work.
Bounced it off trees twice and made barky pars. Sometimes golf throws ya a bone.
Putted well with the greens being a bit faster with the cooler weather and course drying out a bit.


----------



## Warp daddy

Way ta go , the course Gaveth !


----------



## Warp daddy

Played the Upriver course this am , beautiful golf weather.

Played steady ,one over 37, nothing fancy all pars,one bogey.Had regripped all hybrids(5) with oversized what I call" Arthritis" grips . Felt great since I have Dupuytren's in both hands commonly known as Vikings disease


----------



## Warp daddy

Warp daddy said:


> Played the Upriver course this am , beautiful golf weather.
> 
> Played steady ,one over 37, nothing fancy all pars,one bogey.Had regripped all hybrids(5) with oversized what I call" Arthritis" grips . Felt great since I have Dupuytren's in both hands commonly known as Vikings disease .No curling fingers just bumps on the tendon so I call em my Rosary beads 😂😂


----------



## tirolski

Amen.🙏


----------



## Warp daddy

Played 18 early this am UpRiver ,38/37/75 with a bird on 18 .Lovin' the regrip job on the hybrids . Several nice long approaches made with The Deuce or Quattro ☺️


----------



## Warp daddy

Played Upriver again today a 38 with a bird on last hole but a 3 putt for a bogie on the DL right pond hole . was on in regulation but putter went on vacay.. fairways need rain

Lesson learned this week on 17 ( a DL R with and extremely tilted FW so eveything tends to end up extreme RIGHT . So THIS week i finally decided to lay up and left the silly stick in the bag and teed off with my Deuce Hybrid which goes out at lower angle and runs so its an easy wedge in from approx 75 -90 .... This kept the ball slightly right of center fairway whereas with the Silly stick ot gets better distance BUT with terra firma and yooge bounce it was leaving me a not so great approach lie on extreme right so hard to stick the green in reg from that angle with obstacles


----------



## Warp daddy

Just finished up before the downpour came . Was extremely humid now refreshing . Shot a 39 nothing fancy just pars n bogies 🥱


----------



## Warp daddy

Went back to The Riverside course today we went early becuse the dew points are nasty . So shot a 41 had a 3 putt and generally played so so.

But had a decent 4h to the pin from 165 to save a par , it didnt drop but was a 3 inch putt for par


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> No double bogeys or worse yesterday and flopped one in for birdie playing with some usual suspects. Had a couple other relatively short birdie putts <15’ that just missed. Course is in great shape and starting to get some roll on the drives. Shot 79 but we didn’t keep score and moved it in the ruff. Got to play with a couple legends who are 94 and 88 and still hit em well. The 94 year young one has been shooting under his age everytime for years. First day back at it for him. Have yet to lose a ball this year and have been out for 5 rounds now.
> Had a pint on the porch afterwards as it was National Beer Day. Life is good.


The 94 year old described above is now 95 and shot 75 Wednesday after “moving up” recently to the gold senior tees.
He was even par (36) on the front side and shot four over (39) on the back.
He’s shot 78, 77 and a couple 76’s the last couple weeks off the golds.
22 under yer age is the world record allegedly.
He’s definitely a contender.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> The 94 year old described above is now 95 and shot 75 Wednesday after “moving up” recently to the gold senior tees.
> He was even par (36) on the front side and shot four over (39) on the back.
> He’s shot 78, 77 and a couple 76’s the last couple weeks off the golds.
> 22 under yer age is the world record allegedly.
> He’s definitely a contender.


Awesome scoring for anybody much less a 95 yo !!! BRavo !!!!🏆


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Awesome scoring for anybody much less a 95 yo !!! BRavo !!!!🏆


Yup.
He shot another 76 yesterday.
Another buddy had 4 birds and shot 76 from the whites.
I had a 40-44 for an 84 with only 1 par on the back from the whites, missed an EZ 3 foot birdie that horseshoed the hole and dunked another shot in the pond again but got up and down from 95 yards for a bogey.
Hit it in several sand traps too. 
Been working on hitting the irons higher but now they aren’t going as straight. 
Good golf ain’t EZ.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Yup.
> He shot another 76 yesterday.
> Another buddy had 4 birds and shot 76 from the whites.
> I had a 40-44 for an 84 with only 1 par on the back from the whites, missed an EZ 3 foot birdie that horseshoed the hole and dunked another shot in the pond again but got up and down from 95 yards for a bogey.
> Hit it in several sand traps too.
> Been working on hitting the irons higher but now they aren’t going as straight.
> Good golf ain’t EZ.


You're right bout that last statement !!! Been working on cranking my wrists more and made slight adjustment with right hand on the grip in an effort to pick up distance .......so far the experiment has mixed results 🤓. Golf is a humbling experience 😉


----------



## Warp daddy

Eeked out a Fugly 40 this am on the easier upRiver course .Putter sucked today except for one 25 footer to save par


----------



## Warp daddy

We played the River side Course this am in British Open conditions: ( cold , flag bending winds and wet from overnight rain) shot a 41 but blew some putts that cost me pars . We were satisfied however under these conditions had long pants , jackets etc ...it was wild


----------



## tirolski

There’s no need to make up golf stories...








A Q School DQ for the ages


An aspiring Korn Ferry pro with an unbelievable past was bounced after a couple of curious shots.




www.golfdigest.com


----------



## tirolski

Going thru a bit of golf withdrawal. Haven’t played since 18 last Friday at Cortland.
18 hole League cancelled today due to no carts allowed. Same as yesterday.
More rain in the last week than most of the summer.

Guess it’s back to chorin.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994565000843943938


----------



## Warp daddy

Heading out in a bit : sunny , bright and brisk this am after earlier fog banks on The River . Woke up to the dulcet tones of Rivership caps Tootin' their horns 😉


----------



## Warp daddy

Shot a 39 , but frankly didnt play well not very sharp 

Just too many missed 6 ft putt oportunities but did have a bird on the last hole to break 40 Awesome shorts n shirt sleeve weather tho and not crowded at all


----------



## tirolski

Finally got out for 18 for the first time in a week.
Holy moly was there a lot of grass growing.
Great day to play with the usual suspect and we won by 1. 
Shot a ho hum 83 with only 1 double by blading a shot chip shot over a trap and then down the bank.
Course played long due to the recent rains.
Putting ain’t the problem.
A good time was had by all.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Finally got out for 18 for the first time in a week.
> Holy moly was there a lot of grass growing.
> Great day to play with the usual suspect and we won by 1.
> Shot a ho hum 83 with only 1 double by blading a shot chip shot over a trap and then down the bank.
> Course played long due to the recent rains.
> Putting ain’t the problem.
> A good time was had by all.


Yeah ours played long too , no help at all off the tee


----------



## Warp daddy

Finally played really well at the Riverside course early today. Shot a 38 which on this course is not bad.
The silly stick was really working today averaged 227 which at 79 I'm pretty happy at.

No other thrills just a lot of pars but happy.

Heading out to play in LG region midweek hopefully the weather cooperates


----------



## Warp daddy

Played yesterday in Queensbury with some friends,lots of laughs ,brrr cold hi 50's, windy but course was full , Had a bird and several pars ended up with a 39 on a tough day . Will go back for more today


----------



## Tjf1967

Warp daddy said:


> Played yesterday in Queensbury with some friends,lots of laughs ,brrr cold hi 50's, windy but course was full , Had a bird and several pars ended up with a 39 on a tough day . Will go back for more today


Highland?


----------



## Warp daddy

Tjf1967 said:


> Highland?


QCC yesterday. Couldn't get on today, too crowded tried several


----------



## tirolski

Been playing the course lately and there ain’t much bounce or roll.
Cooler temps have also made it play longer,
Still fun.
Have to stop hitting all different kinds of turd shots.
Good shots are good & bad shots are woeful.
Golf is a game of good misses except for putts.
A partner made 3 birdies in a row and our foursome still got beat by a shot.
Hit over the road, OB on 12, and made bogey with the second ball.
Could’ve been a contender.


----------



## Warp daddy

Back home shot another 39 today at upriver course,just pars but did make 3 long putts between 20-25 ft .

Course was pretty wet after torrential rain yesterday. They are punching the greens next 2 days


----------



## Warp daddy

Played the Riverside course today early shot a 40 , nother beautiful crisp fall day 
Putter was working 🥸sunk 2 long ones to save pars


----------



## Warp daddy

Tough day on The River course today: Raw , windy ,lot o standing water. Well i got a darn triple today as i shanked 2 hybrid shot s a 2 and 5 , Only saving grace was a 60 footer for a bird and the putter in general i " saved " a 42 for the round : Ugh


----------



## Warp daddy

Beautiful day out there today ,low 60's ,sunny ,fall colors starting to burst here,played ok on freshly Aerated greens Ugh ,but managed a 39.

We did NOT play the 2 putt thing on aerated greens . Tee Distances a bit off in fall weather tho .


----------



## Warp daddy

Great day on the course EVEN par a 35 with 1 bird and 7 pars . Tied best for the season 60s and sunny 😎


----------



## tirolski

The friend who just gave me his Atomic Beta Race Carve skis made an ace on the 2nd hole Sunday. He’s 89.
My other buddy almost made one on top of his and had a tap in birdie.
Foursome had an ace, birdie, par and a bogey on the hole.... Hit for the cycle.



I shot 1 over with all pars and a bogey.
Only played 9 as the other folks wanted to stop.
Coulda been a contender.


----------



## Warp daddy

A 37 today ,7 pars ,2 bogies , getting near the end .it was 47 degrees but sunny


----------



## Warp daddy

Finished my season today, just a gorgeous fall sunny day .

They pulled the carts yesterday but was able to play one last round with a cart for free !!! 😁shot a 39.

Played 50 rounds ,averaged 39.5,with 26 rounds under 40 .

Thankfull at 79 to have played this much.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

I love autumn golf. Saturday at Weequahic in Newark, NJ:


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Wife: What are you watching, honey?
Husband: Oh, just some golf videos.
Wife: That's nice.


----------



## tirolski

jamesdeluxe said:


> Wife: What are you watching, honey?
> Husband: Oh, just some golf videos.
> Wife: That's nice.


Yup.
The LPGA is much easier on the eyes.


----------



## tirolski

jamesdeluxe said:


> I love autumn golf. Saturday at Weequahic in Newark, NJ:
> 
> View attachment 16077
> 
> View attachment 16078
> 
> View attachment 16079


Yup. It sure is pretty on a nice day.
Played yesterday for the first time in quite a bit.
Lost 2 balls in the leaves but found 3 others.
They were both decent shots too.
Gotta keep the legs moving before ski season.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

With the time change this weekend, yesterday was my final Friday twilight outing of the season at the excellent Byrne course in West Orange, NJ.


----------



## tirolski

jamesdeluxe said:


> With the time change this weekend, yesterday was my final Friday twilight outing of the season at the excellent Byrne course in West Orange, NJ.
> 
> View attachment 16147
> 
> View attachment 16146


It’s easy to see where the “Orange” came from in the place’s name.
Looks nice. Let’s Go Orange!


----------



## jamesdeluxe

tirolski said:


> Let’s Go Orange!


I've lived in South Orange for 19 years and the (tenuous) Syracuse connection never occurred to me.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Yesterday at Hendricks Field in Belleville NJ, home to Junior Soprano. Gorgeous foliage, I joined the first foursome at 7:45 and was done in three hours. The course is in beautiful shape other than the deer hoof prints all over the greens (as you're aware, it's rutting season). Bucks were chasing does through many of the fairways -- we need @Campgottagopee and his rifle down here!


----------



## tirolski

jamesdeluxe said:


> Yesterday at Hendricks Field in Belleville NJ, home to Junior Soprano. Gorgeous foliage, I joined the first foursome at 7:45 and was done in three hours, and the course is in beautiful shape other than the deer hoof prints all over the greens (as you're aware, it's rutting season).
> 
> View attachment 16209


Nice.
Played 3 days in a row last week, scored worse each time but won the last two matches. Go figure.
Twas great golfing weather but got windier as the week went on.
The home course is as dry as it’s been all year and they just recently punched the greens.
And the Dog ate my homework.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

That was my 25th round of the season. I wish I could put up that many ski days; however, it's apples and bowling balls. My local golf courses are 10-20 minutes away; ski areas are considerably further away and more expensive.


----------



## MC2

Course is closed, pins are still in, so the dogs can come play now too.


----------



## sig

glad to see you guys getting after it. I injured my hand and haven't swung a club since end of August. missed some quality golf days these past few weeks.


----------



## Green light

Played Hartford Greens (formerly Pole Valley) Saturday. Shorts and short sleeves in November on the golf course in upstate N.Y.! What a day.


----------

